# How Ginny Thomas Proves Judge Jackson Can't Be Trusted On The Supreme Court



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 25, 2022)

Ginni Thomas urged Trump’s chief of staff to overturn election results
					

In texts to Mark Meadows, the wife of supreme court justice Clarence Thomas pushed Trump’s ‘big lie’




					www.theguardian.com
				





*"In one of 29 messages seen by the news outlets, Thomas wrote to Mark Meadows on 10 November: “Help This Great President stand firm, Mark!!! … You are the leader, with him, who is standing for America’s constitutional governance at the precipice. The majority knows Biden and the Left is attempting the greatest Heist of our History.” “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote in a 24 November message. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. The text messages – 21 of which are from Thomas and eight from Meadows – contain references to conspiracy theories. Thomas, for instance, highlighted a claim popular among QAnon followers that the president had watermarked certain ballots as a means of identifying fraud.

She also suggested the Bidens were behind supposed fraud. “Biden crime family & ballot fraud co-conspirators … are being arrested & detained for ballot fraud right now & over coming days, & will be living in barges off GITMO to face military tribunals for sedition,” she wrote. When the supreme court rejected Trump challenges over the election in February 2021, Clarence Thomas dissented, calling the decision “baffling”, the Post notes."*

Ginny Thomas essentially proves why Jackson can't be trusted to sit on the highest court in the land. Everyone knows that Ginny is a staunch political activist and a crusader against evil forces..... but she knows not to ever involve her husband in her activism or try to encourage him to do something that would give off appearances of impropriety...and Clarence being the man of the house, would never allow a woman to have influence over him....He knows his wife is a bit nutty and he knows how to put her in her place if she acts up....

However, Jackson is not the leader of her household...her husband is....and we know about her husband's strong ties to Antifa and other racist anti-American organizations....do we honestly think she won't use her power as a Supreme Court justice to do what her husband tells her to do?? What will happen when Biden loses in 2024?? You know he will order Kamala to do what Pence should have done....do you think for a minute that Jackson's husband won't tell her to support Biden's effort to overturn the election?? She must be stopped....anyone who will assist a president in nullifying a legitimate Republican victory; should be arrested for treason.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 25, 2022)

This kind of thing is just another obvious illustration of how MAGA World™ pulled itself away from reality and has put our very electoral process on the edge of collapse by believing, following and enabling a profoundly damaged, hypersensitive, neurotic, unstable New York City billionaire.

That said, I don't see how her deeply disturbing texts are illegal or actionable.  And her hubby isn't legally required to do (or NOT do) anything, no matter how insane this looks.  Hell, into today's otherworldly post-reality environment, this is just another twig in the forest.  Par for the course.

And speaking of him, it's interesting that his public disappearance coincides with this little news leak.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Mar 25, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ginni Thomas urged Trump’s chief of staff to overturn election results
> 
> 
> In texts to Mark Meadows, the wife of supreme court justice Clarence Thomas pushed Trump’s ‘big lie’
> ...


Ok, this whole thing is more than just a bit nutty.

My first question would be the legitimacy of the supposed text messages.  If they exist, there's no way either Thomas or Meadows would release them publicly so if this is true, someone has committed a crime.

Anyone willing to commit a crime to smear them cannot be trusted period so either this whole story is a fraud or someone needs to go to jail.

The bit about the man of the house schtick makes no sense at all.

She's a horribly unqualified candidate with one of the highest rates of being reversed on appeal in the entire federal judiciary, is soft on those trafficking in child porn, even apologizing to one offender because the law would not allow her to sentence him to less than three years, a man who as it turned out appeared before her multiple times later for reoffending while still in supervised custody at a halfway house.

Leave the crazy stuff out and just stick to the facts.


----------



## wamose (Mar 25, 2022)

Democracy thrives in sunshine, but the way Brown was trying so hard not to answer questions or flat out refusing to answer them indicates that Brown will not serve our constitution or the American people in the least. She'll do whatever SHE wants. That's not the kind of person who belongs on the SC.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Mar 25, 2022)

wamose said:


> Democracy thrives in sunshine, but the way Brown was trying so hard not to answer questions or flat out refusing to answer them indicates that Brown will not serve our constitution or the American people in the least. She'll do whatever SHE wants. That's not the kind of person who belongs on the SC.


Her only qualification seems to be avoiding straight answers.

Anyone that deceptive by nature has no place on the bench period much less a seat on the highest court in the land.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 25, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ginni Thomas urged Trump’s chief of staff to overturn election results
> 
> 
> In texts to Mark Meadows, the wife of supreme court justice Clarence Thomas pushed Trump’s ‘big lie’
> ...


Clarence Thomas should resign.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 25, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Ok, this whole thing is more than just a bit nutty.
> 
> My first question would be the legitimacy of the supposed text messages.  If they exist, there's no way either Thomas or Meadows would release them publicly so if this is true, someone has committed a crime.
> 
> ...


It was found out by the Jan 6th committee.

*Meadows turned over thousands of text messages before he stopped cooperating with the committee.* The texts have proven to hold a treasure trove of information about what was going on in the White House in the days leading up to the insurrection, and what people in Trump's orbit were thinking.
The text messages in the committee's possession are only part of the tranche of documents that Meadows provided to the committee during the short period of time he was cooperating with their investigation. They do not necessarily represent the sum total of communication between Thomas and Meadows during that period of time.








						January 6 committee has text messages between Ginni Thomas and Mark Meadows
					

The House Select Committee investigating the January 6 riot has in its possession more than two dozen text messages, 29 in total, between former Trump White House chief of staff Mark Meadows and Virginia "Ginni" Thomas, a conservative activist and the wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 25, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Her only qualification seems to be avoiding straight answers.
> 
> Anyone that deceptive by nature has no place on the bench period much less a seat on the highest court in the land.


So why did the same folks voting against her now; voted for her last year??






Were they just too dumb to know all of the stuff they are suddenly outraged about now??  

Or do they know their base voters are morons and will twist themselves into pretzels to justify how full of shit you all are?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 25, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Ok, this whole thing is more than just a bit nutty.
> 
> My first question would be the legitimacy of the supposed text messages.  If they exist, there's no way either Thomas or Meadows would release them publicly so if this is true, someone has committed a crime.
> 
> ...


And yes....the texts are real..and have been confirmed by Meadows' own lawyer...

*"Meadows’ lawyer, George Terwilliger III, acknowledged the messages’ existence to the Post but said they did not raise “legal issues”*

So now you are saying anyone who released the texts committed a crime....but the folks who were actually pushing for overturning a fucking election, those people are just A-OK??


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 25, 2022)

The interrogation of this lady was a shameful episode. That idiiot Cruz holding up a chiildrens book was one of the most racist things I have ever seen.
There is no way that a white man would get asked a question like that. It was a jaw dropping moment and even more shocking is that they seemed blissfully unaware of what they ere doing.
Perhaps the vetting should be taken away from partisans and given to top legal minds ?.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 25, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ginni Thomas urged Trump’s chief of staff to overturn election results
> 
> 
> In texts to Mark Meadows, the wife of supreme court justice Clarence Thomas pushed Trump’s ‘big lie’
> ...


Thats a pretty polluted stream of consciousness.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 25, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The interrogation of this lady was a shameful episode. That idiiot Cruz holding up a chiildrens book was one of the most racist things I have ever seen.
> There is no way that a white man would get asked a question like that. It was a jaw dropping moment and even more shocking is that they seemed blissfully unaware of what they ere doing.
> Perhaps the vetting should be taken away from partisans and given to top legal minds ?.


Well, there was a time where there were no confirmation hearings at all....but it was cool tho because it was only Christian white men allowed on the court.....so obviously they belonged....









						The discriminatory history of the Senate confirmation process that started when a Jewish person was first nominated for the Supreme Court in 1916
					

"The nastiness is the same," one historian told Insider, comparing the treatment of Ketanji Brown Jackson to the first Senate confirmation hearing in 1916 when a Jewish man, Justice Louis Brandeis, was nominated to serve on the Supreme Court.




					www.businessinsider.com
				





It wasn't until that shifty Jew, Justice Brandeis was nominated that they started having confirmation hearings.....But you know, just me knowing the history of all of this and telling others about it is CRT and stuff...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 25, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> She's a horribly unqualified candidate with one of the highest rates of being reversed on appeal in the entire federal judiciary,



Can you give us her reversal rates and then those of other members of the federal judiciary?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 25, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Her only qualification seems to be avoiding straight answers.
> 
> Anyone that deceptive by nature has no place on the bench period much less a seat on the highest court in the land.



She was no better or worse at answering the questions than the last 3 justices put on the court


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 25, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> She was no better or worse at answering the questions than the last 3 justices put on the court


For the Republicans who want to pretend Judge Jackson isn't well-versed in the Constitution and jurisprudence....


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 25, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Clarence Thomas should resign.


Racist ^^^^


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 25, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> For the Republicans who want to pretend Judge Jackson isn't well-versed in the Constitution and jurisprudence....


And Jackson has no idea what the Dred Scott case was about. Checkmate.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 25, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Well, there was a time where there were no confirmation hearings at all....but it was cool tho because it was only Christian white men allowed on the court.....so obviously they belonged....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess its important that the right sort of darkie gets the job.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 25, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> And Jackson has no idea what the Dred Scott case was about. Checkmate.


If you delude yourself into believing that, so be it...

However, how can she both be one of the "purveyors of CRT" and also know nothing about Dred Scott?

Even tho Dred Scott perfectly illustrates the point CRT makes about the history of jurisprudence in America


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 25, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Clarence Thomas should resign.




And I'm sure he will- right after President Trump retakes the throne in 2025.

Allowing a doofus like Brandon to replace him with an Extremist would be a catastrophe.  The Democrats have ZERO respect for maintaining political balance on the court.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 25, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> If you delude yourself into believing that, so be it...
> 
> However, how can she both be one of the "purveyors of CRT" and also know nothing about Dred Scott?
> 
> Even tho Dred Scott perfectly illustrates the point CRT makes about the history of jurisprudence in America


She ADMITTED she was not familiar with the Dred Scott case. Only one of the most famous cases the court has heard. High school kids learn about this. CRT is crap. Thankfully my school district has banned the shit.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

I guess it should not be a surprise that an examination of Ginny Thomas's texts between herself and Trump's Chief of Staff reveals she is a Q-tard.  Mark Meadows did nothing to dissuade her from her whackjob beliefs.  In fact, he kept blessing her.

_When Meadows wrote to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”

Thomas replied: “Thank you!! Needed that! This plus a conversation with my best friend just now… I will try to keep holding on. America is worth it!”_

[snip]

_Ginni Thomas, in that interview, also acknowledged that she had attended Trump’s “Stop the Steal” rally at the Ellipse near the White House on Jan. 6, but said that she left early because it was too cold and that she did not have any role in planning the even_t.


[snip]

_ In February 2021, when the Supreme Court rejected election challenges filed by Trump and his allies, Thomas wrote in a dissent that it was “baffling” and “inexplicable” that the majority had decided against hearing the cases because he believed the Supreme Court should provide states with guidance for future elections._


Ginny goes full batshit:

_“The intense pressures you and our President are now experiencing are more intense than Anything Experienced (but I only felt a fraction of it in 1991),” Thomas wrote to Meadows on Nov. 19, an apparent reference to Justice Thomas’s 1991 confirmation hearings in which lawyer Anita Hill testified that he had made unwanted sexual comments when he was her boss. Thomas strongly denied the accusations.
The first of the 29 messages between Ginni Thomas and Meadows was sent on Nov. 5, two days after the election. She sent him a link to a YouTube video labeled “TRUMP STING w CIA Director Steve Pieczenik, The Biggest Election Story in History, QFS-BLOCKCHAIN.”

Pieczenik, a former State Department official, is a far-right commentator who has falsely claimed that the 2012 massacre at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Conn., was a “false-flag” operation to push a gun-control agenda.

The video Thomas shared with Meadows is no longer available on YouTube. But Thomas wrote to Meadows, “I hope this is true; never heard anything like this before, or even a hint of it. Possible???”

*“Watermarked ballots in over 12 states have been part of a huge Trump & military white hat sting operation in 12 key battleground states,”* she wrote.

During that period, supporters of the QAnon extremist ideology embraced a false theory that Trump had watermarked mail-in ballots so he could track potential fraud. “Watch the water” was a refrain in QAnon circles at the time.

In the Nov. 5 message to Meadows, Thomas went on to quote a passage that had circulated on right-wing websites: *“Biden crime family & ballot fraud co-conspirators (elected officials, bureaucrats, social media censorship mongers, fake stream media reporters, etc) are being arrested & detained for ballot fraud right now & over coming days, & will be living in barges off GITMO to face military tribunals for sedition.”

*
_


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/24/virginia-thomas-mark-meadows-texts/


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 25, 2022)

She's a radical Trump supporter and wanted to usurp the process of the system in place just like many GOP members. At the same time, she is white and her husband is black which means she is going against GOP ideology when they announced last week that interracial marriage should not have been approved.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 25, 2022)

She sleeps in the same bed as a Supreme Court Justice. Absolutely ridiculous.

What a nut job. Reading some of these texts you can see just how much she has lost her mind


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

I see that you anti-Christ fascist are out in full force against someone else's right to have their own faith and beliefs. Even the spouses of SCOTUS members have rights too.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> I see that you anti-Christ fascist are out in full force against someone else's right to have their own faith and beliefs. Even the spouses of SCOTUS members have rights too.


Is that why GOP members hate blacks and interracial marriage?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> I see that you anti-Christ fascist are out in full force against someone else's right to have their own faith and beliefs. Even the spouses of SCOTUS members have rights too.


Send me to one of those barges off Gitmo, why don't you?


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Is that why GOP members hate blacks and interracial marriage?


Your claim back it up and be specific.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 25, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> She sleeps in the same bed as a Supreme Court Justice. Absolutely ridiculous.



I'm not so sure about that. They strike me as a separate bedroom kind of couple.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> Your claim back it up and be specific.


GOP Senator Said SCOTUS Should Never Have Legalized ...​https://www.thedailybeast.com › indiana-gop-sen-mike-...



2 days ago — _Sen_. Mike Braun (R-IN) said in a conference call with reporters on Tuesday that he believes the U.S. Supreme Court _should_ not _have_ legalized ...


Republican Sen. Mike Braun says Supreme Court should ...​https://www.washingtonpost.com › politics › 2022/03/22



3 days ago — Republican _Sen_. Mike Braun told reporters that the Supreme Court _should_ leave decisions on _interracial marriage_, abortion and contraception ...


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Send me to one of those barges off Gitmo, why don't you?


Not my job but I'm certain you can get to one if you approach it all in the correct fashion.








						Drift: How This Ship Became a Floating Gitmo
					

This is the U.S.S. Boxer. A big-deck amphibious assault ship, the “Golden Gator” displaces about 40,500 tons and provides a working home for more than 2,000 troops. Recently, its brig held a less likely passenger, Danger Room has confirmed: Ahmed Abdulkadir Warsame, a Somali whom the United...




					www.wired.com


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> She's a radical Trump supporter and wanted to usurp the process of the system in place just like many GOP members. At the same time, she is white and her husband is black which means she is going against GOP ideology when they announced last week that interracial marriage should not have been approved.


Didnt one person say that and then retracted when his fellow party members disowned him?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 25, 2022)

__





						GOP Sen. Mike Braun Says Interracial Marriage Should Be Left To The States, backtracks
					

I couldn’t believe my ears but Sen Mike Braun just said that the Supreme Court was wrong to legalize interracial marriage  Are you f’ing kidding me?  This cuts to the heart of every American who’s ever been told that they’re not American enough, not loyal enough, not white enough...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 25, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Didnt one person say that and then retracted when his fellow party members disowned him?


Why would he had said it in the first place?


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> GOP Senator Said SCOTUS Should Never Have Legalized ...​https://www.thedailybeast.com › indiana-gop-sen-mike-...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One reporter and a twist of one GOP being questioned. Is that all you have?

_“You can list a whole host of issues,” Braun said. “When it comes down to whatever they are, I’m going to say that they’re not going to all make you happy within a given state, but that we’re better off having states manifest their points of view rather than homogenizing it across the country, as Roe v. Wade did.”

*In a statement to The Washington Post after the conference call, Braun said he “misunderstood” the reporter’s questions on Loving and stressed that he opposes racism.*_


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> Your claim back it up and be specific.







__





						Loading…
					





					www.washingtonpost.com
				




If Mike Braun had his way, states would be allowed to ban interracial marriage and contraception.

This is the obvious and inevitable outcome of the kind of arguments the Trumptards on Capitol Hill have been making in their opposition to Judge Brown-Jackson.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Why would he had said it in the first place?


Because he is a POS, i guess. Doesnt make it the GOP platform you ridiculous fucking hack.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess it should not be a surprise that an examination of Ginny Thomas's texts between herself and Trump's Chief of Staff reveals she is a Q-tard.  Mark Meadows did nothing to dissuade her from her whackjob beliefs.  In fact, he kept blessing her.
> 
> _When Meadows wrote to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”
> 
> ...


_Pieczenik is correct---Sandy Hook was  a pushed crisis in order to try to disarm the law abidding.   The libs played it for a power grab.  _


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Standing firm on states right and personal rights to come to one's own conclusion offends you? Too bad.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess it should not be a surprise that an examination of Ginny Thomas's texts between herself and Trump's Chief of Staff reveals she is a Q-tard.  Mark Meadows did nothing to dissuade her from her whackjob beliefs.  In fact, he kept blessing her.
> 
> _When Meadows wrote to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”
> 
> ...


The King of Kings?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> I see that you anti-Christ fascist are out in full force against someone else's right to have their own faith and beliefs. Even the spouses of SCOTUS members have rights too.





  We know who the REAL fascists are.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> _When Meadows wrote to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”_



Can we also take a moment to gawk at how much of a loonie bird Meadows is too! What is this DRIVEL?!?


----------



## McRib (Mar 25, 2022)

Her husband is the worst Supreme Court justice in a century.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 25, 2022)

__





						GOP Sen. Mike Braun Says Interracial Marriage Should Be Left To The States, backtracks
					

I couldn’t believe my ears but Sen Mike Braun just said that the Supreme Court was wrong to legalize interracial marriage  Are you f’ing kidding me?  This cuts to the heart of every American who’s ever been told that they’re not American enough, not loyal enough, not white enough...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





EvilCat Breath said:


> Interracial marriage, same sex marriage, marriage has been so adulterated it's meaningless.





Desperado said:


> People should marry in their own species





BrokeLoser said:


> Sane people refuse to crossbreed their french bulldogs….why would those same people embrace the idea of crossbreeding their sons and daughters….HUMANS?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> Standing firm on states right and personal rights to come to one's own conclusion offends you? Too bad.


It is precisely the intransigence of bigots which has forced the federal government to expand its powers.

That offends you?  Too bad.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Is that why GOP members hate blacks and interracial marriage?


They don't, you fucking prog douchebag.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> They don't, you fucking prog douchebag.


Yeah, right, any more willful ignorance you need to proclaim?

The Republican Party, Racial Hypocrisy, and the 1619 Project​https://www.newyorker.com › News › History



May 29, 2021 — As the _G.O.P._ seeks to deny Americans knowledge of their own history, Nikole Hannah-Jones is denied tenure.


Racism in America: What my fellow Republicans should ...​https://www.usatoday.com › opinion › voices › 2021/07/20



Jul 20, 2021 — As a Black Republican, I can attest that racism does make it difficult for Black people's participation in the Republican Party.

Mitch McConnell Condemns GOP Members Who Engage With ...​https://www.newsweek.com › ... › White nationalism



Feb 28, 2022 — "There's no place in the Republican Party for white supremacists or antisemitism," McConnell said.

A dozen Texas GOP chairs share racist or anti-Semitic posts​https://www.texastribune.org › 2020/06/05 › texas-gop-...



Jun 5, 2020 — On Friday morning, five _GOP_ county chairs were facing backlash for sharing _racist_ social media posts. The Texas Tribune identified seven ...


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Despite _Loving v. Virginia_, the bigots have still not learned.  Now their hatred has been focused on gays, and they ended up with exactly the same result.

Insanity: Doing the same thing over and over, expecting a different result.

So, yeah.  Instead of learning their lesson, the bigots want to walk our progress backward so we can go back to banning interracial marriages.

You know, like Justice Thomas and his wife Ginny.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess it should not be a surprise that an examination of Ginny Thomas's texts between herself and Trump's Chief of Staff reveals she is a Q-tard.  Mark Meadows did nothing to dissuade her from her whackjob beliefs.  In fact, he kept blessing her.
> 
> _When Meadows wrote to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”
> 
> ...


She's radically insane.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> It is precisely the intransigence of bigots which has forced the federal government to expand its powers.
> 
> That bothers you?  Too bad.


You and I both have the right to be bigots. See the difference between us is I am and not going to try and force my own personal bias onto you. You and those demons that rule over you suck.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Despite _Loving v. Virginia_, the bigots have still not learned.  Now their hatred has been focused on gays, and they ended up with exactly the same result.
> 
> Insanity: Doing the same thing over and over, expecting a different result.
> 
> ...


Those two are low-life scum.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In southern Mexifornia the blonde hair blue eyed human is a Unicorn...they are almost extinct...I thought you Leftist tree huggers were all about protecting and preservation...keeping sub species from going extinct?

LefTard Logic:
“Protect and save that bird from extinction...BUT fuck that blonde hair blue eyed human.”


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> You and I both have the right to be bigots. See the difference between us is I am and not going to try and force my own personal bias onto you. You and those demons that rule over you suck.


When you disallow a man to marry a woman he loves because he's the wrong color, you ARE forcing your personal bias onto others.

When you disallow a man to marry another man he loves because he's the wrong gender, you ARE forcing your personal bias onto others.

How is it possible you are this ignorant?

Oh, yeah.  Bigots are, by definition, ignorant.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> You and I both have the right to be bigots. See the difference between us is I am and not going to try and force my own personal bias onto you. You and those demons that rule over you suck.


Try an intelligent argument next time. If all you've got is "suck" lol, you just showed us how weak you are.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Yeah, right, any more willful ignorance you need to proclaim?
> 
> The Republican Party, Racial Hypocrisy, and the 1619 Project​https://www.newyorker.com › News › History
> 
> ...


Prog propaganda doesn't prove you point, asshole, especially not from groups like 1619 Project.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Those two are low-life scum.


They should still be allowed to marry.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Prog propaganda doesn't prove you point, asshole, especially not from groups like 1619 Project.


Is that all you got when your ass is handed to you over the issue?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 25, 2022)

You God believers have no place to hate any of God's creations. If you do then you hate God for what he did.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> In southern Mexifornia the blonde hair blue eyed human is a Unicorn...they are almost extinct...I thought you Leftist tree huggers were all about protecting and preservation...keeping sub species from going extinct?
> 
> LefTard Logic:
> “Protect and save that bird from extinction...BUT fuck that blonde hair blue eyed human.”


Do you even know what a subspecies really is?


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Try an intelligent argument next time. If all you've got is "suck" lol, you just showed us how weak you are.


Actually that entire comment just brings another anti-Christ fascist such as yourself who desires to legislate others beliefs out into clear view.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> You God believers have no place to hate any of God's creations. If you do then you hate God for what he did.


All these folks do is hate.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> You God believers have no place to hate any of God's creations. If you do then you hate God for what he did.


They are not actually Bible compliant.  They would let serial adulterer Donald Trump have as many wedding cakes as he wants.

Just like racists, the anti-gay bigots use the Bible as a sacrilegious weapon.  It has nothing to do with religious freedom.  At all.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Do you even know what a subspecies really is?


Semantics….do you understand the premise?


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> You God believers have no place to hate any of God's creations. If you do then you hate God for what he did.


You think God loves the sin and your demons pushing it on others? You are fully in error. No where are we ever told to love another persons sin or their accompanying demons.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> Actually that entire comment just brings another anti-Christ fascist such as yourself who desires to legislate others beliefs out into clear view.


You still keep providing us with nothing. "Suck, anti-Christ fascist, are all points of attack, with nothing of intelligent substance to back up your weakness. You're a hater and a loser, who was left on the side of the road some place. It's pitiful really.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Semantics….do you understand the premise?


I understand what a subspecies is, and your incorrect use of the word.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> When you disallow a man to marry a woman he loves because he's the wrong color, you ARE forcing your personal bias onto others.
> 
> When you disallow a man to marry another man he loves because he's the wrong gender, you ARE forcing your personal bias onto others.


I have a bias for institutions that serve the purpose the were created for and not to make two fuck buddies happier.


g5000 said:


> How is it possible you are this ignorant?
> 
> Oh, yeah.  Bigots are, by definition, ignorant.


I'm not ignorant, you fucking prog dumbass.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> Your claim back it up and be specific.


Marsha Blackburn asking a black judge what a woman is.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> In southern Mexifornia the blonde hair blue eyed human is a Unicorn...they are almost extinct...I thought you Leftist tree huggers were all about protecting and preservation...keeping sub species from going extinct?
> 
> LefTard Logic:
> “Protect and save that bird from extinction...BUT fuck that blonde hair blue eyed human.”


"THE JEWS WILL NOT REPLACE US!"  

White Replacement Theory.  

The blonde blue-eyed human is far from extinct.  I'm one myself.

So what do you have against brunettes?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I have a bias for institutions that serve the purpose the were created for and not to make two fuck buddies happier.
> 
> I'm not ignorant, you fucking prog dumbass.


Your bias is ignorance. And that's all you have at your disposal.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> They should still be allowed to marry.


Why should Adam be allowed to marry Steve?  How does that further the propagation of the species?


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> You still keep providing us with nothing. "Suck, anti-Christ fascist, are all points of attack, with nothing of intelligent substance to back up your weakness. You're a hater and a loser, who was left on the side of the road some place. It's pitiful really.


Points of truth. As the OP obviously wants to deny the rights of a spouse because her husband is a judge and all you can do is spew bullshit instead of addressing that point of fact.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> "THE JEWS WILL NOT REPLACE US!"
> 
> White Replacement Theory.
> 
> ...


He's a total fucking racist.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Marsha Blackburn asking a black judge what a woman is.


Well, all the male members of the organization formerly known as the Republican Party willingly castrated themselves and gave their organs to Trump to eat, so I can see why they feel it necessary to ask what a woman is.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Your bias is ignorance. And that's all you have at your disposal.


Ignorance of what, prog lies?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Why should Adam be allowed to marry Steve?  How does that further the propagation of the species?


Population control you idiot.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

Democrats attacking more woman? No surprise here


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> I understand what a subspecies is, and your incorrect use of the word.


Care to address the premise of my post? Don’t be scared


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Population control you idiot.


You want population control? Huh


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Well, all the male members of the organization formerly known as the Republican Party willingly castrated themselves and gave their organs to Trump to eat, so I can see why they feel it necessary to ask what a woman is.


   Are they too obvious or what?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Care to address the premise of my post? Don’t be scared


Racism!


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I have a bias for institutions that serve the purpose the were created for and not to make two fuck buddies happier.


Your church is free to ban gay marriages to it's heart's content.  But gays are allowed the same government cash and prizes as everyone else.  This has nothing to do with religion.

I bet your church members would all fall to their knees in worship should serial adulterer Donald Trump stop by.



bripat9643 said:


> I'm not ignorant, you fucking prog dumbass.


I'm old school conservative, and I have recognized your kind of ignorance in the movement for as long as I can remember.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> He's a total fucking racist.


I don’t hate anyone for their skin color…I would however love to see ALL woke white guilt leftists in concentration camps…I’ll do the gassing


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Marsha Blackburn asking a black judge what a woman is.


A simple answer from the candidate would have sufficed and the woman refused to answer that question. Any judge better be able to answer simple questions as to what is a female aka woman and what is a male aka man.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 25, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> In southern Mexifornia the blonde hair blue eyed human is a Unicorn...they are almost extinct...I thought you Leftist tree huggers were all about protecting and preservation...keeping sub species from going extinct?
> 
> LefTard Logic:
> “Protect and save that bird from extinction...BUT fuck that blonde hair blue eyed human.”



If you're really that concerned about it, you should go to Mexico City. Plenty of blond haired, blue eyed Mexicans down there.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> I don’t hate anyone for their skin color…I would however love to see ALL woke white guilt leftists in concentration camps…I’ll do the gassing


QFP


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Your church is free to ban gay marriages to it's heart's content.  But gays are allowed the same government cash and prizes as everyone else.  This has nothing to do with religion.
> 
> I'm old school conservative, and I have recognized your kind of ignorance in the movement for as long as I can remember.


Wrong.  They are awarded special benefits that are supposed to be reserved for people who are capable of bearing children.  If they can't have children, then there is no justification for the benefit.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 25, 2022)

Stormy Daniels said:


> If you're really that concerned about it, you should go to Mexico City. Plenty of blond haired, blue eyed Mexicans down there.


There’s also a shit-ton of bald eagles in Canada…so we should probably just breed ours out…right?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> I don’t hate anyone for their skin color


That's a straight up lie.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> That's a straight up lie.


Because you said so?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Wrong.  They are awarded special benefits that are supposed to be reserved for people who are capable of bearing children.  If they can't have children, then there is no justification for the benefit.


What special benefits do gays get that heteros don't get?  Do tell.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 25, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> I don’t hate anyone for their skin color…I would however love to see ALL woke white guilt leftists in concentration camps…I’ll do the gassing



So, for you it's a combination of ethnicity and belief that you hate enough to want to see them in a concentration camp's gas chamber. 

Well that's not Nazi at all...


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I'm old school conservative, and I have recognized your kind of ignorance in the movement for as long as I can remember.



By "old-school" you mean you're a prog.  We've already debunked your bogus claim that you're a conservative.  You haven't supported a conservative policy since you joined this forum.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Because you said so?


Because of your posting history.  It's very obvious you hate all non-whites.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 25, 2022)

Stormy Daniels said:


> So, for you it's a combination of ethnicity and belief that you hate enough to want to see them in a concentration camp's gas chamber.
> 
> Well that's not Nazi at all...


Make no mistake about it…I’m full Nazi when it comes to the filthy Left.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Wrong.  They are awarded special benefits that are supposed to be reserved for people who are capable of bearing children.  If they can't have children, then there is no justification for the benefit.



So, it's only for women?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> What special benefits do gays get that heteros don't get?  Do tell.


Just look up any benefit that women get, like inheriting their husband's Social Security benefits.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Because of your posting history.  It's very obvious you hate all non-whites.


You might need to read more of my posts…It’s been stated many times, I HATE white liberals more than I hate any other group...PERIOD!
Where do you go with that?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> Points of truth. As the OP obviously wants to deny the rights of a spouse because her husband is a judge and all you can do is spew bullshit instead of addressing that point of fact.


Points of your truth that you grabbed out of thin air. Unsubstantiated claims only make a fool out of you. 

Clarence Thomas is nothing more than a door mat for Ginny. How do we know? Just look at Thomas's vote, and his lack of participation. That, in and of itself is all the proof that we need, that Ginny dictates Clarence's vote. They always align perfectly.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> By "old-school" you mean you're a prog.  We've already debunked your bogus claim that you're a conservative.  You haven't supported a conservative policy since you joined this forum.


I have not supported any Trumptard policy.  YUGE difference.

Though I have many times expressed my gratitude to Trump for appointing pro-lifers to our courts, and for exposing just how weak, submissive, and corrupt the organization formerly known as the Republican Party is.

By the way, protectionist tariffs are a LEFTIST policy.  Adding $8 trillion to the federal debt is a LEFTIST policy.  Fawning over KGB Putin is about as LEFTIST as it gets.

Supporting balanced budgets and paying off the debt is as conservative as it gets.  Supporting free trade is as conservative as it gets.

Banning tax expenditures is as libertarian as it gets.

You tards would not recognize a conservative policy if it kicked you in the balls the way I do.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Just look up any benefit that women get, like inheriting their husband's Social Security benefits.


How is that more special than any other married couple?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Points of your truth that you grabbed out of thin air. Unsubstantiated claims only make a fool out of you.
> 
> Clarence Thomas is nothing more than a door mat for Ginny. How do we know? Just look at Thomas's vote, and his lack of participation. That, in and of itself is all the proof that we need, that Ginny dictates Clarence's vote. They always align perfectly.


IF that's all you need, then it only proves that you're a fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I have not supported any Trumptard policy.  YUGE difference.
> 
> Though I have many times expressed my gratitude to Trump for appointing pro-lifers to our courts, and for exposing just how weak, submissive, and corrupt the organization formerly known as the Republican Party is.
> 
> By the way, protectionist tariffs are a LEFTIST policy.  Adding $8 trillion to the federal debt is a LEFTIST policy.  Fawning over KGB Putin is about as LEFTIST as it gets.


Name an conservative policy you have ever supported.

Trump hasn't fawned over Putin.  That's something only a prog would claim.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Points of your truth that you grabbed out of thin air. Unsubstantiated claims only make a fool out of you.
> 
> Clarence Thomas is nothing more than a door mat for Ginny. How do we know? Just look at Thomas's vote, and his lack of participation. That, in and of itself is all the proof that we need, that Ginny dictates Clarence's vote. They always align perfectly.


Looks like that is just what you did. Hell, your a f...ing hypocrite on top of everything else. Unless you are going to claim you know everyone else's thoughts that are in their head. I'm done with you you time wasting prick with ears...


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Just look up any benefit that women get, like inheriting their husband's Social Security benefits.


So they don't get any "special" benefits.  They get Social Security Survivors Benefits like everyone else.

Try again.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Are they too obvious or what?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> So they don't get any "special" benefits.  They get Social Security Survivors Benefits like everyone else.
> 
> Try again.


They aren't "survivors" of anything.  They're just fuck buddies.


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Wrong.  They are awarded special benefits that are supposed to be reserved for people who are capable of bearing children.  If they can't have children, then there is no justification for the benefit.


with Obergefell v. Hodges, gay couples have footing in the tax code as a married same-sex couple no matter which state you live in.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 25, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> She sleeps in the same bed as a Supreme Court Justice. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> What a nut job. Reading some of these texts you can see just how much she has lost her mind



Like most of the GOP!!!!!!
MAGA


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Name an conservative policy you have ever supported.


Balanced budgets and paying off the debt. Free trade. Banning tax expenditures and lowering tax rates for everyone.  Eliminating the income tax and replacing it with a consumption tax like the Fair Tax.  Pro-life.  Equal protection of the laws for everyone.

And you already know all this.  Stop being obtuse, dipshit.

Now explain to me how you can support a party which added $8 trillion to the debt, enacted protectionist tariffs, and has added more tax expenditures to the tax code than the Democrats?

You tards would not recognize a conservative policy if it kicked you in the balls the way I do.


bripat9643 said:


> Trump hasn't fawned over Putin.  That's something only a prog would claim.


Trump hasn't fawned over Putin?!?!  BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!  HOOOOOOLLLEEEEEEEEE SHIT!


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> You want population control? Huh


Didn't say that idiot. If you understand Biological ecosystems across the world, you would know that environmental influences dictate healthy populations in animals. 

Take your common grey squirrel for example, that most of us in the eastern U.S. watch. When you walk or sit in most city parks, how many grey squirrels do you see in a couple acre square of city land with trees? Five, ten maybe? Have you ever see a hundred in that couple acre square? I haven't. Why? Because nature knows how to set limits on numbers based on food, water, den sites, etc. In other words, environmental. Get it?


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Didn't say that idiot. If you understand Biological ecosystems across the world, you would know that environmental influences dictate healthy populations in animals.
> 
> Take your common grey squirrel for example, that most of us in the eastern U.S. watch. When you walk or sit in most city parks, how many grey squirrels do you see in a couple acre square of city land with trees? Five, ten maybe? Have you ever see a hundred in that couple acre square? I haven't. Why? Because nature knows how to set limits on numbers based on food, water, den sites, etc. In other words, environmental. Get it?


So you want gays for population control.. how do we carry on American traditions culture heritage if we stop reproducing?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> I don’t hate anyone for their skin color…I would however love to see ALL woke white guilt leftists in concentration camps…I’ll do the gassing


Is it because you are too impotent to present any intelligent arguments of substance?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Trump hasn't fawned over Putin.  That's something only a prog would claim.


Willful blindness in the extreme!








*O'REILLY: Putin's a killer.

TRUMP: There are a lot of killers. We have a lot of killers. Well, you think our country is so innocent?










						Trump calls Putin 'genius' and 'savvy' for Ukraine invasion
					

The former president's praise for Putin comes at a perilous geopolitical moment in Europe.




					www.politico.com
				



*


Trump actually starts blushing like a schoolgirl when he talks about being in a relationship with his idol.





_Q: *Do you have a relationship with Vladimir Putin?* A conversational relationship, or anything that you feel you have sway or influence over his government?

TRUMP:* I do have a relationship*, and I can tell you that he's very interested in what we're doing here today._

The really sick part is that Trump had never actually met Putin at this point.  And this was not the last time he claimed to have met Putin and in a relationship with him.

He's like one of those pathetic stalkers who claims to know a celebrity.  He was lying in that interview.  He always lies.

"He's very interested in what we're doing here today."  My god, that's sad.










						Donald Trump 'honoured' by Vladimir Putin's compliments
					

US presidential hopeful Donald Trump says it is a "great honour" to receive a compliment from Russian President Vladimir Putin.



					www.bbc.com
				













						Donald Trump Praised Putin For Bashing The Term “American Exceptionalism” In 2013
					

“It’s very insulting and Putin really put it to him about that.”




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				





Trump calls Putin a tough guy and claims to have met Putin, which is another sad celebrity-stalker lie:


Trump once again falsely claims to have talked to Putin:



Trump lies again about having a relationship with Putin and says Putin sent him a gift:








						Trump Boasted In 2014 Of Receiving Gift From Putin And Meeting His Advisers
					

From Russia with love.




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				





And then there was Trump's infamous swallowing of Putin's election interference denials in Helsinki.


Trump lies yet AGAIN about having met Putin at his Miss Universe contest in 2013:






						Russ Choma
					






					www.motherjones.com
				





And AGAIN:


			https://spectator.org/59571_trump-card/
		


And AGAIN:








						Trump campaign launches exploratory, says he's 'met 50 world leaders'
					

Russia's president gave him a gift in 2014; their rapport 'would be great if I had the position I should have,' Trump said. His top political adviser says he plans to win in Iowa with 30,000 new caucus-goers.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





And AGAIN:


			https://www.foxnews.com/transcript/2015/06/18/exclusive-donald-trump-on-what-made-him-run-for-president-on-hannity/
		




Trump so obviously has hardcore man-love for Putin.

"He's so smart and he sends me presents!" 👨‍❤️‍👨

Should time permit, I will post even more fawning later.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

dudmuck said:


> with Obergefell v. Hodges, gay couples have footing in the tax code as a married same-sex couple no matter which state you live in.


Those tax benefits are predicated on the assumption that they have children or may someday have children.  There's no reason to give Adam or Steve such a benefit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Willful blindness in the extreme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desperate.


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Those tax benefits are predicated on the assumption that they have children or may someday have children.  There's no reason to give Adam or Steve such a benefit.


there are more tax benefits for filing married than just those given for having dependant children









						Tax Considerations for Same-Sex Couples: Married Filing Jointly vs. Separately - TurboTax Tax Tips & Videos
					

Even though same-sex marriages have been nationally recognized since 2015, some couples may still be in a domestic partnership or civil union rather than a marriage. For federal tax purposes, individuals in a civil union, domestic partnership or similar formal legal relationship are not...




					turbotax.intuit.com


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Balanced budgets



Progspeak for tax increases.



g5000 said:


> and paying off the debt.



When have progs ever paid off any debt?  They only bleat about the debt when they want to raise taxes.



g5000 said:


> Free trade.



I've seen no evidence that you actually support free trade.



g5000 said:


> Banning tax expenditures and lowering tax rates for everyone.



You already admitted you don't support that later.  The former is progspeak for tax increases.



g5000 said:


> Eliminating the income tax and replacing it with a consumption tax like the Fair Tax.  Pro-life.  Equal protection of the laws for everyone.



Since when do progs support equal protection of the laws.  Do you oppose locking up the Jan 6 demonstrators for over a year without even being charged?



g5000 said:


> And you already know all this.  Stop being obtuse, dipshit.
> 
> Now explain to me how you can support a party which added $8 trillion to the debt, enacted protectionist tariffs, and has added more tax expenditures to the tax code than the Democrats?


Blaming Trump for that entire amount is what progs do.  Has Trump added more tax expenditures to the tax code than Democrats?  Can you name them?

Trump did impose tariffs, but I have seen no evidence that you actually support free trade.



g5000 said:


> You tards would not recognize a conservative policy if it kicked you in the balls the way I do.
> 
> Trump hasn't fawned over Putin?!?!  BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!  HOOOOOOLLLEEEEEEEEE SHIT!



Sure I would.  Trump doesn't agree with all conservative policies, but neither did George Buss I and II.  The issue here isn't weather Trump is a conservative, but whether you are.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

dudmuck said:


> there are more tax benefits for filing married than just those given for having dependant children
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all predicated on the assumption that married couples have children.  Otherwise, why give them to anyone?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2022)

The Clarence Thomas Scandal Shows The Supreme Court Considers Itself Above Ethics​
SCOTUS has become a joke!


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> The Clarence Thomas Scandal Shows The Supreme Court Considers Itself Above Ethics​
> SCOTUS has become a joke!


What "scandal?"


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> They are all predicated on the assumption that married couples have children.  Otherwise, why give them to anyone?


Yet not all married couples have children.  Nor civil unions go childless.

All you assumptions are wrong, as usual.

What is the percentage of childless couples?
_While married couples with children were the majority decades ago, now nearly 57 percent of U.S. households are childless_


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Yet not all married couples have children.  Nor civil unions go childless.
> 
> All you assumptions are wrong, as usual.


Rarely does federal legislation help only the people it was intended to help.

Do you want couples to get a fertility test to get a deduction?  Progs will be the first people to howl about that.

Dumb argument.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Rarely does federal legislation help only the people it was intended to help.
> 
> Do you want couples to get a fertility test to get a deduction?  Progs will be the first people to howl about that.
> 
> Dumb argument.


You left out adoption.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Rarely does federal legislation help only the people it was intended to help.


And rarely do voter integrity laws hurt only the people it was intended to hurt.

Your point is noted.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> And rarely do voter integrity laws hurt only the people it was intended to hurt.
> 
> Your point is noted.


They don't hurt anyone except criminals.


----------



## mamooth (Mar 25, 2022)

Ginni Thomas is a lobbyist. She accepts money from a whole lot of people in return for her "influence".

Since they're a married couple, Ginni's lobbyist money goes to Clarence as well.

For the first time in US history, a US Supreme Court justice is being bribed. Those who give money to Ginni do it knowing that they're buying the vote of Clarence.

Naturally, the Trump cult supports such corruption. They always do. Now, moral people, they think Clarence should be impeached for such corruption.

Go on, Trump cultists. Tell us you'd be totally fine if a democratic couple did such a thing. Except you wouldn't, and you know it. You're excusing corruption because the corruption brings you power.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Ginni Thomas is a lobbyist. She accepts money from a whole lot of people in return for her "influence".
> 
> Since they're a married couple, Ginni's lobbyist money goes to Clarence as well.
> 
> ...


I don't see you calling for Biden to be indicted?  The money Hunter "earns" also goes to quid pro Joe.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> They don't hurt anyone except criminals.


Not according to your first point, and not according to the election commission investigating such claims.  Who found 10's of thousands (statistically) illegally disenfranchised voterws, and personally verified, through affidavits and cross examination under oath,  dozens of people who had been illegally disenfranchised.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Not according to your first point, and not according to the election commission investigating such claims.  Who found 10's of thousands (statistically) illegally disenfranchised voterws, and personally verified, through affidavits and cross examination under oath,  dozens of people who had been illegally disenfranchised.


When they file a legal complaint, perhaps you'll have a legitimate issue.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 25, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Ginni Thomas is a lobbyist. She accepts money from a whole lot of people in return for her "influence".
> 
> Since they're a married couple, Ginni's lobbyist money goes to Clarence as well.
> 
> ...


I'll go along with that when you support the idea of Biden taking a cognitive test.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Ginni Thomas is a lobbyist. She accepts money from a whole lot of people in return for her "influence".
> 
> Since they're a married couple, Ginni's lobbyist money goes to Clarence as well.
> 
> For the first time in US history, a US Supreme Court justice is being bribed. Those who give money to Ginni do it knowing that they're buying the vote of Clarence.



Not only buying influence, but doing so secretly, like the Heritage foundation did with $680,000 paid to Ginni, without Clarence reporting it as required by the financial disclosure forms.

In fact, Thomas kept the payments undisclosed for 8 years.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess it should not be a surprise that an examination of Ginny Thomas's texts between herself and Trump's Chief of Staff reveals she is a Q-tard.  Mark Meadows did nothing to dissuade her from her whackjob beliefs.  In fact, he kept blessing her.
> 
> _When Meadows wrote to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”
> 
> ...


What you idiots call trying to overturn an election is just people trying to prove fraud that stole the election. Try the truth. Anyone who did that is well within our laws.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Not only buying influence, but doing so secretly, like the Heritage foundation did with $680,000 paid to Ginni, without Clarence reporting it as required by the financial disclosure forms.
> 
> In fact, Thomas kept the payments undisclosed for 8 years.


Proof?


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I don't see you calling for Biden to be indicted?  The money Hunter "earns" also goes to quid pro Joe.


Bidens financial statements, tax records, and other financial disclosures prove otherwise.

If any money was transferred, there would be a record of it in the last 30+ years.

This is no different than the claims of "voter fraud" that have no actual proof, other than the rantings of those claiming it.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> When they file a legal complaint, perhaps you'll have a legitimate issue.


They filed a legal complaint, the election commission verified their complaint, and is a matter of public record that thousands had been illegally disenfranchised by the election law put in place to fight voter fraud.

Sorry Charlie, but it's on the federal record.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Bidens financial statements, tax records, and other financial disclosures prove otherwise.


No they don't.



meaner gene said:


> If any money was transferred, there would be a record of it in the last 30+ years.



There are plenty of records showing that Hunter paid plenty of quid-pro-joes expense.



meaner gene said:


> This is no different than the claims of "voter fraud" that have no actual proof, other than the rantings of those claiming it.



Both have actual proof.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> They filed a legal complaint, the election commission verified their complaint, and is a matter of public record that thousands had been illegally disenfranchised by the election law put in place to fight voter fraud.
> 
> Sorry Charlie, but it's on the federal record.


Voters claimed they weren't allowed to vote?


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 25, 2022)

there are grounds for impeachment..simple as that...but it would only be the 2nd time in history for that to happen...but we are living in interesting times


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Not only buying influence, but doing so secretly, like the Heritage foundation did with $680,000 paid to Ginni, without Clarence reporting it as required by the financial disclosure forms.
> 
> In fact, Thomas kept the payments undisclosed for 8 years.


Clarance Thomas and his wife are conservatives???  I'm shocked.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What you idiots call trying to overturn an election is just people trying to prove fraud that stole the election. Try the truth. Anyone who did that is well within our laws.


Yet, they insist it happened without being able to produce a single iota of actual proof.  Federal judges have gone over their affidavits line by line, and said they were so full of nothing but speculation and innuendo, that they should never have been presented to a federal court, and even sanctioned the lawyers for doing so.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Proof?


It's all over the news.  Heritage foundation paid Ginni $680,000 from 2003 to 2007, and Clarence failed to report it, until and outside group pointed it out. At which point (8 years later) Clarence filed an "amended" financial statement.

Keep up with the Jonses.  Read a newspaper, search the internet.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Yet, they insist it happened without being able to produce a single iota of actual proof.  Federal judges have gone over their affidavits line by line, and said they were so full of nothing but speculation and innuendo, that they should never have been presented to a federal court, and even sanctioned the lawyers for doing so.


The speculation is over. WI. has proven fraud.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> There are plenty of records showing that Hunter paid plenty of quid-pro-joes expense.


Then post any of those payments, other than the times Hunter bought dad an ice cream cone, and didn't declare it.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Voters claimed they weren't allowed to vote?


A federal election commission PROVED , they weren't allowed to vote, and as a matter of federal record.  They even got the statements from the state election officials admitting those people had been illegally prevented from voting.  

Sorry Charlie, it's well documented.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The speculation is over. WI. has proven fraud.


The "proof" is the opinion of one person.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The speculation is over. WI. has proven fraud.


Tell it to a judge.

So the "proof" can be judged.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> So you want gays for population control.. how do we carry on American traditions culture heritage if we stop reproducing?


Should we withhold government cash and prizes for married heteros who choose not to have kids?

Just how much government involvement in the institution of marriage and reproduction do you people want?

It's amazing how much government interference in our private lives and the marketplace people who call themselves conservatives want.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Those tax benefits are predicated on the assumption that they have children or may someday have children.  There's no reason to give Adam or Steve such a benefit.


So we should withhold government cash and prizes for married heteros who choose not to have children?

How deep does your desire of government interference in our private lives and the marketplace go?

Since I am a conservative, I believe there should be as little government involvement in our marriages as possible.  We should not receive anywhere near the cash and prizes people like you have demanded over the decades.

If there were no government involvement, gay marriage would not even be an issue.  That's the thing you bigots and big government types don't get.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The speculation is over. WI. has proven fraud.


Just like thousands of years ago the Egyptians claimed the earth was proven flat.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> So you want gays for population control.. how do we carry on American traditions culture heritage if we stop reproducing?


America has slowed down reproduction, but it is not the fault of TH3 GAYZ.  Married heteros are having less kids than our ancestors did.  Many couples are choosing not to procreate.

Should the government interfere?  In what way?

Prosperous societies reproduce less.

To keep our economy growing, we will have to increase immigration, which would make BrokeLoser into BrokeLosingHisMind.


----------



## eddiew37 (Mar 25, 2022)

Step down pig
Time for Clarence Thomas to step down after 'haunting the court for years': NYT editorial board member​ 
Stepping out under his own byline, a member of the New York Times Editorial Board used revelations in a Washington Post report that Ginni Thomas, wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, conspired with members of Donald Trump's White House to overturn the 2020 election as a springboard to say the justice needs to resign.

According to Jesse Wegman, Clarence and Ginni Thomas have "done enough damage" since Clarence took his spot on the country's highest court in 1991.
As the columnist noted, Ginni Thomas' antics have not only cast a cloud over her husband's curious sole vote to keep Trump's White House documents secret but also what influence she has had on his 30-year career.
"What did Justice Clarence Thomas know, and when did he know it? " Wegman asked before adding, "The question usually gets directed at politicians, not judges, but it’s a fair one in light of the revelation on Thursday that Justice Thomas’s wife, Ginni, was working feverishly behind the scenes — and to a far greater degree than she previously admitted — in a high-level effort to overturn the 2020 presidential election."
Graciously conceding that Justice Thomas may not have known that his wife was texting during the insurrection attempt -- and with whom -- the columnist insisted that, nonetheless, the damage is done.
"It sure makes you wonder, doesn’t it?" he wrote. "And that’s precisely the problem: We shouldn’t have to wonder. The Supreme Court is the most powerful judicial body in the country, and yet, as Alexander Hamilton reminded us, it has neither the sword nor the purse as a means to enforce its rulings. It depends instead on the American people’s acceptance of its legitimacy, which is why the justices must make every possible effort to appear fair, unbiased and beyond reproach."
Citing a speech by Justice Thomas, where he noted, "I think the media makes it sound as though you are just always going right to your personal preference. That’s a problem. You’re going to jeopardize any faith in the legal institutions, " Wegman pointed out, "Bench memo to the justice: You know what jeopardizes public faith in legal institutions? Refusing to recuse yourself from numerous high-profile cases in which your wife has been personally and sometimes financially entangled, as The New Yorker reported in January."
According to Stephen Gillers, a New York University law professor, "She signed up for Stop the Steal. She was part of the team, and that team had an interest in how the court would rule. That’s all I need to know," Gillers explained that his patience with the couple has run out, adding, "they’ve really abused that tolerance."
"Ms. Thomas’s antics, and her husband’s refusal to respond appropriately, have been haunting the court for years, but this latest conflagration shouldn’t be a close call," Wegman wrote. "The court is in deep trouble these days, pervaded by what Justice Sonia Sotomayor recently called the 'stench' of partisanship — a stench arising in no small part from the Thomases’ behavior. It is hard to imagine that the other justices, regardless of their personal politics, aren’t bothered."
"Justice Thomas has shown himself unwilling or unable to protect what remains of the court’s reputation from the appearance of extreme bias he and his wife have created<" he added before concluding, "He would do the country a service by stepping down and making room for someone who won’t have that problem."
_You can read his whole opinion piece here._


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> The "proof" is the opinion of one person.


The opinion of the legislature is not one person. They have said they believe there was widespread fraud. True the Vote has proven it.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

eddiew37 said:


> Step down pig
> Time for Clarence Thomas to step down after 'haunting the court for years': NYT editorial board member​
> Stepping out under his own byline, a member of the New York Times Editorial Board used revelations in a Washington Post report that Ginni Thomas, wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, conspired with members of Donald Trump's White House to overturn the 2020 election as a springboard to say the justice needs to resign.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Just like thousands of years ago the Egyptians claimed the earth was proven flat.


The Egyptians did not have tracking data and cell phones to ping. True the Vote does and did.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Prosperous societies reproduce less.
> 
> To keep our economy growing, we will have to increase immigration, which would make BrokeLoser into BrokeLosingHisMind.



Sad but true, that immigrants reproduce at a higher rate than american citizens.  And that immigration is what largely drove America's population growth.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Tell it to a judge.
> 
> So the "proof" can be judged.


Tell the corrupt courts and the RINOs to do something about it. If it gets to court fraud will be proven easily.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The opinion of the legislature is not one person. They have said they believe there was widespread fraud. True the Vote has proven it.


The opinion isn't of the legislature, or they would have voted on it.  It is the opinion of the speaker, who without a floor vote, can only speak for himself.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> She sleeps in the same bed as a Supreme Court Justice. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> What a nut job. Reading some of these texts you can see just how much she has lost her mind


One does have to question the judgement of someone who married her.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Tell the corrupt courts and the RINOs to do something about it. If it gets to court fraud will be proven easily.


It's been to court.  Been there, done that.  Every last judge, both state and federal, democrat and republican, even those personally appointed by Donald Trump, have dismissed your claim.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> The opinion isn't of the legislature, or they would have voted on it.  It is the opinion of the speaker, who without a floor vote, can only speak for himself.


Fraud has still been proven. Deal with it. Other states will find out the same things happened because True the Vote has the evidence for those states too. It is clear now the election was stolen by massive fraud.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> It's been to court.  Been there, done that.  Every last judge, both state and federal, democrat and republican, even those personally appointed by Donald Trump, have dismissed your claim.


This is a claim that has not seen a courtroom, so it has not been dismissed, has it?


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Ginny Thomas Is Even Crazier Than You Thought!​


Wanting the real winner of the election to be president is crazy??


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Progspeak for tax increases.


Nope.  You know damn well I am for cutting tax rates for everyone.  You and I have talked about this for YEARS. You are flat out lying now.



bripat9643 said:


> When have progs ever paid off any debt?  They only bleat about the debt when they want to raise taxes.


I'm not talking about progs.  I'm talking about the organization formerly known as the Republican Party which SAYS one thing and then DOES the opposite when it comes to our debts.

And I'm talking about tards like you who throw your support behind them.

I've made it very clear how I feel about Biden and the Democrats' spending on this forum, and you know that, too.

Why are you destroying your personal integrity like this?




bripat9643 said:


> I've seen no evidence that you actually support free trade.


I have voiced my opposition to Trump's trade tariffs numerous times.  Again, you lie.


bripat9643 said:


> Since when do progs support equal protection of the laws.  Do you oppose locking up the Jan 6 demonstrators for over a year without even being charged?


They have been charged, dipshit.  Whose piss are you drinking?






						Capitol Breach Cases
					






					www.justice.gov
				




Why do you keep bringing up liberals?  We are talking about my conservative beliefs.





bripat9643 said:


> Blaming Trump for that entire amount is what progs do.  Has Trump added more tax expenditures to the tax code than Democrats?  Can you name them?


The Republicans have controlled the Senate Finance Committee and the House Ways and Means Committee longer than the Democrats have.

You see, Democrats are up front about their deficit spending.  Republicans hide them in the tax code.



bripat9643 said:


> Trump did impose tariffs, but I have seen no evidence that you actually support free trade.


Um...retard?  Protectionist tariffs are the EXACT OPPOSITE of free trade.

Jesus, I can't believe this actually has to be explained to you!




bripat9643 said:


> Sure I would.  Trump doesn't agree with all conservative policies, but neither did George Buss I and II.  The issue here isn't weather Trump is a conservative, but whether you are.


A person who opposed Trump's liberal policies, corrupt behavior, and moral depravity is obviously a conservative.  I've been warning you tards since before the 2016 election that this far left limousine liberal New York Democrat would lead you all into the far left cave.

TA-DAAAAAAA!


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Just how much government involvement in the institution of marriage and reproduction do you people want?


ALOT it’s why we have a government to protect our best interests on a wide scale.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fraud has still been proven. Deal with it. Other states will find out the same things happened because True the Vote has the evidence for those states too. It is clear now the election was stolen by massive fraud.


Their "proof" is SHIT.  It hasn't passed muster with even the lowest of state court judges, to the highest of federal court judges.

You can polish that turd, all day long, and the proof will still be nothing more than the shit it's made of.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> America has slowed down reproduction, but it is not the fault of TH3 GAYZ.  Married heteros are having less kids than our ancestors did.  Many couples are choosing not to procreate.
> 
> Should the government interfere?  In what way?
> 
> ...


Yes we should do what Poland does in Russia and sent the vi families having more children. Pay them! We need more Americans.. I mean hello.. we won’t have a country with out Americans lol


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Rarely does federal legislation help only the people it was intended to help.
> 
> Do you want couples to get a fertility test to get a deduction?  Progs will be the first people to howl about that.
> 
> Dumb argument.


:No one should get a deduction just for being married.  No conservative in their right mind would support government social experiments.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I don't see you calling for Biden to be indicted?  The money Hunter "earns" also goes to quid pro Joe.


Hunter gives his income to his dad?

O'rly?

Link?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Their "proof" is SHIT.  It hasn't passed muster with even the lowest of state court judges, to the highest of federal court judges.
> 
> You can polish that turd, all day long, and the proof will still be nothing more than the shit it's made of.


They tracked cars going to 23 different drop boxes for days. That is evidence.




__





						True The Vote Presents STUNNING EVIDENCE of Voter Fraud In WI – IOTW Report
					





					iotwreport.com
				



This morning, during stunning testimony in front of the WI Elections Commission, True the Vote founder Catherine Englebrecht *broke the back of an organized voter fraud crime syndicate in America with evidence of massive voter fraud in WI. Together, with Gregg Phillips of Vote Stand, they were able to use geo-tracking device data to track “mules” going back and forth from specific (unnamed) NGOs or “non-profits” to drop boxes located in specific targeted areas across Wisconsin.*

Phillips explained, “We believe that 7% of the mail-in ballots of the approximately 1.9 million here in Wisconsin, were cast as a result of trafficking.”


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> This is a claim that has not seen a courtroom, so it has not been dismissed, has it?


It also appears not worthy of giving to a court, or they would have done so.

And if they have, then I presume the court will throw it out like all the previous bogus "proof" that has been previously submitted.

Maybe you can show us the "proof" that Mike Lindel has that would put 300 million people in jail.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> It's all over the news.  Heritage foundation paid Ginni $680,000 from 2003 to 2007, and Clarence failed to report it, until and outside group pointed it out. At which point (8 years later) Clarence filed an "amended" financial statement.
> 
> Keep up with the Jonses.  Read a newspaper, search the internet.


bripat9643 

bripat's propagandists deliberately keep him in the dark about such matters.









						Clarence Thomas and His Wife's $680,000 of Unreported Income - Above the Law
					

Who knew that working for a conservative think tank paid so well? The Los Angeles Times is reporting that Virginia Thomas, the politically active wife of Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, earned over $680,000 over five years while working at the Heritage Foundation. That’s pretty nice...




					abovethelaw.com


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fraud has still been proven. Deal with it. Other states will find out the same things happened because True the Vote has the evidence for those states too. It is clear now the election was stolen by massive fraud.


The fuck is True the Vote?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> No they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of records showing that Hunter paid plenty of quid-pro-joes expense.


Link?


----------



## Magnus (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess it should not be a surprise that an examination of Ginny Thomas's texts between herself and Trump's Chief of Staff reveals she is a Q-tard.  Mark Meadows did nothing to dissuade her from her whackjob beliefs.  In fact, he kept blessing her.
> 
> _When Meadows wrote to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”
> 
> ...



The issue here isn't that she is nuts...she is, but that her husband sits on the SC. 

Why is that important? Because, when Rump filed suit against releasing records from the Trump White House related to Jan. 6th and the case went to the SC, eight of the judges refused Rump's request. Guess who the hold-out was? Yup, the nutso's husband, Clarence Thomas.

And what was his explanation for being the only holdout? None. He did not explain the reason.

This is why this nutso is so dangerous.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Wanting the real winner of the election to be president is crazy??


I'm afraid you are going to have to be shipped to a barge off Gitmo.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> ALOT it’s why we have a government to protect our best interests on a wide scale.


You need the government to encourage you to get married and fuck?  Really?

This is exactly what I mean about the tard herd  not knowing a conservative principle when it kicks them in the balls.

"We need MOAR govmint!"


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They tracked cars going to 23 different drop boxes for days. That is evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good case for charging those people with election fraud, but that isn't fraud upon the election, since every vote trafficked, still had to go through the mail-in ballot verification procedure, which independent of their origin, were deemed to be legally cast votes, thus having no impact on the election.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Yes we should do what Poland does in Russia and sent the vi families having more children. Pay them! We need more Americans.. I mean hello.. we won’t have a country with out Americans lol


MOAR guvmint!  Yeah!

I had no idea you were a prog!


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> You need the government to encourage you to get married and fuck?  Really?
> 
> This is exactly what I mean about the tard herd  not knowing a conservative principle when it kicks them in the balls.
> 
> "We need MOAR govmint!"


Yes we’re forced to fill out a census or go to jail.. lol it’d be good to know if we were dying off and that we shouldn’t sent the Vi families to remain families. Get this great American culture pumping  again


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> MOAR guvmint!  Yeah!
> 
> I had no idea you were a prog!


Well we have a Census.. I mean if it says we won’t have a country in 50 years maybe they should incentivize having more kids? Eh?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> It also appears not worthy of giving to a court, or they would have done so.
> 
> And if they have, then I presume the court will throw it out like all the previous bogus "proof" that has been previously submitted.
> 
> Maybe you can show us the "proof" that Mike Lindel has that would put 300 million people in jail.


They just released this information. Do courts move that fast? Since fucking when? Fraud happened and it has been proven and will be in the other swing states.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They tracked cars going to 23 different drop boxes for days. That is evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Key words: "We believe"

Of course they do.  Of course they do.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> It also appears not worthy of giving to a court, or they would have done so.
> 
> And if they have, then I presume the court will throw it out like all the previous bogus "proof" that has been previously submitted.
> 
> Maybe you can show us the "proof" that Mike Lindel has that would put 300 million people in jail.


Why is tracking cell phones not worthy? Are you saying if situations were reversed it would not be good enough for Democrats? You are so full of shit.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Key words: "We believe"
> 
> Of course they do.  Of course they do.


We believe with the data to prove it.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Well we have a Census.. I mean if it says we won’t have a country in 50 years maybe they should incentivize having more kids? Eh?


Where does the census say we won't have a country in 50 years?  Link?

If someone needs the government to pay them to fuck, they must have one helluva of an ugly wife.

Like Ginny Thomas.


----------



## GMCGeneral (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> You God believers have no place to hate any of God's creations. If you do then you hate God for what he did.


God did mot make homosexuals. This is a result of man's rebellion and disobedience against God.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We believe with the data to prove it.


They don't have the data.  It is a pure guess.

"I saw 5 black guys picking their noses.  Therefore, we believe eleventy-nine million black men pick their noses."


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Where does the census say we won't have a country in 50 years?  Link?
> 
> If someone needs the government to pay them to fuck, they must have one helluva of an ugly wife.
> 
> Like Ginny Thomas.


I’m just saying.. census shows Americans arent producing like we used to so in order to have a country we need more American families to reproduce. Let’s get American culture pumping again ! Dominate


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> They don't have the data.  It is a pure guess.
> 
> "I saw 5 black guys picking their noses.  Therefore, we believe elventy-nine million black men pick their noses."


Yes they do. They can prove those cars with the phones in tow stopped at every drop box multiple times. Coincidence? No FRAUD.








						True the Vote Finds 107 Ballot Trafficking Suspects in Wisconsin Visited the Ballot Drop Boxes over 2,000 Times in the Two Weeks before the 2020 Election (AUDIO)
					

True the Vote founder Catherine Engelbrecht joined Dave Michaels on the Dan O’Donnell Show on Wednesday before her much anticipated testimony before the Wisconsin committee on Thursday morning. REPORT: True the Vote Will Release Damning Wisconsin Ballot Trafficking Investigation Results on March...




					federalinquirer.com


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

GMCGeneral said:


> God did mot make homosexuals. This is a result of man's rebellion and disobedience against God.


We are not an theocracy.  Our Founders took great pains to ensure that would not happen.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> You and I both have the right to be bigots. See the difference between us is I am and not going to try and force my own personal bias onto you. You and those demons that rule over you suck.


Decent society has the right to marginalize bigots for their degenerate beliefs. Hence the pointy hats to hide their identities.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> I’m just saying.. census shows Americans arent producing like we used to so in order to have a country we need more American families to reproduce. Let’s get American culture pumping again ! Dominate


That won't happen.  Reproduction in prosperous countries is declining all over the planet.  It's the nature of the beast.

The only way forward to increase population is through immigration.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

My buddy doesn’t event talk to a black table. Yo means Hennessey and Strawberry. 
aight means well done  prime  ribeye.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> That won't happen.  Reproduction in prosperous countries is declining all over the planet.  It's the nature of the beast.
> 
> The only way forward to increase population is through immigration.


Of course.. we can bring plenty of woman over.. give to American men to have their way with.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes they do. They can prove those cars with the phones in tow stopped at every drop box multiple times. Coincidence? No FRAUD.


They saw X number of cars.  Then extrapolated their made-up figure.

"We believe..."

And they have not proven any law was broken.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> My buddy doesn’t event talk to a black table. Yo means Hennessey and Strawberry.
> aight means well done  prime  ribeye.


You are getting less and less coherent.


----------



## pyetro (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess it should not be a surprise that an examination of Ginny Thomas's texts between herself and Trump's Chief of Staff reveals she is a Q-tard.  Mark Meadows did nothing to dissuade her from her whackjob beliefs.  In fact, he kept blessing her.
> 
> _When Meadows wrote to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”
> 
> ...


Wow. What a wacko.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Of course.. we can bring plenty of woman over.. give to American men to have their way with.


That's the Trump way!

Immigrants: Doing the hard work no Americans will do.

Poor Melania.  She has to let this gross tonnage climb on her:


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> That's the Trump way!
> 
> Immigrants: Doing the hard work no Americans will do.
> 
> Poor Melania.  She has to let this gross tonnage climb on her:


Can’t be to gross she agreed to marry him with a prenup


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Yet, they insist it happened without being able to produce a single iota of actual proof.  Federal judges have gone over their affidavits line by line, and said they were so full of nothing but speculation and innuendo, that they should never have been presented to a federal court, and even sanctioned the lawyers for doing so.


Horseshit.  A judge never looked at any of them.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Can’t be to gross she agreed to marry him with a prenup


Gold digger.

Imagine her shock upon discovering he's not actually a billionaire.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Gold digger.
> 
> Imagine her shock upon discovering he's not actually a billionaire.


Trillioair? Nice


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Horseshit.  A judge never looked at any of them.


Actually, they did.  It's their job.

You really need to stop lying, bripat.









						Michigan Judge Dismisses Trump Lawsuit Backed by 'Hearsay' Evidence | Law & Crime
					

In President Donald Trump's second loss in court in a single day, a Michigan judge rejected the Trump campaign's bid to stop counting ballots without their inspectors present. The judge scoffed at plaintiffs' "hearsay" evidence that a lawyer said she heard from a poll worker regarding dates...




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Trillioair? Nice


There are many reasons Trump won't release his tax returns.  Not being a real billionaire is one of them.

An investigative reporter dug into Trump's true wealth and found he is not a billionaire.

Trump sued him, and lost.

Trump sued the reporter for $5 billion. That's how he thinks he can become a billionaire.










						Donald Trump Loses Libel Lawsuit Over Being Called A ‘Millionaire’
					

New Jersey appeals court says ‘Apprentice’ star can’t demonstrate that a book author who questioned his net worth showed actual malice.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## sartre play (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> A simple answer from the candidate would have sufficed and the woman refused to answer that question. Any judge better be able to answer simple questions as to what is a female aka woman and what is a male aka man.


zero nada nothing to do with ability to judge fairly. just hate filled political BS, Amy has the least qualifications of any one sitting on the court, but was rammed in by dishonest manipulations. Party over honesty truth or fairness. We will all lose when all that is wrong & dishonest is called OK by political party's fighting for control, dividing the population they are suppose to be working together for. We now have a grid locked unhealthy balance of power.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 25, 2022)

Two or three year old texts? Where do they come up with this stuff? Did lefties have it ready when they knew Brandon would make a fool of himself in Europe and it would give them something else to talk about?


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> There are many reasons Trump won't release his tax returns.  Not being a real billionaire is one of them.
> 
> An investigative reporter dug into Trump's true wealth and found he is not a billionaire.
> 
> ...


Oh a investigator lol


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Of course.. we can bring plenty of woman over.. give to American men to have their way with.


Spoken like a lonely incel perusing the foreign bride listings.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Two or three year old texts? Where do they come up with this stuff?


The texts are a little over one year old, dude.  Do you have dementia?

Meadows did not release his many thousands of texts until four months ago.

The tards and Trump are still whining about the election loss "two or three years" later. So what's your point?


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Spoken like a lonely incel perusing the foreign bride listings.


No why would the native man get the female migrants wish to be with an American man?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Oh a investigator lol


He's probably worth a couple billion.  Certainly far less than he claims to be.

Crime pays.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> No why would the native man get the female migrants wish to be with an American man?


Say wha…?


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> He's probably worth a couple billion.  Certainly far less than he claims to be.
> 
> Crime pays.


About to get richer.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> They saw X number of cars.  Then extrapolated their made-up figure.
> 
> "We believe..."
> 
> And they have not proven any law was broken.


It is not made up. Fraud has been proven. Dropping multiple ballots at drop boxes is illegal.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Say wha…?


Why wouldn’t the native American man take care of the migrants woman’s wishes to be with us?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> About to get richer.


So long as there is a sucker born every minute, Trump will profit.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is not made up. Fraud has been proven. Dropping multiple ballots at drop boxes is illegal.


If it was illegal in 2020, why did the Wisconsin Senate pass a law making ballot harvesting illegal AFTER the election if it was already illegal?









						Senate approves banning ballot harvesting, barring clerks from adding missing info to absentee ballot envelopes
					

The Senate signed off on barring local clerks from filling in missing information absentee ballot envelopes and explicitly banning ballot harvesting as part of




					www.wispolitics.com
				




*The Elections Commission has said there is no explicit ban on ballot harvesting in Wisconsin*_, though it’s also not allowed in state statute._


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> So long as there is a sucker born every minute, Trump will profit.


Well his properties are the best this country has .. have you ever stayed at one?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is not made up. Fraud has been proven. Dropping multiple ballots at drop boxes is illegal.


You are a broken record.  All you ever post about is stop the squeal.

Do you have anything to say about the insanity of Ginny Thomas's texts?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Well his properties are the best this country has .. have you ever stayed at one?


Well, thankfully, I never enrolled at Trump University.  I'm not elderly yet.

Nor have I ever invested in a Trump deal, thank God. I would have lost my shirt like all the poor saps who lost billions.

How much of a retard do you have to be to lose money on a _casino_!?!?

And I am fortunate not to be one of the bankers who loaned money to Trump.

Whew!  I have dodged SEVERAL bullets!

And thank God I am not a woman and have not had my pussy grabbed or my dressing room invaded when I was an underaged beauty contestant.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Well, thankfully, I never enrolled at Trump University.  I'm not elderly yet.
> 
> Nor have I ever invested in a Trump deal, thank God. I would have lost my shirt like all the poor saps who lost billions.
> 
> ...


You don’t grab pussy?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> You don’t grab pussy?


Not without permission, no.  And I certainly don't barge into underaged girls' dressing rooms hoping to catch them naked, either.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> If it was illegal in 2020, why did the Wisconsin Senate pass a law making ballot harvesting illegal AFTER the election if it was already illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May 11, 2021 is ancient history. Partisan hacks and RINOs came to those conclusions that have no been proven false. FAIL.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Not without permission, no.  And I certainly don't barge into underaged girls' dressing rooms hoping to catch them naked, either.


Wait you ask first? What do you say “ can I please grab your pussy” lol


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> You are a broken record.  All you ever post about is stop the squeal.
> 
> Do you have anything to say about the insanity of Ginny Thomas's texts?


Ginny Thomas did nothing wrong. Believing fraud took place breaks no law that I know of. Can you name one law she has broken?


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess it should not be a surprise that an examination of Ginny Thomas's texts between herself and Trump's Chief of Staff reveals she is a Q-tard.  Mark Meadows did nothing to dissuade her from her whackjob beliefs.  In fact, he kept blessing her.
> 
> _When Meadows wrote to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”
> 
> ...


*So exactly as we have been telling you, nothing illegal occurred.  People having discussions exploring all legal options that they could possibly take to mitigate what was obviously a rigged election is not illegal.*


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Decent society has the right to marginalize bigots for their degenerate beliefs. Hence the pointy hats to hide their identities.


Absolutely and we can tell demon filled pricks where to stuff their crap too.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> She's a radical Trump supporter and wanted to usurp the process of the system in place just like many GOP members. At the same time, she is white and her husband is black which means she is going against GOP ideology when they announced last week that interracial marriage should not have been approved.


*Wanting to have justice over a fraudulent and rigged election is not an usurpation.*


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> May 11, 2021 is ancient history. Partisan hacks and RINOs came to those conclusions that have no been proven false. FAIL.


November 3, 2020 is therefore even more ancient history, and yet it is all you ever post about, no matter what the topic.

Ballot harvesting was not illegal in Wisconsin in November 3, 2020 and so your True the Vote horseshit collapses.

As for "no (sic) proven false", you have just committed a textbook argument from ignorance.





__





						Argument from ignorance - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
					






					simple.wikipedia.org


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

sartre play said:


> zero nada nothing to do with ability to judge fairly. just hate filled political BS, Amy has the least qualifications of any one sitting on the court, but was rammed in by dishonest manipulations. Party over honesty truth or fairness. We will all lose when all that is wrong & dishonest is called OK by political party's fighting for control, dividing the population they are suppose to be working together for. We now have a grid locked unhealthy balance of power.


It was a simple damn question. You either know what a male and female are or you don't. Trannies are not females when they start out males and no amount a big pharma crap or surgical procedures will change that You call that divisive I call bullshit. Trying to make fringe issues main stream brings out these questions like what is a woman. Next you'll have pedos claiming a woman should be when a female starts menstruating. If this is where y'all want to take a stand while claiming that people are racist for not wanting this judge pick you really just show your damn hypocrisy when you all are willing to go after a judge's wife for having her own beliefs.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Wait you ask first? What do you say “ can I please grab your pussy” lol


I obviously wait until we are both naked and engaged in consensual sex.

I can't believe this has to be explained to you.  Are you a virgin?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Ginny Thomas did nothing wrong. Believing fraud took place breaks no law that I know of. Can you name one law she has broken?


I have not made any claims about her breaking any laws.

I have said she is crazy, and posted the evidence of her batshittery in the OP.

Now off to a Gitmo barge for you!


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> November 3, 2020 is therefore even more ancient history, and yet it is all you ever post about.
> 
> Ballot harvesting was not illegal in November 3, 2020 and so your True the Vote horseshit collapses.
> 
> ...


I see the same persons dropping ballots at every drop box is not illegal? Bullshit. That is what they have proven.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I obviously wait until we are both naked and engaged in consensual sex.
> 
> I can't believe this has to be explained to you.  Are you a virgin?


Wait lol  do you help her take her clothes off? Lol


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I have not made any claims about her breaking any laws.
> 
> I have said she is crazy, and posted the evidence of her batshittery in the OP.
> 
> Now off to a Gitmo barge for you!


Then what is the thread about? Someone who disagrees with the criminals in DC. Kind of a non-story, you idiot.


----------



## eddiew37 (Mar 25, 2022)

WHERE are all the white racists when we need them?
With Herman Cain dead, they really can't afford to lose Clarence Thomas or Tim Scott.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

eddiew37 said:


> WHERE are all the white racists when we need them?
> With Herman Cain dead, they really can't afford to lose Clarence Thomas or Tim Scott.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> It was a simple damn question. You either know what a male and female are or you don't. Trannies are not females when they start out males and no amount a big pharma crap or surgical procedures will change that You call that divisive I call bullshit. Trying to make fringe issues main stream brings out these questions like what is a woman. Next you'll have pedos claiming a woman should be when a female starts menstruating. If this is where y'all want to take a stand while claiming that people are racist for not wanting this judge pick you really just show your damn hypocrisy when you all are willing to go after a judges wife for having her own beliefs.


If you considered someone a "sniveling coward" and a "pathological liar" and "big, loud New York bully" and "a small and petty man who is intimidated by strong women" and "just kooky" and "utterly amoral" and "a serial philanderer" and then that guy insulted your wife and insinuated your dad was complicit in the assassination of JFK, and then you dropped to your knees and began publicly fellating him for the next five years, would you consider yourself a man?

This is why the self-castrated members of the organization formerly known as the Republican Party feel it necessary to find out what a woman is.  Because they are not real men.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I have not made any claims about her breaking any laws.
> 
> I have said she is crazy, and posted the evidence of her batshittery in the OP.
> 
> Now off to a Gitmo barge for you!


*How do you know she is crazy?  Are you a Biologist?*


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Well, thankfully, I never enrolled at Trump University.  I'm not elderly yet.
> 
> Nor have I ever invested in a Trump deal, thank God. I would have lost my shirt like all the poor saps who lost billions.
> 
> ...


Atlantic City Casinos are chartered under rules and laws enacted by Progressive Socialists back then. That city should have been completely rebuilt by now. Progs destroy free money with their archaic dictums. And endless amount of A.C mayors are in jail. The ghettos held the city for ransom when the Casinos were built. The Mob is well entrenched and the corrupted building union price the buildings 2 to 2 1/2 times more than the costs should have been. The buildings had to be many stories with many motel rooms to look like Vegas. But A.C. was not Vegas. Half the people that go there are day trippers. This and more has caused issues. Progs did Off Track Betting in New York State and went out of business. With some of the betting parlors looking like something from the ashes of WW 2 bombed cities.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I see the same persons dropping ballots at every drop box is not illegal? Bullshit. That is what they have proven.


I say again, ballot harvesting was not illegal in November 2020.

All caught up now?

Tell me something.  Why would a criminal take photos of himself committing a crime?


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> If you considered someone a "sniveling coward" and a "pathological liar" and "big, loud New York bully" and "a small and petty man who is intimidated by strong women" and "just kooky" and "utterly amoral" and "a serial philanderer" and then that guy insulted your wife and insinuated your dad was complicit in the assassination of JFK, and then you dropped to your knees and began publicly fellating him for the next five years, would you consider yourself a man?
> 
> This is why the self-castrated members of the organization formerly known as the Republican Party feel it necessary to find out what a woman is.  Because they are not real men.


You start a thread where you desire to trash Judge Thomas wife and now you want to alter that to your whining about Trump? F.. you and that crappy Kamel you ride.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> If you considered someone a "sniveling coward" and a "pathological liar" and "big, loud New York bully" and "a small and petty man who is intimidated by strong women" and "just kooky" and "utterly amoral" and "a serial philanderer" and then that guy insulted your wife and insinuated your dad was complicit in the assassination of JFK, and then you dropped to your knees and began publicly fellating him for the next five years, would you consider yourself a man?
> 
> This is why the self-castrated members of the organization formerly known as the Republican Party feel it necessary to find out what a woman is.  Because they are not real men.


What do you know about real men? I have seen nothing from you that shows you have any idea whatsoever.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I say again, ballot harvesting was not illegal in November 2020.
> 
> All caught up now?
> 
> Tell me something.  Why would a criminal take photos of himself committing a crime?


Stopping at every drop box with ballots is. That is what has been proven. FRAUD. And do not forget states where it is illegal. They have data proving it happened in those states too.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Actually, they did.  It's their job.
> 
> You really need to stop lying, bripat.
> 
> ...


According to your article, one judge read one affidavit out of thousands.  That hardly supports your claim.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Wait lol  do you help her take her clothes off? Lol


If you need sex ed training, I'm sure a hooker would be happy to help you lose your virginity and teach you about the birds and bees.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Not without permission, no.  And I certainly don't barge into underaged girls' dressing rooms hoping to catch them naked, either.


Neither did Trump, asshole.  He said "they let you."


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> Atlantic City Casinos are chartered under rules and laws enacted by Progressive Socialists back then. That city should have been completely rebuilt by now. Progs destroy free money with their archaic dictums. And endless amount of A.C mayors are in jail. The ghettos held the city for ransom when the Casinos were built. The Mob is well entrenched and the corrupted building union price the buildings 2 to 2 1/2 times more than the costs should have been. The buildings had to be many stories with many motel rooms to look like Vegas. But A.C. was not Vegas. Half the people that go there are day trippers. This and more has caused issues. Progs did Off Track Betting in New York State and went out of business. With some of the betting parlors looking like something from the ashes of WW 2 bombed cities.


And how did progs destroy Trump Steaks and Trump Vodka and Trump Airlines?

Trump is so stupid he couldn't even manage to make money off a casino.  He even had to be bailed out by his daddy.  Again.

You mean to tell me Trump was too stupid to learn the lay of the land before ripping off all those investors and banks?  I thought he was a stable genius!


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Neither did Trump, asshole.  He said "they let you."


It is funny they will not admit there are women like that after they appointed one as their VP.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Neither did Trump, asshole.  He said "they let you."


Yes, most sexual predators make that claim.

"She was asking for it!"


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> If you considered someone a "sniveling coward" and a "pathological liar" and "big, loud New York bully" and "a small and petty man who is intimidated by strong women" and "just kooky" and "utterly amoral" and "a serial philanderer" and then that guy insulted your wife and insinuated your dad was complicit in the assassination of JFK, and then you dropped to your knees and began publicly fellating him for the next five years, would you consider yourself a man?
> 
> This is why the self-castrated members of the organization formerly known as the Republican Party feel it necessary to find out what a woman is.  Because they are not real men.


They didn't ask the question because they didn't know, shit for brains.  They wanted to see if the nominee would tell the truth or regurgitate party doctrine.  She did the later.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> According to your article, one judge read one affidavit out of thousands.  That hardly supports your claim.


Oh.  You need more.  I see.









						'The people have spoken': Michigan judge rejects lawsuit from disavowed Trump attorney
					

The rejection is the latest time a federal judge ruled against efforts to undermine the will of voters and award Trump states he did not win.



					www.freep.com
				












						‘This is really fantastical’: Federal judge blasts pro-Trump attorneys, hints at sanctions  - Louisiana Illuminator
					

A federal judge in Detroit hinted she might sanction Donald Trump's attorneys for making baseless claims of voter fraud in the 2020 election.




					lailluminator.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/11/20/affidavit-giuliani-vote-fraud/
		



That's what Trump does.  He spews a constant blizzard of lies in the knowledge it takes less time to manufacture bullshit than it does to debunk it all.

It's his trademark.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> I see that you anti-Christ fascist are out in full force against someone else's right to have their own faith and beliefs. Even the spouses of SCOTUS members have rights too.


What is this paranoid nonsensense? Who is trying to take away her rights? Nobody. You just don't have anything better to say.

Because you agree with every word out of this nutball's mouth.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> They didn't ask the question because they didn't know, shit for brains.  They wanted to see of the nominee would tell the truth or regurgitate party doctrine.  She did the later.


The question was theater for the rubes.  It's the same old tired "culture war" gambit.

I'm sure it works for creduloids like yourself.  It has nothing to do with her qualifications to be a Supreme Court judge.

Man, woman, non-binary.  They all have equal protection under the law.  Simple as that.

Sex organs have nothing to do with it.

Now off to a Gitmo barge for you!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Neither did Trump, asshole.  He said "they let you."


So sexual assault is cool, as long as, afterward, they don't mace you or run away.

Assault first, seek consent after.

Wow dude. Trump has really turned you into a piece of shit.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

I heard someone say they heard someone say they heard someone say there was fraud.

That is the actual nature of Trump and Giuliani's affidavits.

That's why Giuliani has been sanctioned and cannot practice law now.


----------



## hadit (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> She's a radical Trump supporter and wanted to usurp the process of the system in place just like many GOP members. At the same time, she is white and her husband is black which means she is going against GOP ideology when they announced last week that interracial marriage should not have been approved.


Are we saying that family members of influential people are fair game for criticism and that their actions reflect on the influential people? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

hadit said:


> Are we saying that family members of influential people are fair game for criticism and that their actions reflect on the influential people? Asking for a friend.


Or you could just make your point all by your big boy self.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Yes, most sexual predators make that claim.
> 
> "She was asking for it!"


So anyone who says a woman let them is a sexual predator?

You're a braindead moron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> So anyone who says a woman let them is a sexual predator?


Dumb person doesn't understand the specious error he just committed.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So sexual assault is cool, as long as, afterward, they don't mace you or run away.
> 
> Assault first, seek consent after.
> 
> Wow dude. Trump has really turned you into a piece of shit.


"They let you" means it wasn't assault, you fucking moron.

Progs always ignore the words that prove their claims wrong.  That's why no one believes a thing they say.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> They let you" means it wasn't assault, you fucking moron.


See what I mean?

A real piece of shit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dumb person doesn't understand the specious error he just committed.


You're the one ignoring what people say, douchenozzle.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dumb person doesn't understand the specious error he just committed.


I can never tell if he is deliberately that obtuse, or actually that stupid.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> You're the one ignoring what people say, douchenozzle.


Uh huh.

So, grab pussy. If they don't object immediately and outwardly, not assault.

Wow. Piece. Of. Shit.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> So, grab pussy. If they don't object immediately and outwardly, not assault.
> 
> Wow. Piece. Of. Shit.


Kamala wouldn't.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I can never tell if he is deliberately that obtuse, or actually that stupid.


He is stupid. Very, very stupid. Probably not always and in all things, but regarding anything Trump or anything Trumpy, his brains have been turned to sewage.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

I guess that's why 26 women have accused Trump of sexual misconduct. 

Because they let him assault them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I can never tell if he is deliberately that obtuse, or actually that stupid.


Translation:  I proved you wrong beyond all doubt.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess that's why 26 women have accused Trump of sexual misconduct.
> 
> Because they let him assault them.


One has accused Biden and was never acknowledged. Why is that?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> So, grab pussy. If they don't object immediately and outwardly, not assault.
> 
> Wow. Piece. Of. Shit.


This is what the party of Family Values has become.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

The Ukrainians let Putin invade.  Because he's a stud.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> This is what the party of Family Values has become.


As opposed to the party with 0 values?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

All the batshittery in this topic explains why someone like Ginny Thomas does not look crazy to the Trump tard herd.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> So, grab pussy. If they don't object immediately and outwardly, not assault.
> 
> Wow. Piece. Of. Shit.



Your invented scenarios don't prove a thing, shit for brains.   All we know is what Trump actually said, and his description of events doesn't indicate sexual assault, no matter how hard you want it to.

I know you het Trump because he gets all the pussy he wants and you get none, but your hatred doesn't change the known facts.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> As opposed to the party with 0 values?


As opposed to the stated values of the hypocrites of the organization formerly known as the Republican Party.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Your invented scenarios don't prove a thing, shit for brains.   All we know is what Trump actually said, and his description of events doesn't indicate sexual assault, no matter how hard you want it to.
> 
> I know you het Trump because he gets all the pussy he wants and you get none, but your hatred doesn't change the known facts.











						The 26 women who have accused Trump of sexual misconduct
					

Here are all of the allegations of sexual misconduct made against President Donald Trump, nearly all of which he has denied.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> All the batshittery in this topic explains why someone like Ginny Thomas does not look crazy to the Trump tard herd.


The "batshittery" is all coming from you and Fort Fun.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes they do. They can prove those cars with the phones in tow stopped at every drop box multiple times. Coincidence? No FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you have us a case if vote fraud, not VOTER fraud.  The difference is that vote fraud is a criminal offense, punishable under law, but it does NOT invalidate the vote.
Voter fraud, is both criminal, and invalidates the illegal vote.

What you have is a case where those who illegally transported the votes can be prosecuted for it.  But the votes themselves can't be invalidated, since they were subsequently certified as legitimate votes.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> As opposed to the stated values of the hypocrites of the organization formerly known as the Republican Party.


  Ass clown.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Your invented scenarios don't prove a thing, shit for brains.   All we know is what Trump actually said, and his description of events doesn't indicate sexual assault, no matter how hard you want it to.
> 
> I know you het Trump because he gets all the pussy he wants and you get none, but your hatred doesn't change the known facts.


I didn't invent the scenario. Trump did.

Your defense of it is embarrassing and really reflects on your loss of morality. Of course, your sissy ass would never try it, because you aren't an intimidating, rich celebrity, and any woman worth anything  would kick your shriveled little nuts into your throat.

You are just grabbing your ankles for the little orange mushroom. As you always do.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess that's why 26 women have accused Trump of sexual misconduct.
> 
> Because they let him assault them.


All what "26" women?  All the accusations made against Trump were discredited.  Furthermore, according to their lawyer's doughtier, they were all paid.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> All the accusations made against Trump were discredited.


Cultism on parade.  Really embarrassing to watch.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Record deficits.  Serial adultery.  Sexual assault.  Multiple marriages. Protectionist tariffs.  Record spending. Endless scandals and corruption. Putin worship.  Insurrections.  Batshittery.

It's all cool now in the organization formerly known as the Republican Party.  In fact, if you don't go along with all the batshittery, profligacy, and corruption, you are slandered, smeared, besmirched, banished, ejected, blackmarked, ostracized.

So it's worse than just being cool.  It is a _requirement_.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I didn't invent the scenario. Trump did.


Like I said, retard, what Trump described doesn't constitute sexual assault.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your defense of it is embarrassing and really reflects on your loss of morality. Of course, your sissy ass would never try it, because you aren't an intimidating, rich celebrity, and any woman worth anything  would kick your shriveled little nuts into your throat.
> 
> You are just grabbing your ankles for the little orange mushroom. As you always do.



I have no trouble defending voluntary sexual relations, asshole.  You're hatred of any man who gets a little female attention says all we need to know about you.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> What you have us a case if vote fraud, not VOTER fraud.  The difference is that vote fraud is a criminal offense, punishable under law, but it does NOT invalidate the vote.
> Voter fraud, is both criminal, and invalidates the illegal vote.
> 
> What you have is a case where those who illegally transported the votes can be prosecuted for it.  But the votes themselves can't be invalidated, since they were subsequently certified as legitimate votes.


No. What you are saying is that illegal ballots should be counted and that is never the case until 2020. 7% of votes are election changing numbers. Every swing state should be decertified. The election was stolen there is no use in denying it any longer.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cultism on parade.  Really embarrassing to watch.


ROFL!  Do you actually believe anyone is swallowing your horseshit?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Record deficits.  Serial adultery.  Sexual assault.  Multiple marriages. Protectionist tariffs.  Record spending. Endless scandals and corruption. Putin worship.  Insurrections.  Batshittery.
> 
> It's all cool now in the organization formerly known as the Republican Party.  In fact, if you don't go along with all the batshittery, profligacy, and corruption, you are slandered, smeared, besmirched, banished, ejected, blackmarked, ostracized.
> 
> So it's worse than just being cool.  It is a _requirement_.


You talking about Kamala?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Like I said, retard, what Trump described doesn't constitute sexual assault.


That isn't up to you, piece of shit. It's up to the women. Have you asked them? Nope. You just weep and wail and revel in the orange gospel. Sick and sad.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That isn't up to you, piece of shit. It's up to the women. Have you asked them? Nope. You just weep and wail and revel in the orange gospel. Sick and sad.


Have you talked to Willie Brown?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Have you talked to Willie Brown?


Use your big boy words and make your point. Nobody will know what you are trying gto say, if you don't use your big boy words, son.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That isn't up to you, piece of shit. It's up to the women. Have you asked them? Nope. You just weep and wail and revel in the orange gospel. Sick and sad.


It's not up to you, either, turd.  The only thing we know is what Trump said, and that doesn't constitute sexual assault.  Do you have any testimony that contradicts his version of events?  If not, then shut your fucking yap


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> It's not up to you, either,


Right, I am just a normal, moral person and will assume that grabbing someone's pussy without first asking is assault.

Then there are pieces of shit like you and the orange slob who think that goes in the reverse order.

I think it's safe to say you want Trump to grab your pussy.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2022)

What did Thomas know about his wife’s Jan. 6 plotting when he ruled to block the release of White House documents?

When ex-President Donald Trump sued to block the release of White House documents and communications sought by the House committee investigating his effort to overturn the 2020 election, there was only one member of the Supreme Court to take his side: Justice Clarence Thomas.

Thomas did not disclose it at the time, but we now know that he had a significant conflict of interest in this and related cases.

*SUPREME SCANDAL — *_*WHAT DID CLARENCE THOMAS KNOW?*_

This looks very bad for Clarence, his wife - and SCOTUS.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, I am just a normal, moral person and will assume that grabbing someone's pussy without first asking is assault.


You have no evidence that he did otherwise, you lying piece of shit.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then there are pieces of shit like you and the orange slob who think that goes in the reverse order.
> 
> I think it's safe to say you want Trump to grab your pussy.



I don't make stuff up like you, douchenozzle.  You can argue against a fantasy until doomsday, but that doesn't make it true.  That's all your doing.


----------



## GMCGeneral (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> We are not an theocracy.  Our Founders took great pains to ensure that would not happen.


Well, we need to bring God back into society. Moral relativism never works.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Use your big boy words and make your point. Nobody will know what you are trying gto say, if you don't use your big boy words, son.


You are no one.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 25, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> _Pieczenik is correct---Sandy Hook was  a pushed crisis in order to try to disarm the law abidding.   The libs played it for a power grab.  _


It was a horrific event in which dozens of small children were shot to death.

I thought you folks cared about children?


----------



## hadit (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What is this paranoid nonsensense? Who is trying to take away her rights? Nobody. You just don't have anything better to say.
> 
> Because you agree with every word out of this nutball's mouth.


I keep telling you that those foil helmets you get from the back of your comic books don't work, now let me deal with the obvious troll.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> All what "26" women?  All the accusations made against Trump were discredited.  Furthermore, according to their lawyer's doughtier, they were all paid.


They were discredited?  Other than Trump going, "Nuh-uh!" and you bleeving him, how were they discredited?


Who paid E. Jean Carrol?  Raped by Trump in an elevator. 

Who paid the underaged Victoria Hughes?  Trump barged into her dressing room to catch her naked.

Who paid Amy Dorris?   Grabbed and groped by Trump against her will.

Who paid Ninni Laaksonen? Trump grabbed her ass against her will.

Who paid Jessica Leeds?  Trump grabbed her pussy against her will.

Who paid Kristin Anderson?  Trump grabbed her pussy against her will.

Who paid Jill Hearth?  Trump grabbed her pussy against her will.

Who paid Lisa Boyne? Trump forced her and several other women to walk on a table so he could look up their skirts and comment on their underwear and pussies.

Who paid Temple Taggart?  Trump forcibly kissed her against her will.

Who paid Cathy Heller?   Trump forcibly kissed her with her husband and kids in the next room, against her will.

Who paid Karena Virginia?  Trump groped her and grabbed her tits against her will.

Who paid Karen Johnson? Trump forcibly kissed and groped her against her will.

Who paid Tasha Dixon?  Trump barged into her dressing room to catch her naked.

Who paid Bridget Sullivan?  Trump barged into her dressing room to catch her naked.

Melinda "Mindy" McGillivray? Trump grabbed her ass against her will.

Who paid Natasha Stoynoff? Trump sexually assaulted her at Mar-A-Lago against her will while she was pregnant.

Who paid Juliet Huddy?  Trump forcibly kissed her against her will.

Who paid Jennifer Murphy? Trump forcibly kissed her against her will.

Who paid Rachel Crooks?  Trump forcibly kissed her against her will.

Who paid Jessica Drake? Trump offered to pay her for sex.

Who paid Summer Zervos? Trump sexually assaulted her and grabbed her breast against her will.

Who paid Cassandra Searles? Trump continually grabbed her ass against her will and tried to get her to come to his room.

Who paid Alva Johnson? Trump forcibly kissed her against her will.


Trump settled many of these accusations out of court.  That's who paid them.


As for the rest, bripat, what you don't seem to understand about sexual predation is that many victims don't report the assault to the authorities out of shame.

In the mind of a predator like Trump, that means, "They let you."


----------



## Lesh (Mar 25, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> _Pieczenik is correct---Sandy Hook was  a pushed crisis in order to try to disarm the law abidding.   The libs played it for a power grab.  _


Pieczenik has made several appearances on _InfoWars_, the flagship radio program of Alex Jones, where he has made several false statements; he repeatedly claimed the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting was a "false flag" operation[34]

The guy is as batshit as Ginny Thomas


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> "They let you" means it wasn't assault, you fucking moron.


In the mind of a predator like Trump, "They let you" means they didn't report your assault because they were too ashamed, embarrassed, or intimidated.

You fucking moron.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 25, 2022)

Ginny Thomas? Who dat?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 621106
> 
> What did Thomas know about his wife’s Jan. 6 plotting when he ruled to block the release of White House documents?
> 
> ...


That's very interesting.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

GMCGeneral said:


> Well, we need to bring God back into society. Moral relativism never works.


Into society, I could not agree more.

Into government?  Hell no.

And don't you find it odd the Trumptards vilify Bill Clinton's adultery to this very day, and yet give a pass, and even praise, Donald Trump's serial adultery and sexual predation?


Anyway...

I give you the wise words of Alexis de Tocqueville.  He explained what happened in France when religion and politics were intertwined, and praised the US for not falling into that  morass.

Sadly, his words now perfectly describe what has since happened here.

_*The unbelievers of Europe attack the Christians as their political opponents rather than as their religious adversaries*; *they hate the Christian religion as the opinion of a party* *much more than as an error of belief*; and they reject the clergy less because they are the representatives of the Deity than because they are the allies of government.

In Europe, Christianity has been intimately united to the powers of the earth. Those powers are now in decay, and it is, as it were, buried under their ruins. *The living body of religion has been bound down to the dead corpse of superannuated polity; cut but the bonds that restrain it, and it will rise once more.* I do not know what could restore the Christian church of Europe to the energy of its earlier days; that power belongs to God alone; but it may be for human policy to leave to faith the full exercise of the strength which it still retains._


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> _Pieczenik is correct---Sandy Hook was  a pushed crisis in order to try to disarm the law abidding.   The libs played it for a power grab.  _


Ladies and gentlemen and non-binaries, I give you the Trump cult.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

GMCGeneral said:


> Well, we need to bring God back into society. Moral relativism never works.


Our morals are already much better than your God's. So no thanks.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No. What you are saying is that illegal ballots should be counted and that is never the case until 2020. 7% of votes are election changing numbers. Every swing state should be decertified. The election was stolen there is no use in denying it any longer.


Legally cast votes, that have been illegally handled are still legal votes.
No different than money printed by the federal government being stolen, doesn't change it's status as legal currency.

You can punish the thieves, but the money, illegally handled, is still legal tender.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> So you want gays for population control.. how do we carry on American traditions culture heritage if we stop reproducing?


You keep inventing scenarios because of your dishonesty.


bripat9643 said:


> "They let you" means it wasn't assault, you fucking moron.
> 
> Progs always ignore the words that prove their claims wrong.  That's why no one believes a thing they say.


Look at this cowardly Trump apologist making excuses for  child predators.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> They were discredited?  Other than Trump going, "Nuh-uh!" and you bleeving him, how were they discredited?
> 
> 
> Who paid E. Jean Carrol?  Raped by Trump in an elevator.
> ...


David Brock secretly paid $200,000 to bring forward Trump accusers in 2016

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/31/clinton-donors-david-brock-susie-tompkins-buell-spent-700000-find-trump-accusers/

Lisa Bloom Solicited Cash to Pay Trump Accusers


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Your invented scenarios don't prove a thing, shit for brains.   All we know is what Trump actually said, and his description of events doesn't indicate sexual assault, no matter how hard you want it to.
> 
> I know you het Trump because he gets all the pussy he wants and you get none, but your hatred doesn't change the known facts.


Yea, even when you just grab it right?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Legally cast votes, that have been illegally handled are still legal votes.
> No different than money printed by the federal government being stolen, doesn't change it's status as legal currency.
> 
> You can punish the thieves, but the money, illegally handled, is still legal tender.


If they are illegally  handled, then they are not legally cast.

What a fucking moron


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

GMCGeneral said:


> God did mot make homosexuals. This is a result of man's rebellion and disobedience against God.


Link for proof?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> You keep inventing scenarios because of your dishonesty.
> 
> Look at this cowardly Trump apologist making excuses for  child predators.


No one has accused Trump of being a child predator, moron.  That's Biden's specialty.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

Magnus said:


> The issue here isn't that she is nuts...she is, but that her husband sits on the SC.
> 
> Why is that important? Because, when Rump filed suit against releasing records from the Trump White House related to Jan. 6th and the case went to the SC, eight of the judges refused Rump's request. Guess who the hold-out was? Yup, the nutso's husband, Clarence Thomas.
> 
> ...


Clarence Thomas is a zombie wind up doll for Ginny Thomas to say nothing and vote the way she says. It's pathetic.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> In the mind of a predator like Trump, "They let you" means they didn't report your assault because they were too ashamed, embarrassed, or intimidated.
> 
> You fucking moron.


How would you know what's in the mind of Trump?  When mind reading becomes legal testimony, perhaps someone will listen to you.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> No one has accused Trump of being a child predator, moron.  That's Biden's specialty.


Is it? You've provided no proof there champion loser.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> How would you know what's in the mind of Trump?  When mind reading becomes legal testimony, perhaps someone will listen to you.


Don't worry about what Trump thinks, watch what Trump does. He orchestrated January 6th, and participated in the big lie.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> IF that's all you need, then it only proves that you're a fucking moron.


You've presented no argument as always.


----------



## rightnow909 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess it should not be a surprise that an examination of Ginny Thomas's texts between herself and Trump's Chief of Staff reveals she is a Q-tard.  Mark Meadows did nothing to dissuade her from her whackjob beliefs.  In fact, he kept blessing her.
> 
> _When Meadows wrote to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”
> 
> ...


I've read most of this... haven't found anything

batsh*** yet

except in the person claiming it is there 



+


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> A simple answer from the candidate would have sufficed and the woman refused to answer that question. Any judge better be able to answer simple questions as to what is a female aka woman and what is a male aka man.


That's not a simple question. It's a political gotcha question. She's not that stupid, but Blackburn is for asking it.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> I've read most of this... haven't found anything
> 
> batsh*** yet
> 
> ...


The big lie is batshit crazy. Period!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> I've read most of this... haven't found anything
> 
> batsh*** yet
> 
> ...


Of course you haven't, Qildo.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> The big lie is batshit crazy. Period!


_Heat is turning up.. trump won .. Biden is the first illegitimate president_


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 25, 2022)

Qanon has made it to the US Supreme Court.

Pretty fuckin' amazing.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Why should Adam be allowed to marry Steve?  How does that further the propagation of the species?


Population control allows for propagation fool.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> _Heat is turning up.. trump won .. Biden is the first illegitimate president_


On planet Fruit Loop perhaps.


----------



## rightnow909 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> The big lie is batshit crazy. Period!


*the dims are batshit crazy. Period*




*+*


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> If they are illegally  handled, then they are not legally cast.
> 
> What a fucking moron


How does the handling of the ballots, change whether or not they were legally cast.  You're saying their status can be retroactively changed, based on occurrences after the ballot was cast, signed and sealed.  By the actions of actors outside of the voters control.

This is no different than a requirement that mail-in votes have a legible postmark.  And an unscrupulous election worker with a sharpie goes around defacing the postmarks on stacks of ballots.

Does that make them invalid?


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> On planet Fruit Loop perhaps.


Everyone knows


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> I see that you anti-Christ fascist are out in full force against someone else's right to have their own faith and beliefs. Even the spouses of SCOTUS members have rights too.



Nobody has said she is not allowed to be bat shit crazy.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Qanon has made it to the US Supreme Court.
> 
> Pretty fuckin' amazing.


Ha everybody, I'm at stop the steal rally to support the Jan. 6th big lie with my QANON buddies, who will attack the Capitol, and guess what? My husband is a wind up doll on the supreme court. Ya!!!!!!! 🤪  🤪  🤪  🤪


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Ha everybody, I'm at stop the steal rally to support the Jan. 6th big lie with my QANON buddies, who will attack the Capitol, and guess what? My husband is a wind up doll on the supreme court. Ya!!!!!!! 🤪  🤪  🤪  🤪


Any more racist comments today?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> *the dims are batshit crazy. Period*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except the Dems proved it was a big lie. Nothing crazy about that chief.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Any more racist comments today?


Critical thinking is not for you. Move along now.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Ginny Thomas? Who dat?


A supreme court justice disguised as a black man.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakhota said:


>


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Critical thinking is not for you. Move along now.


🤡


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Everyone knows


Mean while, back at the ward.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Mean while, back at the ward.


Projecting? Ha


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Record deficits.  Serial adultery.  Sexual assault.  Multiple marriages. Protectionist tariffs.  Record spending. Endless scandals and corruption. Putin worship.  Insurrections.  Batshittery.
> 
> It's all cool now in the organization formerly known as the Republican Party.  In fact, if you don't go along with all the batshittery, profligacy, and corruption, you are slandered, smeared, besmirched, banished, ejected, blackmarked, ostracized.
> 
> So it's worse than just being cool.  It is a _requirement_.


We have a winner folks;


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> We have a winner folks;


🤡


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> You don’t grab pussy?


Do you think his third wife would care, if he did it with another woman, while she was having his fifth child?


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Do you think his third wife would care, if he did it with another woman, while she was having his fifth child?


None of my business. The Man has a lot of stamina


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> 🤡


Someone should be picking you up from day care soon sonny. Hang in there.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Someone should be picking you up from day care soon sonny. Hang in there.


Sleepy joe said we are sending troops to Ukraine lol


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> None of my business. The Man has a lot of stamina


Who's talking about you fool?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Sleepy joe said we are sending troops to Ukraine lol


Sending? They're already there.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *How do you know she is crazy?  Are you a Biologist?*


She attended the Jan.6th rally didn't she? You don't need a Biologist for that.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Sending? They're already there.


Oh yea? Someone call your nurse haha I bet you think Biden won


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> She attended the Jan.6th rally didn't she? You don't need a Biologist for that.


If ppl protest they are crazy? 🤡🤡🤣


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> Atlantic City Casinos are chartered under rules and laws enacted by Progressive Socialists back then. That city should have been completely rebuilt by now. Progs destroy free money with their archaic dictums. And endless amount of A.C mayors are in jail. The ghettos held the city for ransom when the Casinos were built. The Mob is well entrenched and the corrupted building union price the buildings 2 to 2 1/2 times more than the costs should have been. The buildings had to be many stories with many motel rooms to look like Vegas. But A.C. was not Vegas. Half the people that go there are day trippers. This and more has caused issues. Progs did Off Track Betting in New York State and went out of business. With some of the betting parlors looking like something from the ashes of WW 2 bombed cities.


Wash your mouth out with soap. Trumps money is mob money.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> If ppl protest they are crazy? 🤡🤡🤣


Dude, the day care psychiatrist is on the way.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Wash your mouth out with soap. Trumps money is mob money.


Joe Biden 
Calls Declaration of Independence “Corny”​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> I see that you anti-Christ fascist are out in full force against someone else's right to have their own faith and beliefs. Even the spouses of SCOTUS members have rights too.


They hate black women who do not carry the slave chains of the democrat party.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> I've read most of this... haven't found anything
> 
> batsh*** yet
> 
> ...


Batshit enough for me;


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Batshit enough for me;


MSNBC 🤡🤡


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

bodecea said:


> View attachment 621029  We know who the REAL fascists are.


A vendor that sells to democrats and trump supporters he's a open minded person.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> She attended the Jan.6th rally didn't she? You don't need a Biologist for that.


January 6th?  You mean the peaceful protest ANTIFA infiltrated and then tried to stir up crap like they do at just about every rally the last 5 years?  BLM too.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

This shit is insane.  Thomas needs to be impeached from the bench.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> January 6th?  You mean the peaceful protest ANTIFA infiltrated and then tried to stir up crap like they do at just about every rally the last 5 years?  BLM too.


Haha, no, what your orange God told you to think is not reality.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, no, what your orange God told you to think is not reality.


*How would you know what reality is?  Are you a realityologist?*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> This shit is insane.  Thomas needs to be impeached from the bench.


Racist please stop showing your racist hate for a black man


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *How would you know what reality is?  Are you a realityologist?*


Compared to an orange God worshipper like you? Absolutely.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *How would you know what reality is?  Are you a realityologist?*


No just a reality racist


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> January 6th?  You mean the peaceful protest ANTIFA infiltrated and then tried to stir up crap like they do at just about every rally the last 5 years?  BLM too.


No, because you've provided no evidence of that. That makes you a liar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> No, because you've provided no evidence of that. That makes you a liar.


You've provided your racist hate for a Black Man


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Compared to an orange God worshipper like you? Absolutely.


Ginny Thomas should be arrested for being an active participant in trying to overturn a legal election, along with Trump;


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You've provided your racist hate for a Black Man


Racism is no where to be found. The evidence for wrongdoing is.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Ginny Thomas should be arrested for being an active participant in trying to overturn a legal election, along with Trump;


Yes we know you hate Black Women who no longer bear the democrat slave chains


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Racism is no where to be found. The evidence for wrongdoing is.


Oh but yes it is all in your very words.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> January 6th?  You mean the peaceful protest ANTIFA infiltrated and then tried to stir up crap like they do at just about every rally the last 5 years?  BLM too.


Are you suggesting that ANTIFA convinced the Trump supporters to bring firearms to the Capitol?  Arm themselves with bear spray and cattle prods, and post live streams of themselves in action.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Are you suggesting that ANTIFA convinced the Trump supporters to bring firearms to the Capitol?  Arm themselves with bear spray and cattle prods, and post live streams of themselves in action.


How many firearms?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> No one has accused Trump of being a child predator, moron.  That's Biden's specialty.


I guess you did not read my post or the link I provided.  Trump barged into the dressing room of an underaged beauty contestant to catch her naked.

He bragged about that tactic on the Howard Stern show.  He also agreed with Stern that his daughter Ivanka is a "hot piece of ass".

The man has serious issues.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> I've read most of this... haven't found anything
> 
> batsh*** yet
> 
> ...


Looks like you need to be shipped off to one of Ginny Thomas's Gitmo barges!

So I guess you are one of the Q-tards who bleevs Sandy Hook was staged, too, huh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess you did not read my post or the link I provided.  Trump barged into the dressing room of an underaged beauty contestant to catch her naked.
> 
> He bragged about that tactic on the Howard Stern show.  He also agreed with Stern that his daughter Ivanka is a "hot piece of ass".
> 
> The man has serious issues.


Did he sniff her hair like president of the sniffer club Biden does?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Qanon has made it to the US Supreme Court.
> 
> Pretty fuckin' amazing.


Ain't it, though.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Looks like you need to be shipped off to one of Ginny Thomas's Gitmo barges!
> 
> So I guess you are one of the Q-tards who bleevs Sandy Hook was staged, too, huh?


More racist views?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

Ginny needs to be arrested and Clarence needs to go;


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> More racist views?


Attempting to overthrow a legal election is not racism you retard.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> How many firearms?


Does the number matter.  How many guns did it take to assassinate sitting presidents?


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Ain't it, though.


These last six years have been incredibly educational when it comes to the condition of our society.

What a profound disappointment.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> None of my business. The Man has a lot of stamina


But no restraint.  That is not a quality you want in a President, as Trump amply demonstrated.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Ginny needs to be arrested and Clarence needs to go;


Sotomayor needs to go justice doesn't legislate from the bench but she thinks they do


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> A vendor that sells to democrats and trump supporters he's a open minded person.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> January 6th?  You mean the peaceful protest ANTIFA infiltrated and then tried to stir up crap like they do at just about every rally the last 5 years?  BLM too.


Ladies and gentleman, I give you the Trump cult.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Are you suggesting that ANTIFA convinced the Trump supporters to bring firearms to the Capitol?  Arm themselves with bear spray and cattle prods, and post live streams of themselves in action.


Ashli Babbit was shot by a BLM cop in the Capitol gift shop while trying to buy a copy of the Constitution, dontcha know.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> But no restraint.  That is not a quality you want in a President, as Trump amply demonstrated.


Trump also was a lousy judge of character.  He thought Putin was more honest than his own intelligence agencies.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> But no restraint.  That is not a quality you want in a President, as Trump amply demonstrated.


Was carter this bad?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Was carter this bad?


Carter was bad.  Horrible.

A nice guy, but a horrible president.

Not as bad as Trump, but still pretty bad.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Carter was bad.  Horrible.
> 
> A nice guy, but a horrible president.
> 
> Not as bad as Trump, but still pretty bad.


Trump was great.. but was carter this bad? As in Biden?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Trump also was a lousy judge of character.  He thought Putin was more honest than his own intelligence agencies.


Considering how many of the people he hired ended up jailed or forced to resign or were corrupt, he most certainly is a bad judge of character. The worst.

So are his voters.

Birds of a feather, you know?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakhota said:


>


I think it would have been hilarious if Biden had nominated her to the Supreme Court.

"Hi, Clarence.  Would you fetch me a Coke, please?"


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


>


A democrat from the past looking for the Nazi path.
By the way no where can you find anything in this meme that is connected to Trump


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Trump was great.. but was carter this bad? As in Biden?


Trump was worse than Carter.

If you think Trump was great, then I guess you would have loved Carter.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Carter was worse than Trump.
> 
> If you think Trump was great, then I guess you would have loved Carter.


 Where was trump bad?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> A democrat from the past looking for the Nazi path.
> By the way no where can you find anything in this meme that is connected to TrumpView attachment 621151


How do you know that Myanmar  biker is a Democrat?

You really, really, really, really need to stop lying, bripat!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> How do you know that guy in Myanmar is a Democrat?
> 
> You really, really, really, really need to stop lying, bripat!


How do you know the person that lives in the house is a Trump supporter?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Amen!  Biden is probably the reason that Clarence Thomas was confirmed to SCOTUS - because there were other women waiting to testify against him - but Thomas scared the shit out of Biden and Kennedy with his "high-tech lynching" comment that they never called the other women to testify against Thomas.  Biden folded.


We know how democrats use women


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Where was trump bad?


See post 264.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Considering how many of the people he hired ended up jailed or forced to resign or were corrupt, he most certainly is a bad judge of character. The worst.
> 
> So are his voters.
> 
> Birds of a feather, you know?


Trumps problem is that the folks he hired for his campaign and for his administration, were constantly secretly talking to the russians. 

It was just a coincidence that there were so many links between Trump associates and Vladimir Putin, who admitted he wanted Trump to win in 2016, and who the FBI concluded ordered Russian interference in the 2016 election.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I think it would have been hilarious if Biden had nominated her to the Supreme Court.
> 
> "Hi, Clarence.  Would you fetch me a Coke, please?"



Amen!  Biden is probably the reason that Clarence Thomas was confirmed to SCOTUS - because there were other women waiting to testify against him - but Thomas scared the shit out of Biden and Kennedy with his "high-tech lynching" comment that they never called the other women to testify against Thomas.  Biden folded.


----------



## sartre play (Mar 25, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> It was a simple damn question. You either know what a male and female are or you don't. Trannies are not females when they start out males and no amount a big pharma crap or surgical procedures will change that You call that divisive I call bullshit. Trying to make fringe issues main stream brings out these questions like what is a woman. Next you'll have pedos claiming a woman should be when a female starts menstruating. If this is where y'all want to take a stand while claiming that people are racist for not wanting this judge pick you really just show your damn hypocrisy when you all are willing to go after a judge's wife for having her own beliefs.


No, in no way did I say anyone was raciest. Have zero interest in homosexual sex. Can not even understand why any one else would be so fascinated with it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Is it? You've provided no proof there champion loser.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Don't worry about what Trump thinks, watch what Trump does. He orchestrated January 6th, and participated in the big lie.


When are you going to stop lying?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


>


Your pathetic whataboutism will not help you, pussy grabber.


----------



## eddiew37 (Mar 25, 2022)

judges are supposed to
only republican traitors will want to sweep this ah under the rug
----------


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Population control allows for propagation fool.


Was that twaddle supposed to mean something?


----------



## whitehall (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> The texts are a little over one year old, dude.  Do you have dementia?
> 
> Meadows did not release his many thousands of texts until four months ago.
> 
> The tards and Trump are still whining about the election loss "two or three years" later. So what's your point?


Biden has been in office for "a little over a year" so these texts have to be two years old. Did y'all lefties lose track of time like the president does on a good day?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> A vendor that sells to democrats and trump supporters he's a open minded person.


Wrong!

He's a sex offender and Trump supporter.  Of course a sex offender would support one for President.









						Trump supporter selling Nazi flags booted from county fair
					

After outcry on Facebook, Pennsylvania vendor with swastika banner and offensive bumper stickers closed down




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




_A Pennsylvania fair vendor, who turned out to be a registered sex offender, was booted from the event after visitors complained that he was selling Nazi flags.

Visitors to the Bloomsburg Fair, which started Saturday, posted photos of the vendor’s flags on the fair’s Facebook page. The photos showed a red-and-white flag with a black swastika draped from one side of a booth and a flag endorsing Donald Trump and declaring “Make America Great Again” on the other side.

The fair’s president, Paul Reichart, said he became aware of the issue Monday morning. Officials removed the Nazi flags for sale and initially let the vendor, Lawrence Betsinger, continue to operate.


Patrons later posted photos of the booth showing that the Nazi flag had been replaced with a Confederate flag._


So...yeah.  Why do Trump supporters fly the flags of armies that got their asses kicked by America?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 25, 2022)

odanny said:


> Her husband is the worst Supreme Court justice in a century.


Racist.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Biden has been in office for "a little over a year" so these texts have to be two years old. Did y'all lefties lose track of time like the president does on a good day?


You moron. 

You might be the dumbest person on this board.


Somebody buy this idiot a calendar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your pathetic whataboutism will not help you, pussy grabber.


You've shown just how pathetic vanyone could be for 5 years


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your pathetic whataboutism will not help you, pussy grabber.


"Whataboutism" is a prog euphemism meaning you are proud to be a hypocrite.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Racist.


Yep


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 25, 2022)

Oh no. A Supreme Court justices wife has opinions. Whatever shall we do.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> "Whataboutism" is a prog euphemism meaning you are proud to be a hypocrite.


Says the pussy grabber posting sniffing pictures.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Wrong!
> 
> He's a sex offender and Trump supporter.  Of course a sex offender would support one for President.
> 
> ...


No dumbass Google has a search engine that links to where the picture is from and what it's about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Oh no. A Supreme Court justices wife has opinions. Whatever shall we do.


Haha, look at how you guys have to hide behind your idiot non sequiturs. Embarrassng.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Says the pussy grabber posting sniffing pictures.


Thing is the pussy that was being grabbed was attached to a grown woman and not a child like Jo likes them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, look at how you guys have to hide behind your idiot non sequiturs. Embarrassng.


You hate Black Women who have a mind of their own and don't goose step on the democrat plantation


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess you did not read my post or the link I provided.  Trump barged into the dressing room of an underaged beauty contestant to catch her naked.
> 
> He bragged about that tactic on the Howard Stern show.  He also agreed with Stern that his daughter Ivanka is a "hot piece of ass".
> 
> The man has serious issues.


I think you have to be 18 to be in the miss Universe contest.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I think you have to be 18 to be in the miss Universe contest.


And 12 to be of sniffing age for jo


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I think you have to be 18 to be in the miss Universe contest.


It was Miss Teen USA , pussy grabber.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Trumps problem is that the folks he hired for his campaign and for his administration, were constantly secretly talking to the russians.
> 
> It was just a coincidence that there were so many links between Trump associates and Vladimir Putin, who admitted he wanted Trump to win in 2016, and who the FBI concluded ordered Russian interference in the 2016 election.


It's no coincidence that soon after Russian agent Paul Manafort started working for Trump (for free, no less!) that Trump began talking about disbanding NATO.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Oh no. A Supreme Court justices wife has opinions. Whatever shall we do.


What about let people know she's getting over half a million dollars from  a special interest group, involved in cases before the court..  Clarence Thomas hid  that financial relationship for 8 years.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> It's no coincidence that soon after Russian agent Paul Manafort started working for Trump (for free, no less!) that Trump began talking about disbanding NATO.


And, don't forget, successfully demanded that the RNC remove all support for Ukraine from its 2016 platform.

That one always flies under the radar.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It was Miss Teen USA , pussy grabber.


PolitiFact - No, President Trump didn’t say this about the Miss Teen USA pageant


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Whatever, you fucking child molester.


wow wow wow

Q is as strong and ugly as ever.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> PolitiFact - No, President Trump didn’t say this about the Miss Teen USA pageant


He was accused of it by 5 people in the Miss Teen pageant.

But your masters didn't tell you that, so you didn't know it, pussy grabber.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I think you have to be 18 to be in the miss Universe contest.


In 2002, owner Donald Trump brokered a new deal with NBC, giving them half-ownership of the Miss USA, Miss Universe and Miss Teen USA

Miss Teen USA contestants must be at least 14 and under 19 years of age before January 1st in the year they hope to compete in the Miss Teen USA pageant.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It was Miss Teen USA , pussy grabber.


Something happened in 96 if true why wait a ntil 2016 to talk about it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He was accused of it by 5 people in the Miss Teen pageant.
> 
> But your masters didn't tell you that, so you didn't know it, pussy grabber.


Accused of a 96 thing in 2016 sounds like a democrat made up shit


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> What about let people know she's getting over half a million dollars from  a special interest group, involved in cases before the court..  Clarence Thomas hid  that financial relationship for 8 years.


Nazi Piglosi has gotten about $50 million because she's the speaker of the house.  I don't see you bleating about that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> It's no coincidence that soon after Russian agent Paul Manafort started working for Trump (for free, no less!) that Trump began talking about disbanding NATO.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣😃🙂😃😊😃🤣🤣🤣😃😃😃


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Nazi Piglosi has gotten about $50 million because she's the speaker of the house.  I don't see you bleating about that.


Oh look, more embarrassing cult fantasies.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He was accused of it by 5 people in the Miss Teen pageant.
> 
> But your masters didn't tell you that, so you didn't know it, pussy grabber.


Accused of what?  Your fact check site he didn't say what you claimed.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, look at how you guys have to hide behind your idiot non sequiturs. Embarrassng.


Hiding? What I said is true. What’s your problem with it?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, more embarrassing cult fantasies.


Yeah, the actual number is over $110 million

Nancy Pelosi- Net Worth - Personal Finances


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


>









"I moved on her like a bitch. But I couldn’t get there. And she was married!"

"Yeah, that’s her. With the gold. I better use some Tic Tacs just in case I start kissing her. You know, I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss.* I don’t even wait.* And when you’re a star, they let you do it. *You can do anything. Grab ’em by the pussy.* You can do anything."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Accused of what?  Your fact check site he didn't say what you claimed.


Like I said... if your masters didn't spoonfeed it to you, you don't know it happened...


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> "I moved on her like a bitch. But I couldn’t get there. And she was married!"
> 
> "Yeah, that’s her. With the gold. I better use some Tic Tacs just in case I start kissing her. You know, I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait. And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab ’em by the pussy. You can do anything."


Spare us.  Prog idiots have been peddling that lie for 6 years now.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Like I said... if your masters didn't spoonfeed it to you, you don't know it happened...


No one says it happened, moron.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> It's no coincidence that soon after Russian agent Paul Manafort started working for Trump (for free, no less!) that Trump began talking about disbanding NATO.


Maybe belonging to NATO is not in our best interest.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Yeah, the actual number is over $110 million
> 
> Nancy Pelosi- Net Worth - Personal Finances



Half of her wealth is from her husband.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Spare us.  Prog idiots have been peddling that lie for 6 years now.


He's on recorded audio. You'll have to do better than that. Remember, you're a born loser.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And, don't forget, successfully demanded that the RNC remove all support for Ukraine from its 2016 platform.
> 
> That one always flies under the radar.


And apparently the start of Putin's 5-year plan to invade Ukraine.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Thing is the pussy that was being grabbed was attached to a grown woman and not a child like Jo likes them.


When did Biden grab anyone's pussy, much less a kid's?

Child molestation is Matt Gaetz's bailiwick.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I think you have to be 18 to be in the miss Universe contest.


It was a teen beauty contest.

Jesus, man, read the links I sent you!


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Maybe belonging to NATO is not in our best interest.


Right, Manafort/collusion; There was Trump-Russia collusion — and Trump pardoned the colluder  The very first person I'm going to listen to about not belonging to NATO.     What an idiot.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Half of her wealth is from her husband.


Her husband got his wealth from insider trading stocks that have business before Congress.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Whatever, you fucking child molester.


You are congenitally unable to be truthful.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> When did Biden grab anyone's pussy, much less a kid's?
> 
> Child molestation is Matt Gaetz's bailiwick.


He sure puts his hands all over them, doesn't he?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> You are congenitally unable to be truthful.


Ironic!


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> PolitiFact - No, President Trump didn’t say this about the Miss Teen USA pageant


From your own link: 

_While there is no evidence that Trump boasted about viewing minors unclothed as this Facebook post claims, five Miss Teen USA 1997 contestants did allege in 2016 that Trump walked into the dressing room as contestants — some as young as 15 years old — were changing._

Not only do you fail to read my links, you fail to read your own!  BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!

"It was longer than a tweet, though!"


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Nazi Piglosi has gotten about $50 million because she's the speaker of the house.  I don't see you bleating about that.


Pelosi didn't hide her finances.
Ginni Thomas hid over half a million dollars she was paid by a group that participated in cases before the Supreme Court.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> When are you going to stop lying?


The documented evidence is there. 


Missouri_Mike said:


> Oh no. A Supreme Court justices wife has opinions. Whatever shall we do.


Lock her ass up for trying to overturn a legal election.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> When did Biden grab anyone's pussy, much less a kid's?
> 
> Child molestation is Matt Gaetz's bailiwick.


Where did I say he did


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Pelosi didn't hide her finances.
> Ginni Thomas hid over half a million dollars she was paid by a group that participated in cases before the Supreme Court.


Not reporting it and hiding it are two separate things.  The facet is that Pilosi does something daily that is illegal for us common folk to dol.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> You are congenitally unable to be truthful.


He's a fucking retard.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Not reporting it and hiding it are two separate things.  The facet is that Pilosi does something daily that is illegal for us common folk to dol.


What a fucking worthless piece of shit liar.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Something happened in 96 if true why wait a ntil 2016 to talk about it?


You really ought to talk to some sex abuse victims.  Especially child sex abuse victims.

Some hide their shame for decades. 

A powerful man like Trump barges in on you, and you're just a kid hoping to win a beauty contest.  That's intimidating.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> The documented evidence is there.


NOT.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Spare us.  Prog idiots have been peddling that lie for 6 years now.


Did Donald admit to having adulterous sex with Storm Daniels (a porn star) yet?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> You really ought to talk to some sex abuse victims.  Especially child sex abuse victims.
> 
> Some hide their shame for decades.
> 
> A powerful man like Trump barges in on you, and you're just a kid hoping to win a beauty contest.  That's intimidating.


Yet, you voted for the pedophile.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Spare us.  Prog idiots have been peddling that lie for 6 years now.


"I've said that if Ivanka weren't my _daughter_, perhaps I'd be _dating_ her." - Donald J. Trump

If he had a D after his name, you and I and everyone on the planet knows you would absolutely lose your shit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Did Donald admit to having adulterous sex with Storm Daniels (a porn star) yet?


I'm really not interested in dealing with all the sleaze prog scum have dredged up over the last 6 years.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Maybe belonging to NATO is not in our best interest.


You should change your username to Leninpartiv.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You hate Black Women who have a mind of their own and don't goose step on the democrat plantation


The fact that you call it a plantation tells us you are card carrying racist. I'll bet you love the McMichaels.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Maybe belonging to NATO is not in our best interest.


Actually, not being in NATO is in Valdimir Putin's best interest.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Her husband got his wealth from insider trading stocks that have business before Congress.


Link?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I'm really not interested in dealing with all the sleaze prog scum have dredged up over the last 6 years.


You aren't interested in the truth period. Which is why all your posts come out retarded.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> The documented evidence is there.
> 
> Lock her ass up for trying to overturn a legal election.


So you should have been imprisoned since 2016.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> He sure puts his hands all over them, doesn't he?


Yeah, Gaetz actually bragged about his conquests on the House floor.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> The documented evidence is there.
> 
> Lock her ass up for trying to overturn a legal election.


WOW democrats stole the election and you're whining that we fought legally to stop it


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> NOT.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> "I've said that if Ivanka weren't my _daughter_, perhaps I'd be _dating_ her." - Donald J. Trump
> 
> If he had a D after his name, you and I and everyone on the planet knows you would absolutely lose your shit.


Nope.   Did you lose your shit over this?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Accused of a 96 thing in 2016 sounds like a democrat made up shit


You're always looking the other way when something doesn't suit you. How the hell would you know?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Did Donald admit to having adulterous sex with Storm Daniels (a porn star) yet?


Prove he did.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Yet, you voted for the pedophile.


Wrong again! 

I voted for Jo Jorgensen in 2020.  Ted Cruz in 2016.

You really can't stop yourself from lying. No wonder you love Trump!

Birds of a feather.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> You aren't interested in the truth period. Which is why all your posts come out retarded.


No truth there.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Not reporting it and hiding it are two separate things.


Clarence Thomas was required by LAW, to report the source of his wifes income.
Thomas failed to report over half a million from a special interest group that participated in cases before the USSC, for over eight years.

Failing to report that much income for that long would put most people in jail.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Legally cast votes, that have been illegally handled are still legal votes.
> No different than money printed by the federal government being stolen, doesn't change it's status as legal currency.
> 
> You can punish the thieves, but the money, illegally handled, is still legal tender.


So you are saying cheating is legal? That is all.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WOW democrats stole the election and you're whining that we fought legally to stop it


Oh, that's right.  You tards think the insurrection was "legitimate political discourse".

I keep forgetting how deep the tard goes in the herd.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> You're always looking the other way when something doesn't suit you. How the hell would you know?


Again if it were true why did they report it in 2016?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Clarence Thomas is a zombie wind up doll for Ginny Thomas to say nothing and vote the way she says. It's pathetic.


You do not know that and have no chance in Hell of proving. You are just full of shit. Why do you even bother?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Nope.   Did you lose your shit over this?


Damn, nudity on the forum. Did this guy say he was grabbing her by the pussy? Is he running for office?


----------



## whitehall (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You moron.
> 
> You might be the dumbest person on this board.
> 
> ...


How do you get through school without the ability to argue a point? Did you call the teacher a moron when you were stuck for an answer in the 8th grade.?


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Again if it were true why did they report it in 2016?


The date is irrelevant. The footage is. And if no one comes forward to prove the footage is not authentic, we are back to what I just told you.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Nope.   Did you lose your shit over this?


Why would I be bothered by someone having consensual sex with an adult not related to them?

Why did YOU?


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I'm really not interested in dealing with all the sleaze prog scum have dredged up over the last 6 years.


This wasn't about Trump having adulterous sex with a porn star.
It's about Trump telling lie after lie after lie, about it.
Trump lied about having sex with a porn star, promising to get her on the apprentice.
Trump lied about a NDA over his having sex, and not getting her on the apprentice
Trump lied about paying her to keep it secret
Trump lied about who paid to keep her quiet.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Damn, nudity on the forum. Did this guy say he was grabbing her by the pussy? Is he running for office?


No, he is not running but as you can see he is a worthless POS. No argument there.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You do not know that and have no chance in Hell of proving. You are just full of shit. Why do you even bother?


The text messages to Mark Meadows tells us differently.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> This wasn't about Trump having adulterous sex with a porn star.
> It's about Trump telling lie after lie after lie, about it.
> Trump lied about having sex with a porn star, promising to get her on the apprentice.
> Trump lied about a NDA over his having sex, and not getting her on the apprentice
> ...


The court did not think so.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you are saying cheating is legal? That is all.


Where's the cheating?  I've already shown you ballot harvesting was not illegal in Wisconsin.

Where is this willful blindness coming from?

"I want to bleev it, so it must be true!"


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 25, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Yeah, right, any more willful ignorance you need to proclaim?
> 
> The Republican Party, Racial Hypocrisy, and the 1619 Project​https://www.newyorker.com › News › History
> 
> ...


As soon as you put the debunked 1619 Project in there , your post became more of the usual garbage you spout daily.  Want to show your ignorance some more.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No, he is not running but as you can see he is a worthless POS. No argument there.


I fail to see what that has to do with Trump? The other one wasn't running for office. But Trump proved he is worse because he is.


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you are saying cheating is legal? That is all.


Clearly you have never played baseball.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> The text messages to Mark Meadows tells us differently.


They tell you nothing. She did nothing illegal. Thinking there was fraud is not illegal.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Wrong again!
> 
> I voted for Jo Jorgensen in 2020.  Ted Cruz in 2016.
> 
> ...


You might as well have voted for Biden as voted for that fake libertarian.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Again if it were true why did they report it in 2016?


Go to a women's crisis center and ask them why a woman would wait years before reporting sexual misconduct.

I am not kidding.  Do it.  You clearly are completely clueless and need an education.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They tell you nothing. She did nothing illegal. Thinking there was fraud is not illegal.


Apparently you lose all your rights when your husband becomes a Supreme Court justice.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Clearly you have never played baseball.


Then you think the election is a game? Figures.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 bripat9643 

Why did Bill Cosby's victims wait years, even decades, to report their being raped?

Why did Harvey Weinstein's victims wait years and decades to report his misconduct?

Why did Bill Clinton's victims wait years to report his misconduct?

Are you tards really this clueless?  Seriously?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Go to a women's crisis center and ask them why a woman would wait years before reporting sexual misconduct.
> 
> I am not kidding.  Do it.  You clearly are completely clueless and need an education.


Tara Reade ring a bell?


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> How is it possible you are this ignorant?
> 
> Oh, yeah.  Bigots are, by definition, ignorant.


This ^^^ is the definition of lack of self awareness. Also of an ironic post.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Despite _Loving v. Virginia_, the bigots have still not learned.  Now their hatred has been focused on gays, and they ended up with exactly the same result.
> 
> Insanity: Doing the same thing over and over, expecting a different result.
> 
> ...


 _Loving v. Virginia_ doesn't apply to gay marriage, dipstick.  You claim you are a conservative, but for the entire day everything you have posted takes the prog side of things.

Everything.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sotomayor needs to go justice doesn't legislate from the bench but she thinks they do


Soto isn't a door mat.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> He's a total fucking racist.


No, asswipes like you and g0000 are racists. And cowards. And morons. The list goes on....


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Prove he did.


This is why people call you stupid.

Michael Cohen showed the cancelled checks from Donald Trump.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Apparently you lose all your rights when your husband becomes a Supreme Court justice.


When you are active politically and behave like a batshit Q-tard, you make yourself a legitimate target.

Gosh, you mean to say it was unfair to call Michelle Obama a transsexual and make fun of her weight?  Who knew?

Not only are you a liar, you can't stop being a hypocrite, either.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> All these folks do is hate.


----------



## BWK (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Where was trump bad?


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Well, all the male members of the organization formerly known as the Republican Party willingly castrated themselves and gave their organs to Trump to eat, so I can see why they feel it necessary to ask what a woman is.


And yet you uneducated castrated assholes don’t know what a woman is. Retard.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> This is why people call you stupid.
> 
> Michael Cohen showed the cancelled checks from Donald Trump.


How do cancelled checks prove he had sex with her?

This is why people call you stupid.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Soto isn't a door mat.


Isn't she qualified? Give her the job!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> The date is irrelevant. The footage is. And if no one comes forward to prove the footage is not authentic, we are back to what I just told you.


It's relevant because if it happened in 96 they would have said something then.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> You might as well have voted for Biden as voted for that fake libertarian.


Horrible illogic.

A leftist would say I might as well have voted for Trump and they would be equally wrong.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> When you disallow a man to marry a woman he loves because he's the wrong color, you ARE forcing your personal bias onto others.
> 
> When you disallow a man to marry another man he loves because he's the wrong gender, you ARE forcing your personal bias onto others.



I have a personal bias against the government doing things that are nonsensical.  Gay marriage is an oxymoron.

How is it possible you are this ignorant?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> bigrebnc1775 bripat9643
> 
> Why did Bill Cosby's victims wait years, even decades, to report their being raped?
> 
> ...


They didn't wait dumbass


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you are saying cheating is legal? That is all.


Election cheating is clearly illegal.  What you fail to grasp is that the punishment for such illegal acts is against the person committing the illegal acts, not against the innocent voter whose vote was illegally handled.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Tara Reade ring a bell?


Yep.

I shall now employ the Trumptard tactic.  "Nuh-uh!"

There are many reasons I did not vote for Trump or Biden.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Soto isn't a door mat.


So why do you think she is?


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Balanced budgets and paying off the debt. Free trade. Banning tax expenditures and lowering tax rates for everyone.  Eliminating the income tax and replacing it with a consumption tax like the Fair Tax.  Pro-life.  Equal protection of the laws for everyone.
> 
> And you already know all this.  Stop being obtuse, dipshit.
> 
> ...


Trump did not fawn over Putin Idiot . Bottom line, Putin invaded nowhere under Trump. Period. End of argument retard. Why haven’t you left for Ukraine to fight yet?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> _Loving v. Virginia_ doesn't apply to gay marriage, dipstick.  You claim you are a conservative, but for the entire day everything you have posted takes the prog side of things.
> 
> Everything.


The argument against gay marriage is identical to the argument against interracial marriage.

"Because Bible!"

So the argument for gay marriage is identical to the argument for interracial marriage.

"Horseshit!"

You are demonstrating my point.  You bigots never learn.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Election cheating is clearly illegal.  What you fail to grasp is that the punishment for such illegal acts is against the person committing the illegal acts, not against the innocent voter whose vote was illegally handled.


Again, election changing numbers. Those people knew what they were doing was illegal and were voting for Biden. They got cash for every bogus vote. A whistle blower has proven that.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> This is why people call you stupid.
> 
> Michael Cohen showed the cancelled checks from Donald Trump.


He also provided a recording between him and Trump discussing the payment to Stephanie Clifford (Stormy Daniels).

Trump wanted to give her cash.  Cohen explained it had to be a check.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Yep.
> 
> I shall now employ the Trumptard tactic.  "Nuh-uh!"
> 
> There are many reasons I did not vote for Trump or Biden.


She was silenced by the media not encouraged. You are just a lying hypocrite, carry on.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> The argument against gay marriage is identical to the argument against interracial marriage.
> 
> "Because Bible!"
> 
> ...


Wrong.  Marriage has a purpose.  Making life easier for two fuck buddies ain't it.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I have a personal bias against the government doing things that are nonsensical.  Gay marriage is an oxymoron.
> 
> How is it possible you are this ignorant?


You LOVE big government.  You demonstrate it all the time!

You want government cash and prizes just for marrying and breeding.  That's about as non-conservative as it gets!

If there were no government cash and prizes for being married, gay marriage would not even be an issue. 

But you want all those cash and prizes for yourself.  You want special treatment.  People like YOU have made gay marriage an issue.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Willful blindness in the extreme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now to bitch slap your retarded ass again. Going to tweets from 2013. Desperate and nothing to do with Trump’s tenure as President. Fail. Americans have killed a lot of people. Hiroshima and Nagasaki ring bells? Fail #2. You assholes never  proved Putin did anything in 2016. Your own people stated not one vote wasn’t changed, not one election affected. Fail #3 and you’re out. Hit the showers loser. Your gay fantasies don’t mean Trump or any other real man shares your pathetic delusions.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> He also provided a recording between him and Trump discussing the payment to Stephanie Clifford (Stormy Daniels).
> 
> Trump wanted to give her cash.  Cohen explained it had to be a check.


She was blackmailing him, dumbass.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


>


I propose we settle this one-on-one 

Lets hold a live event in public where BWK reads the Ginni Thomas texts 

And I read selections from the Hunter Biden laptop

Proceeds go to charity

What do you say, BWk?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> He also provided a recording between him and Trump discussing the payment to Stephanie Clifford (Stormy Daniels).
> 
> Trump wanted to give her cash.  Cohen explained it had to be a check.


Do you have anything to say about the insanity of Ginny Thomas's texts? Post #199

You said that. Practice what you preach.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> They didn't wait dumbass


You're joking, right?  You have got to be joking.

What cave are you living in, and how deeply?


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> You LOVE big government.  You demonstrate it all the time!
> 
> You want government cash and prizes just for marrying and breeding.  That's about as non-conservative as it gets!
> 
> ...


You are one stupid ignorant fuck. Real people don’t marry for cash and prizes. Love and having children are the reason you  moron. Your pathetic whining marks you as just that. Pathetic. And jealous of actual married couples who reject your rantings.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The court did not think so.


Wrong case.

You're referencing this one.

_But they haven't all been wins for Daniels. She also sued Trump for defamation after the president's comments on Twitter that a man she said threatened her to stay quiet about their alleged affair in 2011 was “nonexistent." Trump also posted side-by-side photos of the composite sketch of the man making the threats and Daniels' husband.

The defamation lawsuit was thrown out and Daniels is appealing the decision and an order to pay Trump almost $300,000 in attorney fees._


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The court did not think so.


The court agreed that Trump had sex with Daniels, and Trump lost.

_LOS ANGELES — A California court ordered President Donald Trump this week to pay $44,100 in attorney fees to porn actress Stormy Daniels to pay for her legal battle over her effort to cancel a hush-money deal brokered to keep her quiet about their sexual relationship a decade ago.

The order in Superior Count in Los Angeles determined Daniels won her lawsuit against Trump over the agreement that was signed 11 days before the 2016 presidential election. As a part of that deal, the losing party would pay the lawyers fees._


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> They didn't wait dumbass











						Bill Cosby’s release is exactly why rape survivors don’t come forward | Moira Donegan
					

The conviction of a high-profile rapist sends a message women rarely hear: rape is wrong. Cosby’s release snatches that away




					www.theguardian.com
				




Of the 60 Cosby victims, 59 waited so long to report the crime that the statute of limitations had expired.  Prosecutors were only able to prosecute one rape.

Dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> You LOVE big government.  You demonstrate it all the time!
> 
> You want government cash and prizes just for marrying and breeding.  That's about as non-conservative as it gets!
> 
> ...


I would be happy to get rid of marriage benefits.  That's not a justification for extending them to more people

You failed the logic test.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Wrong case.
> 
> You're referencing this one.
> 
> ...


That's good but I could give a shit about you trying to virtue signal about Trump's behavior before he was elected.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> He also provided a recording between him and Trump discussing the payment to Stephanie Clifford (Stormy Daniels).
> 
> Trump wanted to give her cash.  Cohen explained it had to be a check.


Another fail. Stormy has to pay Trump $300,000. Keep digging.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Bill Cosby’s release is exactly why rape survivors don’t come forward | Moira Donegan
> 
> 
> The conviction of a high-profile rapist sends a message women rarely hear: rape is wrong. Cosby’s release snatches that away
> ...


Tara Reade=one victim.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> The court agreed that Trump had sex with Daniels, and Trump lost.
> 
> _LOS ANGELES — A California court ordered President Donald Trump this week to pay $44,100 in attorney fees to porn actress Stormy Daniels to pay for her legal battle over her effort to cancel a hush-money deal brokered to keep her quiet about their sexual relationship a decade ago.
> 
> The order in Superior Count in Los Angeles determined Daniels won her lawsuit against Trump over the agreement that was signed 11 days before the 2016 presidential election. As a part of that deal, the losing party would pay the lawyers fees._


No, the court did not agree with that.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Mar 25, 2022)

The unrelenting stupidity of Trump Republicans never ceases to amaze.

The _Post_ explains, "Virginia Thomas, a conservative activist married to Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, repeatedly pressed White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows to pursue unrelenting efforts to overturn the 2020 presidential election in a series of urgent text exchanges in the critical weeks after the vote, according to copies of the messages obtained by The Washington Post and CBS News.

"The messages — 29 in all — reveal an extraordinary pipeline between Virginia Thomas, who goes by Ginni, and President Donald Trump’s top aide during a period when Trump and his allies were vowing to go to the Supreme Court in an effort to negate the election results.

"On Nov. 10, after news organizations had projected Joe Biden the winner based on state vote totals, Thomas wrote to Meadows: “Help This Great President stand firm, Mark!!!...You are the leader, with him, who is standing for America’s constitutional governance at the precipice. *The majority knows Biden and the Left is attempting the greatest Heist of our History*.”

This amount of absurdity from the wife of a Supreme Court Justice takes your breath away.

When Meadows replied to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil.” Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”

The _Post_ added, "The messages, which do not directly reference Justice Thomas or the Supreme Court, show for the first time how Ginni Thomas used her access to Trump’s inner circle to promote and seek to guide the president’s strategy to overturn the election results — and how receptive and grateful Meadows said he was to receive her advice."

*Ever since the advent of Donald J. Trump in 2016 the Republican Party is the party of fools, and they are being led by fools.*

It is difficult to accept that, for a short period of time, these people were in charge of our federal government. Shame on us.

Will we allow that to happen again?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> They didn't wait dumbass











						Harvey Weinstein scandal: A complete list of the 87 accusers
					

A lengthy list of all the women who have come forward with sexual harassment and assault allegations against Harvey Weinstein. The disgraced movie mogul is expected to surrender to authorities in New York on Friday, multiple reports say.



					www.usatoday.com
				




A sample:

2. *Lysette Anthony*, an English model and actress of _Husbands and Wives_, told ‘The Sunday Times’ on Oct. 15 that Weinstein *raped her in her home in the late 1980s.*


Dumbass.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> How do cancelled checks prove he had sex with her?
> 
> This is why people call you stupid.


_LOS ANGELES — A California court ordered President Donald Trump this week to pay $44,100 in attorney fees to porn actress Stormy Daniels to pay for her legal battle over her effort to cancel a hush-money deal brokered to keep her quiet about their sexual relationship a decade ago.

The order in Superior Count in Los Angeles determined Daniels won her lawsuit against Trump over the agreement that was signed 11 days before the 2016 presidential election. As a part of that deal, the losing party would pay the lawyers fees._
[/QUOTE]


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do you have anything to say about the insanity of Ginny Thomas's texts? Post #199
> 
> You said that. Practice what you preach.


I've said plenty about her.  I've also responded to the tards derailing the topic.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Yep.
> 
> I shall now employ the Trumptard tactic.  "Nuh-uh!"
> 
> There are many reasons I did not vote for Trump or Biden.


Name three.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> The court agreed that Trump had sex with Daniels, and Trump lost.
> 
> _LOS ANGELES — A California court ordered President Donald Trump this week to pay $44,100 in attorney fees to porn actress Stormy Daniels to pay for her legal battle over her effort to cancel a hush-money deal brokered to keep her quiet about their sexual relationship a decade ago.
> 
> The order in Superior Count in Los Angeles determined Daniels won her lawsuit against Trump over the agreement that was signed 11 days before the 2016 presidential election. As a part of that deal, the losing party would pay the lawyers fees._


Again, so what?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Amen!  Biden is probably the reason that Clarence Thomas was confirmed to SCOTUS - because there were other women waiting to testify against him - but Thomas scared the shit out of Biden and Kennedy with his "high-tech lynching" comment that they never called the other women to testify against Thomas.  Biden folded.



I watched the Clarence Thomas SCOTUS hearings live.  I saw what happened in real time.  Biden folded.  I consider Thomas one of Biden's biggest mistakes!


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Trump did not fawn over Putin Idiot


Willful blindness in the extreme!








*O'REILLY: Putin's a killer.

TRUMP: There are a lot of killers. We have a lot of killers. Well, you think our country is so innocent?










						Trump calls Putin 'genius' and 'savvy' for Ukraine invasion
					

The former president's praise for Putin comes at a perilous geopolitical moment in Europe.




					www.politico.com
				



*


Trump actually starts blushing like a schoolgirl when he talks about being in a relationship with his idol.





_Q: *Do you have a relationship with Vladimir Putin?* A conversational relationship, or anything that you feel you have sway or influence over his government?

TRUMP:* I do have a relationship*, and I can tell you that he's very interested in what we're doing here today._

The really sick part is that Trump had never actually met Putin at this point.  And this was not the last time he claimed to have met Putin and in a relationship with him.

He's like one of those pathetic stalkers who claims to know a celebrity.  He was lying in that interview.  He always lies.

"He's very interested in what we're doing here today."  My god, that's sad.










						Donald Trump 'honoured' by Vladimir Putin's compliments
					

US presidential hopeful Donald Trump says it is a "great honour" to receive a compliment from Russian President Vladimir Putin.



					www.bbc.com
				













						Donald Trump Praised Putin For Bashing The Term “American Exceptionalism” In 2013
					

“It’s very insulting and Putin really put it to him about that.”




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				





Trump calls Putin a tough guy and claims to have met Putin, which is another sad celebrity-stalker lie:


Trump once again falsely claims to have talked to Putin:



Trump lies again about having a relationship with Putin and says Putin sent him a gift:








						Trump Boasted In 2014 Of Receiving Gift From Putin And Meeting His Advisers
					

From Russia with love.




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				





And then there was Trump's infamous swallowing of Putin's election interference denials in Helsinki.


Trump lies yet AGAIN about having met Putin at his Miss Universe contest in 2013:






						Russ Choma
					






					www.motherjones.com
				





And AGAIN:


			https://spectator.org/59571_trump-card/
		


And AGAIN:








						Trump campaign launches exploratory, says he's 'met 50 world leaders'
					

Russia's president gave him a gift in 2014; their rapport 'would be great if I had the position I should have,' Trump said. His top political adviser says he plans to win in Iowa with 30,000 new caucus-goers.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





And AGAIN:


			https://www.foxnews.com/transcript/2015/06/18/exclusive-donald-trump-on-what-made-him-run-for-president-on-hannity/
		




Trump so obviously has hardcore man-love for Putin.

"He's so smart and he sends me presents!" 👨‍❤️‍👨


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I've said plenty about her.  I've also responded to the tards derailing the topic.


I said all that needs to be said about this. She did not break any laws and was exercising her rights as an American should. Opinions cannot be illegal, dumbass.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> I watched the Clarence Thomas SCOTUS hearings live.  I saw what happened in real time.  Biden folded.  I consider Thomas one of Biden's biggest mistakes!


I hope Clarence does not hear that. He is try to get better.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> You're joking, right?  You have got to be joking.
> 
> What cave are you living in, and how deeply?


Swing and miss Cosby is running for president against a democrat


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

To this very day, Traitor Trump cannot call out KGB Putin by name, unless he is praising Putin.

To this very day.

If a minor celebrity hurts his widdle feewings, Trump will tweet storm for days or even weeks.

If a fellow Republican hurts his feewings, he will insult their wife and claim their dad killed Kennedy.

But never Putin.  Never ever Putin.

If anyone attacks Putin in his presence, Traitor Trump immediately jumps to his defense.

*O'REILLY: Putin's a killer.

TRUMP: There are a lot of killers. We have a lot of killers. Well, you think our country is so innocent?*

It's all about Trump Tower Moscow.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Bill Cosby’s release is exactly why rape survivors don’t come forward | Moira Donegan
> 
> 
> The conviction of a high-profile rapist sends a message women rarely hear: rape is wrong. Cosby’s release snatches that away
> ...


Janice Dickinson


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Harvey Weinstein scandal: A complete list of the 87 accusers
> 
> 
> A lengthy list of all the women who have come forward with sexual harassment and assault allegations against Harvey Weinstein. The disgraced movie mogul is expected to surrender to authorities in New York on Friday, multiple reports say.
> ...


And your point is still irrelevant


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

BWK said:


> Batshit enough for me;


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> You are one stupid ignorant fuck. Real people don’t marry for cash and prizes. Love and having children are the reason you  moron. Your pathetic whining marks you as just that. Pathetic. And jealous of actual married couples who reject your rantings.


So why are we giving cash and prizes to people for getting married?

I asked this question earlier.  Are there people who need government cash before they marry and fuck?

You have a serious comprehension problem.  I am against government interference in our love lives.  Apparently, pseudocons want to grab all the government money they can get!

And because of that, they are all up in arms because gay people want the same thing!  The bigots want special treatment.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> She was blackmailing him, dumbass.


This is why you're a lying dumbass.  You claimed there was no proof Trump had sex with her remember.  So there was nothing to blackmail Trump over.



meaner gene said:


> Did Donald admit to having adulterous sex with Storm Daniels (a porn star) yet?





bripat9643 said:


> Prove he did.



You just proved it by saying she was blackmailing him.

Now go sit in the corner.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2022)

UPDATE: Clarence Thomas Released From Hospital​
His nickname is* "Slappy"*. You really don't want to know why!

*Slappy* may have a relapse after Liz Cheney gets finished with Ginni.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> So why are we giving cash and prizes to people for getting married?
> 
> I asked this question earlier.  Are there people who need government cash before they marry and fuck?
> 
> ...


Ummm because be need to reproduce.. and I’m talking about tax breaks .. not giving money


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That's good but I could give a shit about you trying to virtue signal about Trump's behavior before he was elected.


This isn't about virtue or vice, it's about someone who can't tell the truth about anything.

Having a congenital liar for a president means when a crisis like COVID strikes, he'll lie about it.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> So why are we giving cash and prizes to people for getting married?
> 
> I asked this question earlier.  Are there people who need government cash before they marry and fuck?
> 
> ...


Hungary is doing that. Enough children and you do not pay taxes. The catch is you must be married.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> I would be happy to get rid of marriage benefits.  That's not a justification for extending them to more people
> 
> You failed the logic test.


The justification is "equal protection of the laws", dumbass.  Logic that.

If our government decides to give everyone a lollipop, we can't exclude gays from getting lollipops just because you bigots don't like them.

But as I keep saying, if we didn't give free lollipops to married people, gay marriage would not even be an issue.

But you want special treatment.  You want to exclude gays from the same legal protections you get.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> This isn't about virtue or vice, it's about someone who can't tell the truth about anything.
> 
> Having a congenital liar for a president means when a crisis like COVID strikes, he'll lie about it.


Are you talking about the media? They just got caught in a series of lies. Take that Covid shit, and shove it. Fauci lied, and continues to lie about Covid.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That's good but I could give a shit about you trying to virtue signal about Trump's behavior before he was elected.


Boy, I guess you weren't around in 1992!  

Trump's character reveals what kind of President he will be.  If he can't even be loyal to his multiple wives and observe his vows to them, he sure as shit was not going to be faithful to the voters.

How's that Obamacare replacement working for ya?  Are healthcare costs still skyrocketing?

Yes.  Yes they are.

And Obamacare is now immortal, thanks to Trump and the organization formerly known as the Republican Party.

Because you tards never held him accountable.  Not once.

Just.  Like.  Melania.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Boy, I guess you weren't around in 1992!
> 
> Trump's character reveals* what kind of President he will be. * If he can't even be loyal to his multiple wives and observe his vows to them, he sure as shit was not going to be faithful to the voters.
> 
> How's that Obamacare replacement working for ya?


He will be? Expecting him to be elected for the third time? I am.


----------



## meaner gene (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Are you talking about the media? They just got caught in a series of lies. Take that Covid shit, and shove it. Fauci lied, and continues to lie about Covid.


Trump lies about everything.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Yeah, the actual number is over $110 million
> 
> Nancy Pelosi- Net Worth - Personal Finances


Oh look, cult dummy doesn't understand


Missouri_Mike said:


> Hiding? What I said is true. What’s your problem with it?


Yep, hiding behind your dumb non sequitur. So dumb.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Trump lies about everything.


No, he doesn't. That is why they have been trying to put him in jail for six years.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Name three.


Massive overspending by both parties, number one and always the biggest issue with me, as you damn well know.

Both parties support protectionist tariffs.  They are anti-free trade.

And both parties are completely owned by special interests.

Easy peasy.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I said all that needs to be said about this. She did not break any laws and was exercising her rights as an American should. Opinions cannot be illegal, dumbass.


I say again, I did not say she did anything illegal.

Look at the topic title, dumbass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

sO nOw jUdGe's WivEs cAn'T hAvE oPiNIoNS!!!!1!!11


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Swing and miss Cosby is running for president against a democrat


I need something more cogent, please.

I asked you why the victims of Cosby, Weinstein, and Clinton waited years, and sometimes decades, to report the crimes.

You said they didn't wait.

Your ignorance of women's issues is astounding.

No wonder they are afraid to report what has happened to them, what with fuckwits like you around.

I was not  kidding when I said you need to go to a women's crisis center and get educated.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I need something more cogent, please.
> 
> I asked you why the victims of Cosby, Weinstein, and Clinton waited years, and sometimes decades, to report the crimes.
> 
> ...


Lol you post nothing of relevance and show your idiocy


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

Sandy Shanks said:


> The unrelenting stupidity of Trump Republicans never ceases to amaze.


I keep waiting and waiting for them to hit bottom.

And waiting...and waiting...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I keep waiting and waiting for them to hit bottom.
> 
> And waiting...and waiting...


If we get their we'll be 22  levels above your leftist worthless ass


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Again if it were true why did they report it in 2016?





g5000 said:


> bigrebnc1775 bripat9643
> 
> Why did Bill Cosby's victims wait years, even decades, to report their being raped?
> 
> ...





bigrebnc1775 said:


> They didn't wait dumbass



I then post proof the victims did wait for years and decades.

Then we get this:


bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lol you post nothing of relevance and show your idiocy



We are watching in real time how a tard weaves his own self-delusion!  Wow!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I then post proof the victims did wait for years and decades.
> 
> Then we get this:
> 
> ...


And once again the trump accuser's would have come forward if it was true and not wait until he was running for president


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Ummm because be need to reproduce.. and I’m talking about tax breaks .. not giving money


A tax deduction is taken from everyone else's pockets to pay for it.  That's a fact.  And when you have enough of them, we have to borrow from China and other countries.

Deductions, credits, and exemptions result in higher tax rates for everyone.  Your deduction is thievery.

And now you are going in circles.  You say, "Real people don’t marry for cash and prizes."

And so I ask why we have government cash and prizes and you say, "Ummm because we need to reproduce"!

Are you...schizophrenic?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2022)

Infamous Pubic Hair from 1991 Clarence Thomas Confirmation ...

I suspect many USMB posters may be too young to remember this - but it really happened. I watched it live.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> A tax deduction is taken from everyone else's pockets to pay for it.  That's a fact.  And when you have enough of them, we have to borrow from China and other countries.
> 
> Deductions, credits, and exemptions result in higher tax rates for everyone.  Your deduction is thievery.
> 
> ...


I’m sure you would like to invest in the future. Right?


----------



## Astrostar (Mar 25, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> She sleeps in the same bed as a Supreme Court Justice. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> What a nut job. Reading some of these texts you can see just how much she has lost her mind


I don't think she's lost her mind; rather, it functions very well.  She is an ardent Trump supporter and views him as being more important to American than the Constitution itself.  She obviously lusts for Trump; probably has wet dreams about him hoping that he would grope her thoroughly and repeatedly.  In short, she belongs with Trump, and they should be together, made for each other, two sickos with a common purpose of taking over America.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I keep waiting and waiting for them to hit bottom.
> 
> And waiting...and waiting...


Then the only problem is disagreeing with the narrative. No problem at all.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> I don't think she's lost her mind; rather, it functions very well.  She is an ardent Trump supporter and views him as being more important to American than the Constitution itself.  She obviously lusts for Trump; probably has wet dreams about him hoping that he would grope her thoroughly and repeatedly.  In short, she belongs with Trump, and they should be together, made for each other, two sickos with a common purpose of taking over America.



Yes - together in prison!


----------



## IamZ (Mar 25, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> I don't think she's lost her mind; rather, it functions very well.  She is an ardent Trump supporter and views him as being more important to American than the Constitution itself.  She obviously lusts for Trump; probably has wet dreams about him hoping that he would grope her thoroughly and repeatedly.  In short, she belongs with Trump, and they should be together, made for each other, two sickos with a common purpose of taking over America.


Hey you read Ginny’s text messages I’ll read hunter Biden’s lap top.. deal?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> And once again the trump accuser's would have come forward if it was true and not wait until he was running for president


Clinton's accusers waited until he was running for president, too.

Hmmmm...that must mean Clinton was innocent!

I know a woman who was molested as a child by her uncle.  She stayed silent for decades.  And then he announced his candidacy for Congress.  She immediately called a reporter to stop this monster from being elected.

He withdrew two weeks later.

Some victims wait until the shame and embarrassement are overridden by exigent circumstances.  Usually when other women come forward, they finally find the courage to come forward themselves.

That's why whenever I hear of someone accusing a famous person of a sex crime, I always say there will be more.  Because these kinds of monsters never stop at one.  Like Cosby.  Like Weinstein.  Like Clinton.  Like Trump.

I'm not kidding.  You really need to go to a women's crisis center and ask these questions.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 621237
> 
> Infamous Pubic Hair from 1991 Clarence Thomas Confirmation ...
> 
> I suspect many USMB posters may be too young to remember this - but it really happened. I watched it live.


No it really didn't happen. The attempted lynching of the first black supreme Court Justice by the democrats did happen though.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Clinton's accusers waited until he was running for president, too.
> 
> Hmmmm...that must mean Clinton was innocent!
> 
> ...


No Clinton accursers didn't wait they came forward while Clinton was governor.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Yes - together in prison!


For what?


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> sO nOw jUdGe's WivEs cAn'T hAvE oPiNIoNS!!!!1!!11
> 
> View attachment 621228


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 25, 2022)

dudmuck said:


>


Derp when justice Thomas wife gets a job that she is not qualified for me asking millions of dollars from a foreign country we can talk.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 25, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If we get their we'll be 22  levels above your leftist worthless ass


Ginny Thomas is both wrong and reprehensible, a purveyor of lies and demagoguery, an authoritarian conservative who seeks to destroy our democratic institutions – the 1/6 rightwing terrorist attack being one such example.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm looking forward to Ginni and Liz face to face - under oath.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ginny Thomas is both wrong and reprehensible, a purveyor of lies and demagoguery, an authoritarian conservative who seeks to destroy our democratic institutions – the 1/6 rightwing terrorist attack being one such example.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 621249
> 
> I'm looking forward to Ginni and Liz face to face - under oath.


For what? She has done nothing wrong.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2022)

Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas and his “Stop the Steal” activist wife have “done enough damage” to the integrity of the nation’s top court that it’s time for Thomas to “do the country a service by stepping down,” declared a scathing opinion piece Friday by a member of *The New York Times editorial board.*

The call for Thomas to quit comes in the wake of the revelation Thursday that dozens of emails were sent by the justice’s “supremely well-connected right-wing agitator” wife, Virginia “Ginni” Thomas, as she worked “feverishly” to press then-White House chief of staff Mark Meadows to overturn a legitimate presidential election that Donald Trump had “incontrovertibly” lost, Jesse Wegman wrote in the Times.

Others on Friday were calling for Thomas to be impeached.

“The revelations that Ginni Thomas advocated for the overthrow of our democracy are disqualifying — not just for her ... but for her husband,” Women’s March Executive Director Rachel O’ Leary Carmona said in a statement.

“He is hopelessly compromised, conflicted and corrupt, and he must be impeached immediately,” she added.









						Critics Clamor For Clarence Thomas To Quit, Be Impeached Or Recuse Himself From Cases
					

Wife Ginni Thomas' wild tweets begging a Trump aide to upend the 2020 presidential election raise serious concerns about the Supreme Court justice.




					www.huffpost.com
				




Amen!


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 25, 2022)

sartre play said:


> No, in no way did I say anyone was raciest. Have zero interest in homosexual sex. Can not even understand why any one else would be so fascinated with it.


You went the gamut of incoherent BS into "zero interest in homosexual sex" and you want someone else to take you serious?












You based initially quoting me from one of your cohorts lies about racism and claim "hate filled political BS" to bringing up homos and your personal opinion on it; and you have claimed divisiveness when the OP is all about another judge's wife. Stick to the subject or don't comment at all.



g5000 said:


> You really ought to talk to some sex abuse victims.  Especially child sex abuse victims.
> 
> Some hide their shame for decades.
> 
> A powerful man like Trump barges in on you, and you're just a kid hoping to win a beauty contest.  That's intimidating.


^^^ Are you questioning Biden's new SCOTUS candidate on her leniency on pedophiles in her rulings???


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2022)

Thomas griped about politics in the Supreme Court — but his wife battled to upend the 2020 election and works with groups that have presented cases to the court.

Clarence Thomas, Whose Wife Fought Election Results, Warns Of Political Influence In Supreme Court​
So hypocritical.  So sadly funny.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 25, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Thomas griped about politics in the Supreme Court — but his wife battled to upend the 2020 election and works with groups that have presented cases to the court.
> 
> Clarence Thomas, Whose Wife Fought Election Results, Warns Of Political Influence In Supreme Court​
> So hypocritical.  So sadly funny.


It is YOUR RIGHT to fight election results. What part of that don't you assholes get?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, cult dummy doesn't understand
> 
> Yep, hiding behind your dumb non sequitur. So dumb.


Can you explain the non sequiter in this conversation? Or is this some bullshit you’re throwing out there to deflect from your inability to counter a point.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Can you explain the non sequiter in this conversation?


Yes.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


They're going to eat shit for breakfast, lunch, and dinner if they try to impeach a black man.

Bring it. Do it. Fall on your swords, go for it


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes.


It’s all based on your feelings isn’t it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 25, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> It’s all based on your feelings isn’t it.


I prefer "fee fees", sir. But, no.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2022)

*New texts expose Ginni Thomas as QAnon lunatic*





__





						This Damn Case Gets Stranger By the Hour
					

A substantial portion of conservative Washington will believe—and act on—anything.




					www.esquire.com


----------



## scruffy (Mar 26, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 621356
> 
> *New texts expose Ginni Thomas as QAnon lunatic*
> 
> ...


You think that's crazy?

Liberals think men are women!

lmao


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 26, 2022)

"release the cracken" - Ginni Thomas

i think she's smoking the cracken


----------



## scruffy (Mar 26, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> "release the cracken" - Ginni Thomas
> 
> i think she's smoking the cracken


lol

THAT was funny. "Release the Kraken".

Whatever happened to that broad? What was her name? Powell? She kind of disappeared.... no surprise there....

One thing about Trump, he was a rotten judge of character. What about that other guy Lin Wood? He was pretty weird too.

These two were typical lawyers, they strung Trump along for weeks, it was always 'tomorrow, tomorrow". We'll release the Kraken "tomorrow". I would have fired the fuckers after the first one, but he let it go on three, four, five times.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You think that's crazy?
> 
> Liberals think men are women!
> 
> lmao



Aw gee, that earned you a permanent ignore.  Bye...


----------



## scruffy (Mar 26, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Aw gee, that earned you a permanent ignore.  Bye...


See ya.

Don't let the door hit your silly liberal ass on the way out.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> This is why you're a lying dumbass.  You claimed there was no proof Trump had sex with her remember.  So there was nothing to blackmail Trump over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having no proof doesn't stop people from black mailing you, especially when there is a rabid fake news media eager for anything derogatory about Trump.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> This isn't about virtue or vice, it's about someone who can't tell the truth about anything.
> 
> Having a congenital liar for a president means when a crisis like COVID strikes, he'll lie about it.


So biden is lying about COVID?  Glad that you can admit that.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> If they are illegally handled, then they are not legally cast.


Nope. That's false

If they are illegally HANDLED...those who handled them illegally are subject to prosecution...the ballots themselves are as legal as they ever were


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Nope. That's false
> 
> If they are illegally HANDLED...those who handled them illegally are subject to prosecution...the ballots themselves are as legal as they ever were


Nope.  They are invalid votes.  They should be thrown out.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Nope.  They are invalid votes.  They should be thrown out.


Based on what...note...your opinion doesn't count


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ginny Thomas is both wrong and reprehensible, a purveyor of lies and demagoguery, an authoritarian conservative who seeks to destroy our democratic institutions – the 1/6 rightwing terrorist attack being one such example.


another racist chimes in


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


he's just another racist that must show his ignorence


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 26, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 621249
> 
> I'm looking forward to Ginni and Liz face to face - under oath.


racist


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Having no proof doesn't stop people from black mailing you


Uh...dumbass...only if you actually did what they are blackmailing you over


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 26, 2022)

Magnus said:


> The issue here isn't that she is nuts...she is, but that her husband sits on the SC.
> Why is that important? Because, when Rump filed suit against releasing records from the Trump White House related to Jan. 6th and the case went to the SC, eight of the judges refused Rump's request. Guess who the hold-out was? Yup, the nutso's husband, Clarence Thomas.


Steal an election, expect a protest.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2022)

Lock her up!


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 26, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Lock her up!


Second time I asked. For what? Try answering, troll.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 26, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Willful blindness in the extreme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your verbal  diarrhea marks you a low education TDS suffering retard. Hey asshole, I already shredded you on every one of your idiotic whiny rants. You’re so angry, why haven’t you left for Ukraine yet? Oh yeah, you’re a coward as well as a known liar.  And just to fully bury you, your Dear Leader Xiden have Putin the green light to invade. Countries invaded under Trump: 0. Under  Xiden, Putin invades Ukraine. Checkmate.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 26, 2022)

g5000 said:


> So why are we giving cash and prizes to people for getting married?
> 
> I asked this question earlier.  Are there people who need government cash before they marry and fuck?
> 
> ...


Not only are you one stupid fuck, you’re also illiterate. Listen dumbfuck, people don’t get married for cash and prizes asshole, this isn’t a game show. Seems YOU have the reading problem. Take your racism and bigotry bullshit and shove it back up your ass. People marry for love, companionship, and wanting children. Your inability to understand that makes you the retard.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 26, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Boy, I guess you weren't around in 1992!
> 
> Trump's character reveals what kind of President he will be.  If he can't even be loyal to his multiple wives and observe his vows to them, he sure as shit was not going to be faithful to the voters.
> 
> ...


Hey asshole, Obozocare is DEAD and buried. No fines. Of course the retard you are blames Trump for all of your Dear Leader Xiden’s screwups and now claims people only marry for cash and prizes. You get dumber by the day.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 26, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Lock her up!


Durham is releasing new stuff soon.  Hopefully there will be something in there to get Hillary locked up.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 26, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Aw gee, that earned you a permanent ignore.  Bye...


And you still think men are women. Ignoramus. Your pathetic lefturd “sources” don’t help you any either.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 26, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Durham is releasing new stuff soon.  Hopefully there will be something in there to get Hillary locked up.


Any day now


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> another racist chimes in


What does his post have to do with race you idiot?


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Durham is releasing new stuff soon.  Hopefully there will be something in there to get Hillary locked up.


The last stuff was worth tits on a bo hog. Can't wait for the next batch of worthless shit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh...dumbass...only if you actually did what they are blackmailing you over


Wrong again, shit for brains.  As Democrats have so amply demonstrated, simply being accused does huge damage to your reputation.  You have to be a complete dumbass not to understand that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Wrong again, shit for brains.  As Democrats have so amply demonstrated, simply being accused does huge damage to your reputation.  You have to be a complete dumbass not to understand that.


Haha, okay moron.

I am officially blackmailing you for running a train in a Turkish prison in 1979.

Pay up.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, okay moron.
> 
> I am officially blackmailing you for running a train in a Turkish prison in 1979.
> 
> Pay up.


Do you hear the people laughing at you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Do you hear the people laughing at you?


I hope they are. I am using your idiot illogic as an illustration to mock you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 26, 2022)

So, Crazy Ginny , it appears, has an interest in the cases re: the Jan. 6 insurrection that will appear before the Supreme Court.

By any standard, Judge Thomas must recuse himself from those cases.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I hope they are. I am using your idiot illogic as an illustration to mock you.


You're ridiculing yourself, imbecile.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, Crazy Ginny , it appears, has an interest in the cases re: the Jan. 6 insurrection that will appear before the Supreme Court.
> 
> By any standard, Judge Thomas must recuse himself from those cases.


NOT.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> You're ridiculing yourself, imbecile.


haha, you are so dumb.  I imitate you, and you tell me how stupid I look. A kindergartner would outsmart you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> haha, you are so dumb.  I imitate you, and you tell me how stupid I look. A kindergartner would outsmart you.


You're too stupid to know whether your "imitation" is accurate.  You lack the capacity to commit logic.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> You're too stupid to know whether your "imitation" is accurate.


I don't need actual evidence. And you don't need to be guilty of the accusation. That lobotomized moron bripat9643  told me so..

Now pay up.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I don't need actual evidence. And you don't need to be guilty of the accusation. That lobotomized moron bripat9643  told me so..
> 
> Now pay up.


To defame someone?  That's correct.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> To defame someone?  That's correct.


No, to blackmail them. Damn son, you don't know what came out of your own mouth just minutes ago. Which means you don't know what is going to come out of it in 5 minutes from now. Just mindless, lizard brain diarrhea. I will leave you to it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, to blackmail them. Damn son, you don't know what came out of your own mouth just minutes ago. Which means you don't know what is going to come out of it in 5 minutes from now. Just mindless, lizard brain diarrhea. I will leave you to it.


Yes, that also, moron.  You're a fucking idiot if you believe some government attorney determines whether someone is being blackmailed.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 26, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, Crazy Ginny , it appears, has an interest in the cases re: the Jan. 6 insurrection that will appear before the Supreme Court.
> By any standard, Judge Thomas must recuse himself from those cases.


I'm sure Clarence Thomas understands that true American patriots should protest after an election has been stolen.


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> You went the gamut of incoherent BS into "zero interest in homosexual sex" and you want someone else to take you serious?
> 
> View attachment 621252View attachment 621253View attachment 621254View attachment 621255
> 
> ...


There is no simple answer, unless a scientist or Biologist has conducted a thorough examination and runs tests.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Yes, that also, moron.  You're a fucking idiot if you believe some government attorney determines whether someone is being blackmailed.


Soon the guy who brags about sexual assault al licks the butthole of Putin in the world stage is afraid of what someone says about him.

Ad you believe that.

Goddamn. I cannot account for such stupidity.


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> I'm sure Clarence Thomas understands that true American patriots should protest after an election has been stolen.


Except he and Ginni haven't found one. There in lies the problem.


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Nope.  They are invalid votes.  They should be thrown out.


An idiotic answer from a total retard.


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You think that's crazy?
> 
> Liberals think men are women!
> 
> lmao


The lies from the Right never stop.


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

scruffy said:


> They're going to eat shit for breakfast, lunch, and dinner if they try to impeach a black man.
> 
> Bring it. Do it. Fall on your swords, go for it


You can't have an activist wife who was plotting to overthrow our 2020 election, and have a SC with any merit. Especially when a members wife is trying to overthrow an election.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> Except he and Ginni haven't found one. There in lies the problem.


Sure they have.  Thomas is only one vote out of nine.  Kavanaugh, Barrett, and Gorsuch have been disappointment the past 12 months.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> An idiotic answer from a total retard.


How is it idiotic?  If you can't verify the chain of custody, then they votes can't be accepted as genuine.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> There is no simple answer, unless a scientist or Biologist has conducted a thorough examination and runs tests.


It can easily be verified simply by asking her to pull up her dress.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> You can't have an activist wife who was plotting to overthrow our 2020 election, and have a SC with any merit. Especially when a members wife is trying to overthrow an election.


So the wives of SC justices don't have any 1st amendment rights?


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Sure they have.  Thomas is only one vote out of nine.  Kavanaugh, Barrett, and Gorsuch have been disappointment the past 12 months.


They haven't produced one thread of evidence of a stolen election. You're a worthless ass liar.


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> So the wives of SC justices don't have any 1st amendment rights?


Overthrowing an election is not a first amendment right. Keep trying retard.


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> It can easily be verified simply by asking her to pull up her dress.


Not if you understand the science. And you don't.


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> How is it idiotic?  If you can't verify the chain of custody, then they votes can't be accepted as genuine. If that were a real problem, the cheaters would have never used cyber ninjas.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> It can easily be verified simply by asking her to pull up her dress.


Liberals won't allow that.  Some administrator at a high school wanted to make sure there was no indecent behavior at a dance to she was making sure none of the female students had on thong underwear which could lead to promiscuous behavior.  The district punished the administrator who was trying to stop the indecent behavior.

---The Poway Unified School District voted unanimously Monday night to demote a Rancho Bernardo High School assistant principal to a teaching position, because of a thong check she conducted at a school dance. 
 Rita Wilson, who had girls lift their skirts to make sure they were not wearing thong underwear at a April 26 dance, was re-assigned to a "certificated non-administrative position" on a 5-0 vote. ---





__





						High School Panty Check's Journal
					





					cyclefx.livejournal.com


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> Overthrowing an election is not a first amendment right. Keep trying retard.


Stealing an election is not legal.  Ginni Thomas is right, they need to investigate ballots for the official watermark seal to determine which ballots were fraudulent.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> Overthrowing an election is not a first amendment right. Keep trying retard.


No one overthrew any election, you Nazi asshole.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> Not if you understand the science. And you don't.


Science?   How many sexes does "the science" say there are, moron?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> No one overthrew any election, you Nazi asshole.


Right,you hillbilly retards failed spectacularly.

Well, not you. Just the ones with the balls to attend.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 26, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, okay moron.
> 
> I am officially blackmailing you for running a train in a Turkish prison in 1979.
> 
> Pay up.


You’re plagiarizing now. Brit wasn’t the subject or author of Midnight Express.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 26, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> You’re plagiarizing now. Brit wasn’t the subject or author of Midnight Express.


Sorry, can't be plagiarized. I never read your diary. It's just coincidence.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> The lies from the Right never stop.


You admitted you don’t know what a woman is. And you have the nerve to call any conservative stupid? We know what men and women are.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 26, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sorry, can't be plagiarized. I never read your diary. It's just coincidence.


Now to make you look dumber than usual. Fucking idiot that you are....









						Midnight Express (1978) - IMDb
					

Midnight Express: Directed by Alan Parker. With Brad Davis, Irene Miracle, Bo Hopkins, Paolo Bonacelli. Billy Hayes, an American college student, is caught smuggling drugs out of Turkey and thrown into prison.




					www.imdb.com
				












						Midnight Express
					

Midnight Express tells the gut-wrenching true story of a young man's incarceration and escape from a Turkish prison. A classic story of s...



					www.goodreads.com
				




Run away as usual now dumbfuck,


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> She's a radical Trump supporter and wanted to usurp the process of the system in place just like many GOP members. At the same time, she is white and her husband is black which means she is going against GOP ideology when they announced last week that interracial marriage should not have been approved.


She's nuts;


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Stealing an election is not legal.  Ginni Thomas is right, they need to investigate ballots for the official watermark seal to determine which ballots were fraudulent.


Watermarks? Are you high?   Dude, you need mental help.


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> You admitted you don’t know what a woman is. And you have the nerve to call any conservative stupid? We know what men and women are.


No you don't.


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You think that's crazy?
> 
> Liberals think men are women!
> 
> lmao


No, we know you are a liar.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## scruffy (Mar 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> The lies from the Right never stop.


Coming from a leftie that's pure hypocrisy.

Russia Russia Russia

bwahahahaha


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2022)

That may actually be his nonsensical excuse.  Either way - he's an idiot.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 26, 2022)

BWK said:


> No, we know you are a liar.


You idiot.

Listen to yourself.

The hive has thoroughly brainwashed you.

There's no such thing as "we" know. Or "we" believe.

Lefties are fucking retarded


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Coming from a leftie that's pure hypocrisy.
> 
> Russia Russia Russia
> 
> bwahahahaha


Russia collusion was proven thanks to Manafort.


----------



## BWK (Mar 26, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 621738
> 
> That may actually be his nonsensical excuse.  Either way - he's an idiot.


And this stupid mfr is on the SC. Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2022)

*I believe this meme will be proven correct.*


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2022)

*Amen!  I agree with Mary Trump!*


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 26, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 621759
> 
> *I believe this meme will be proven correct.*


She's a patriot who is trying to save America.


----------



## Magnus (Mar 26, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Steal an election, expect a protest.


Storm the Capitol, expect arrests.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 27, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess it should not be a surprise that an examination of Ginny Thomas's texts between herself and Trump's Chief of Staff reveals she is a Q-tard.  Mark Meadows did nothing to dissuade her from her whackjob beliefs.  In fact, he kept blessing her.
> 
> _When Meadows wrote to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”
> 
> ...




Strictly speaking, stipulating that your post is correct, who cares?

Ginni Thomas isn't a government official, and she has the right to assert and advocate for any position she likes.

Just because her spouse is in government doesn't give libs a right to try and throw him out of office because they don't like her opinion.

BTW, Honest Abe's spouse was a piece of work and it didn't make the Linc any less effective.   In this case, Clarence Thomas has one of the best voting records in Supreme Court history, attaining a tremendously high percentage of Correct Votes.

If there was a Supreme Court Hall of Fame, Thomas- the Jackie Robinson of the SCOTUS- would be a first ballot hall of fame enshrinee.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 27, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Storm the Capitol, expect arrests.


It's a building we the taxpayers own.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 27, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Strictly speaking, stipulating that your post is correct, who cares?
> 
> Ginni Thomas isn't a government official, and she has the right to assert and advocate for any position she likes.
> 
> ...


And yet you fuckers freaked the fuck out that the wife of the acting Director of the FBI was running for Congress


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 27, 2022)

Lesh said:


> And yet you fuckers freaked the fuck out that the wife of the acting Director of the FBI was running for Congress




Ginni Thomas isn't running for any office.

Just a private citizen who has her own point of view.

Even though you hate her view points , it doesn't make her beloved husband unqualified for the office that he has EXCELLED at for more than 30 years.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 27, 2022)

The better off dead democrats want Fuck Biden to be able to appoint another unqualified social justice warrior to the bench. 

There are no grounds to impeach Justice Thomas.   Not liking his wife's opinions isn't a valid ground.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 27, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The interrogation of this lady was a shameful episode. That idiiot Cruz holding up a chiildrens book was one of the most racist things I have ever seen.
> There is no way that a white man would get asked a question like that. It was a jaw dropping moment and even more shocking is that they seemed blissfully unaware of what they ere doing.
> Perhaps the vetting should be taken away from partisans and given to top legal minds ?.


Cancun Cruz and his children's books and children's tv characters..............creepy.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 27, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> She ADMITTED she was not familiar with the Dred Scott case. Only one of the most famous cases the court has heard. High school kids learn about this. CRT is crap. Thankfully my school district has banned the shit.


Better than not knowing the five rights in the First Amendment.  Dred Scott is over 150 years ago and no longer applied.  The First Amendment very much applies.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 27, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Ginni Thomas isn't running for any office.
> 
> Just a private citizen who has her own point of view.
> 
> Even though you hate her view points , it doesn't make her beloved husband unqualified for the office that he has EXCELLED at for more than 30 years.


Why would it matter if the wife of the FBI director was running for office then?

According to you spouses keep their interests separated


----------



## whitehall (Mar 27, 2022)

Why the sudden attack by the left on the wife of a Supreme Court justice? Is it because she happens to be Black? Maybe it's a part of the sissie left's war on genetic women.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 27, 2022)

Lock her up!


----------



## Magnus (Mar 27, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> It's a building we the taxpayers own.


Yes and we the taxpayers don't want terrorist retards to invade it. 

You do the crime, you do the time. Let me know if you are still confused.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 27, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Lock her up!




For what?   DIsagreement with our ruling Liberal Elite rulers?

America was founded because people wanted to express opinions different than those embraced by the Liberal George III.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 27, 2022)

BWK said:


> No, because you've provided no evidence of that. That makes you a liar.


*It's standard operating procedure for Brownshirt groups run by the DemNazi Party.  The KKK is still associated with the DemNazi party and also does the same thing.*









						Two known Antifa members posed as pro-Trump to infiltrate Capitol riot: sources
					

At least two known Antifa members were spotted among the throngs of pro-Trump protesters at the Capitol on Wednesday, a law enforcement source told The Post. The Antifa members disguised themselves…




					nypost.com


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 27, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Ladies and gentleman, I give you the Trump cult.


*There is no cult.  People do not want Leftist DemNazi Fascism, do not want The Alphabet Agenda turning our children in to their sex toys, and we want to preserve The Republic, Democracy and protect The Integrity of The Vote.

Whether it is Trump or someone else, we will give an ear to those supporting America and things that are virtuous.  Whomever wants to keep our families together, keep Americans working, and rejects the destructive forces of Globalism, Americans will support them.  

Why are you against God?
Why are you against Israel?
Why are you against America?*


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 27, 2022)

If Biden hadn't folded in the Clarence Thomas confirmation hearings - Ginni Thomas would never have gained the political power and influence she achieved.

Clarence Thomas was a sexual predator who should never have been confirmed. I partially blame Biden for that because he never called the remaining women who were waiting to testify against Thomas after Anita Hill. Thomas' "high-tech lynching" comment scared the hell out of Biden. Biden choked. He folded. To this day I consider that one of the worst things Biden has ever done. I watched it all on live TV.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 27, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> If Biden hadn't folded in the Clarence Thomas confirmation hearings - Ginni Thomas would never have gained the political power and influence she achieved.
> 
> Clarence Thomas was a sexual predator who should never have been confirmed.




No Justice Thomas isn't a "sexual predator".   There was only one alleged victim who had no proof and lied in front of Congress.

Further, since being confirmed, Clarence Thomas has voted correctly more times than any other Supreme Court Justice in history.

And that fact is undisputed.


----------



## wamose (Mar 27, 2022)

I'd trust Marjorie Taylor Green or Ginny Thomas to babysit my kids before I'd ever leave them with Joe or Hunter Biden.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 27, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Lock her up!


Of course you liberals would want to lock up an American patriot like Ginni.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 27, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Of course you liberals would want to lock up an American patriot like Ginni.



So, your idea of an American patriot is an insurrectionist coup plotter?  Damn...


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 27, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ginni Thomas urged Trump’s chief of staff to overturn election results
> 
> 
> In texts to Mark Meadows, the wife of supreme court justice Clarence Thomas pushed Trump’s ‘big lie’
> ...



You are the treasonous traitor. Thomas failed to properly recuse himself from the decision to allow the Jan 6 committee to obtain Trump's records. It was 8-1. That means the liberals and conservatives except for Thomas agreed on this. It also begs the question whether he should have recused himself from all election related cases.,


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 27, 2022)

wamose said:


> Democracy thrives in sunshine, but the way Brown was trying so hard not to answer questions or flat out refusing to answer them indicates that Brown will not serve our constitution or the American people in the least. She'll do whatever SHE wants. That's not the kind of person who belongs on the SC.



We already have 6 of those on the Supreme Court. They were all appointed by Republicans.


----------



## CowboyTed (Mar 27, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> I see that you anti-Christ fascist are out in full force against someone else's right to have their own faith and beliefs. Even the spouses of SCOTUS members have rights too.


Thing is her husband should have recused himself from the Trump executive privilege case... His wife was directly involved... It was her texts that were revealed when Trump lost the case... Thomas was the only vote against it... This is a massive violation in ethics...

Clarence Thomas should resign to save the reputation  of the Supreme Court..


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 621759
> 
> *I believe this meme will be proven correct.*


I do too. She's a traitor, a thug, and a criminal.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> Thing is her husband should have recused himself from the Trump executive privilege case... His wife was directly involved... It was her texts that were revealed when Trump lost the case... Thomas was the only vote against it... This is a massive violation in ethics...
> 
> Clarence Thomas should resign to save the reputation  of the Supreme Court..


You are 100% correct. There just is no logical argument for Clarence Thomas to be there after this.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> She's a patriot who is trying to save America.


Nothing could be further from the truth, and you cannot produce a logical/intelligent argument that says she was saving America. Saving it from what? An invented stolen election? Sorry pal, you don't get to invent your own fantasy at the expense of others.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2022)

wamose said:


> I'd trust Marjorie Taylor Green or Ginny Thomas to babysit my kids before I'd ever leave them with Joe or Hunter Biden.


This is definitely the dumbest post of the day.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *There is no cult.  People do not want Leftist DemNazi Fascism, do not want The Alphabet Agenda turning our children in to their sex toys, and we want to preserve The Republic, Democracy and protect The Integrity of The Vote.
> 
> Whether it is Trump or someone else, we will give an ear to those supporting America and things that are virtuous.  Whomever wants to keep our families together, keep Americans working, and rejects the destructive forces of Globalism, Americans will support them.
> 
> ...


440 voter suppression votes is a vehicle for making elections irrelevant. Integrity is non-existent. There is no Dem Fascism that you can prove. You're a worthless piece of crap liar.
*Why are you against God?
Why are you against Israel?
Why are you against America?  *I'll ask you the same exact thing?


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *It's standard operating procedure for Brownshirt groups run by the DemNazi Party.  The KKK is still associated with the DemNazi party and also does the same thing.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As always, you show up to this forum lying out of your ass. ANTIFA doesn't exist you idiot. It has never been proven to be a known organization, and the New York Post isn't about to prove it exists either.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Why would it matter if the wife of the FBI director was running for office then?
> 
> According to you spouses keep their interests separated


They lost their shit about that too. Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Ginni Thomas isn't running for any office.
> 
> Just a private citizen who has her own point of view.
> 
> Even though you hate her view points , it doesn't make her beloved husband unqualified for the office that he has EXCELLED at for more than 30 years.


Hate her view points? You don't? She colluded with the chief of staff to try and overthrow a legal election for Gods sake. Is that your view too?


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> It's a building we the taxpayers own.


Exactly! So why should I pay more because of a bunch of thugs?


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Stealing an election is not legal.  Ginni Thomas is right, they need to investigate ballots for the official watermark seal to determine which ballots were fraudulent.


Lying about a stolen election destroys your argument, and does not give Ginni Thomas the right to conspire against that legal election, that wasn't stolen. She needs to be in jail.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> You admitted you don’t know what a woman is. And you have the nerve to call any conservative stupid? We know what men and women are.


I not only have the nerve, I backed it up with proof.


----------



## eagle7-31 (Mar 27, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I guess it should not be a surprise that an examination of Ginny Thomas's texts between herself and Trump's Chief of Staff reveals she is a Q-tard.  Mark Meadows did nothing to dissuade her from her whackjob beliefs.  In fact, he kept blessing her.
> 
> _When Meadows wrote to Thomas on Nov. 24, the White House chief of staff invoked God to describe the effort to overturn the election. “This is a fight of good versus evil,” Meadows wrote. “Evil always looks like the victor until the King of Kings triumphs. Do not grow weary in well doing. The fight continues. I have staked my career on it. Well at least my time in DC on it.”
> 
> ...


If your ilk can't stand her she must be doing  something right. Go fish.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2022)

eagle7-31 said:


> If your ilk can't stand her she must be doing  something right. Go fish.


Attacking the country is not doing something right.


----------



## eagle7-31 (Mar 27, 2022)

BWK said:


> Attacking the country is not doing something right.


She was not attacking the country.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 27, 2022)

BWK said:


> I not only have the nerve, I backed it up with proof.


What proof? Your stupid “article” has been shredded multiple times here. Seems a kindergarten kid is smarter than you...


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 27, 2022)

BWK said:


> You are 100% correct. There just is no logical argument for Clarence Thomas to be there after this.


^^^^ Racist


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 27, 2022)

BWK said:


> As always, you show up to this forum lying out of your ass. ANTIFA doesn't exist you idiot. It has never been proven to be a known organization, and the New York Post isn't about to prove it exists either.


Except that they have taken responsibility for a slew of riots and attacks on conservatives you idiotic welching asshole.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 27, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Better than not knowing the five rights in the First Amendment.  Dred Scott is over 150 years ago and no longer applied.  The First Amendment very much applies.


Pathetic whataboutism and racism noted. Not being familiar with one of the most famous cases in court history shows how stupid this moron Jackson really is. And of course a fellow low education moron like you laps it all up.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 27, 2022)

BWK said:


> 440 voter suppression votes is a vehicle for making elections irrelevant. Integrity is non-existent. There is no Dem Fascism that you can prove. You're a worthless piece of crap liar.
> *Why are you against God?
> Why are you against Israel?
> Why are you against America?  *I'll ask you the same exact thing?


*I am for God, for Israel, and for America.

The election was a fraud.  Anyone who has taken an honest look at it knows that.  Only ideologues, and fanatics believe the election was a fair and legitimate process.
People who are for Democracy do not advocate illegally changing laws to invalidate the principle of one man one vote.  People who are for Democracy want to secure the integrity of the vote.
I suppose you think illegal aliens should vote and that voter ID is racist, correct?

You are not for Democracy, and you are not for America.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 27, 2022)

BWK said:


> Attacking the country is not doing something right.


*BLM and ANTIFA destroyed a $100 Billion Dollars in property trying to intimidate voters and alter our election.  That was an attack on our country, wouldn't you agree?*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 27, 2022)

BWK said:


> Lying about a stolen election destroys your argument, and does not give Ginni Thomas the right to conspire against that legal election, that wasn't stolen. She needs to be in jail.


*You are a lying Nazi thug just like all your DemNazi Brethren.  Contesting an election and looking for a legal recourse to see justice for a rigged election is not a crime.
How exactly are her texts being made public anyways?  That is a violation of her Constitutional Rights.  Care to explain that.  It's nothing but a smear timed to coincide with The SCOTUS Confirmation hearings.*


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 27, 2022)

BWK said:


> Hate her view points? You don't? She colluded with the chief of staff to try and overthrow a legal election for Gods sake. Is that your view too?


Only because of the voter fraud.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 27, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> So, your idea of an American patriot is an insurrectionist coup plotter?  Damn...


*Worked for Mueller, Pelosi, Schiff. Comey, Strozk, McCabe, Obama, Biden and Clinton didn't it.  To you those assholes are patriots.
We know they broke the law repeatedly, even spied on the president and defrauded FISA, lied to the Public an wasted millions of taxpayer dollars on a witch hunt they knew was based on lies THEY MANUFACTURED.
100 years ago the entire lot would have been lined up and shot.  Now they get a Government Pension and write books full of lies.*


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 27, 2022)

Can someone like Ginni Thomas with abnormal QAnon cult beliefs be converted back to reality?  I seriously doubt it.  What do you think?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 27, 2022)

*Ginni is seriously deranged.*

Can someone like Ginni Thomas with abnormal QAnon cult beliefs ever be converted back to reality? I seriously doubt it. What do you think?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 27, 2022)

Wife of Supreme Court Justice Texted Trump's Chief of Staff to Overturn Election
					

The texts from Ginni Thomas to Mark Meadows demonstrate a conflict of interest in her husband's work.




					truthout.org


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 28, 2022)

*Release the real Kraken - Liz Cheney!*


----------



## Calypso Jones (Mar 28, 2022)

I get it.   THis is a distraction to keep us from recognizing the tail spin the dems are in over the latest really STUPID comments of Slo Joe and another sinking in the polls,  Another HUGE rally for President Trump in Georgia, President Trump's suit against dem party and their dem run bureaus, the impending BloodBath (God willing) in November...here it is nearly April...and..........all.   you.   Got.   is   Little Ginny Thomas.     Pa.    thetic.    LOLOLOL


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 28, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Can someone like Ginni Thomas with abnormal QAnon cult beliefs be converted back to reality?  I seriously doubt it.  What do you think?


So only you liberals can decide what is normal and abnormal?


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *BLM and ANTIFA destroyed a $100 Billion Dollars in property trying to intimidate voters and alter our election.  That was an attack on our country, wouldn't you agree?*


ANTIFA is an idea, not an organization. So right there you are lying. Second, there is zero evidence BLM intimidated voters. All you are is a pathetic pos liar. Nothing you ever say carries any weight, because it's all lies.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Can someone like Ginni Thomas with abnormal QAnon cult beliefs be converted back to reality?  I seriously doubt it.  What do you think?


*NO!*


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> So only you liberals can decide what is normal and abnormal?


A SC justices wife breaking the law to try and overturn a legal election is not normal.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> I get it.   THis is a distraction to keep us from recognizing the tail spin the dems are in over the latest really STUPID comments of Slo Joe and another sinking in the polls,  Another HUGE rally for President Trump in Georgia, President Trump's suit against dem party and their dem run bureaus, the impending BloodBath (God willing) in November...here it is nearly April...and..........all.   you.   Got.   is   Little Ginny Thomas.     Pa.    thetic.    LOLOLOL


What little Ginni Thomas did was fucking huge.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> A SC justices wife breaking the law to try and overturn a legal election is not normal.


Voter fraud is not normal.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *Worked for Mueller, Pelosi, Schiff. Comey, Strozk, McCabe, Obama, Biden and Clinton didn't it.  To you those assholes are patriots.
> We know they broke the law repeatedly, even spied on the president and defrauded FISA, lied to the Public an wasted millions of taxpayer dollars on a witch hunt they knew was based on lies THEY MANUFACTURED.
> 100 years ago the entire lot would have been lined up and shot.  Now they get a Government Pension and write books full of lies.*


No they didn't, and your sorry ass lying self can't prove they broke the law.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

eagle7-31 said:


> If your ilk can't stand her she must be doing  something right. Go fish.


Your idea of "right" is something illegal.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Voter fraud is not normal.


Lying about voter fraud is even more abnormal. How many times do you think your losing ass is going to keep telling that lie, and something is going to change for you? Answer, it's never going to happen. You are deranged and mentally disturbed, insisting on telling lies.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *I am for God, for Israel, and for America.
> 
> The election was a fraud.  Anyone who has taken an honest look at it knows that.  Only ideologues, and fanatics believe the election was a fair and legitimate process.
> People who are for Democracy do not advocate illegally changing laws to invalidate the principle of one man one vote.  People who are for Democracy want to secure the integrity of the vote.
> ...


You can repeat that lying shit until the cow jumps over the moon. It only hurts you, not me. You're mental. Seek help. 

Your idea of integrity is to lie and cheat. And you have proven those are your intentions.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> ANTIFA is an idea, not an organization. So right there you are lying. Second, there is zero evidence BLM intimidated voters. All you are is a pathetic pos liar. Nothing you ever say carries any weight, because it's all lies.


*You are lying about everything. AntiFa is real and the people that belong to it are evil same as the EVIL BLM, and KKK all Democrat Organizations designed to destroy America and disrupt peace.  I have been near BLM gatherings and they outright assault people.  You have no clue what you are talking about*


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> ^^^^ Racist


How dumbass?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 28, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Only because of the voter fraud.


I say we need to impeach Biden for not revealing what he knows about lizard beings running our government.

See how that works?


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *You are lying about everything. AntiFa is real and the people that belong to it are evil same as the EVIL BLM, and KKK all Democrat Organizations designed to destroy America and disrupt peace.  I have been near BLM gatherings and they outright assault people.  You have no clue what you are talking about*


If it was real, they'd have a headquarters. Who's the leader, address? What about a ph. number? Got one?     You're a miserable, worthless fucking liar.

Get some mental help.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> You can repeat that lying shit until the cow jumps over the moon. It only hurts you, not me. You're mental. Seek help.
> 
> Your idea of integrity is to lie and cheat. And you have proven those are your intentions.


*You are a liar and speak the native language of your father, The Father of Lies who is Satan.  

If you had any sense, you would look around you, and see that we are nearing The End Times, and you would repent, change your ways and call upon the mercy of Jesus Christ.  Instead you double down on lies and hatred.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I say we need to impeach Biden for not revealing what he knows about lizard beings running our government.
> 
> See how that works?


*We should impeach him on the load of crap in his diaper alone.*


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Only because of the voter fraud.


In Alice in Wonderland maybe. Get yourself some mental help.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *You are a liar and speak the native language of your father, The Father of Lies who is Satan.
> 
> If you had any sense, you would look around you, and see that we are nearing The End Times, and you would repent, change your ways and call upon the mercy of Jesus Christ.  Instead you double down on lies and hatred.*


Using Jesus Christ to lie. Wow, say no more. The real Satan calling others Satan. LOl! I'm looking around this forum, and I see a pathological liar who is in desperate need of mental attention.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> Can someone like Ginni Thomas with abnormal QAnon cult beliefs be converted back to reality?  I seriously doubt it.  What do you think?


Can you define what a woman is?  I don't think so.  This is what the attack on Ginni Thomas is about to distract from the awful radical leftist idiot that EmperorShitzHizPantz wants to put on SCOTUS.  She is unqualified and is dishonest and evasive over such a simple question, and should be an automatic NO!


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *You are lying about everything. AntiFa is real and the people that belong to it are evil same as the EVIL BLM, and KKK all Democrat Organizations designed to destroy America and disrupt peace.  I have been near BLM gatherings and they outright assault people.  You have no clue what you are talking about*


Prove it asshole? Where's the main office? Ph.number? Address? That's right you haven't got shit, because you're a pathetic, pos liar.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> Using Jesus Christ to lie. Wow, say no more. The real Satan calling others Satan. LOl! I'm looking around this forum, and I see a pathological liar who is in desperate need of mental attention.


*You are a liar, and you may as well admit it.  There is always a way out.  God made an escape for you, but you won't take it.  You will just double down on hate and lies, rinse lather and repeat.  It's not in your best interest to do that, but God gave you Free Will. The only issue with that is, He also cannot allow Evil into The Kingdom of Heaven, so unless you have a changed heart, and repent, then it's to the lake of fire for you.  But know this, you send yourself there.*


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> Can you define what a woman is?  I don't think so.  This is what the attack on Ginni Thomas is about to distract from the awful radical leftist idiot that EmperorShitzHizPantz wants to put on SCOTUS.  She is unqualified and is dishonest and evasive over such a simple question, and should be an automatic NO!


Can you? Hell no. 

Ginni Thomas is a traitor to this country, and it will be proven in court.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *You are a liar, and you may as well admit it.  There is always a way out.  God made an escape for you, but you won't take it.  You will just double down on hate and lies, rinse lather and repeat.  It's not in your best interest to do that, but God gave you Free Will. The only issue with that is, He also cannot allow Evil into The Kingdom of Heaven, so unless you have a changed heart, and repent, then it's to the lake of fire for you.  But know this, you send yourself there.*


You know, using God to pedal your pathetic lies is just plain evil. God made an escape for you. It's called a mental ward.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> Can you? Hell no.
> 
> Ginni Thomas is a traitor to this country, and it will be proven in court.


*You are a traitor to this country to decent ethical and moral people.*









						Is Antifa Real? Here are the Facts That Will Chill Your Blood - Truth News Network
					

Wait a Minute: am I saying Antifa, that 100-year-old watchdog group that ferrets out Nazis and exposes them are really Domestic Terrorists? That’s exactly what I am saying! And not just me, but the eyes and ears of millions of Americans have been opened to the realities of Antifa. And Antifa...




					truthnewsnet.org


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> Prove it asshole? Where's the main office? Ph.number? Address? That's right you haven't got shit, because you're a pathetic, pos liar.











						Antifa is real. It’s violent. And you need to plan for it.
					

Guest Post by Simon Black American diplomat George Messersmith found himself in an awkward situation while attending a luncheon in Kiel, Germany in August of 1933. As lunch came to a close, the att…



					www.theburningplatform.com


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> You know, using God to pedal your pathetic lies is just plain evil. God made an escape for you. It's called a mental ward.











						FBI director confirms 'Antifa is a real thing,' we have 'quite a number' of investigations ongoing
					

'It's not a fiction'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *You are a traitor to this country to decent ethical and moral people.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From your own article;  *Probably the scariest thing about all this is Antifa’s simple existence, its basis, and its leadership. Who sponsors and who leads them? Who knows. * Your article just admitted to lying, and so did you. See how easy this is.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> Antifa is real. It’s violent. And you need to plan for it.
> 
> 
> Guest Post by Simon Black American diplomat George Messersmith found himself in an awkward situation while attending a luncheon in Kiel, Germany in August of 1933. As lunch came to a close, the att…
> ...


I just proved you wrong. And I proved you are a pos liar as always.* Probably the scariest thing about all this is Antifa’s simple existence, its basis, and its leadership. Who sponsors and who leads them? Who knows. *


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> I just proved you wrong. And I proved you are a pos liar as always.* Probably the scariest thing about all this is Antifa’s simple existence, its basis, and its leadership. Who sponsors and who leads them? Who knows. *





The Original Tree said:


> *You are a traitor to this country to decent ethical and moral people.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the title of your own article clown; *Is ANTIFA real?      *You are a straight fucking idiot.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *You are a traitor to this country to decent ethical and moral people.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moral people? 🤪  You? You're a fucking liar who does it in Gods name. The devil is in love with your evil ass.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> From your own article;  *Probably the scariest thing about all this is Antifa’s simple existence, its basis, and its leadership. Who sponsors and who leads them? Who knows. * Your article just admitted to lying, and so did you. See how easy this is.


*Not knowing where their money comes from, and who ships in pallets of bricks for their riots says nothing about their existence.  They are real and you lied about their existence.  No shock to me.  Lying is just a tool for you to get what you want.  It's a sin and you are accountable to God for your sins.  SO just stop.*


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> How dumbass?


Calling for the removal of Clarence Thomas. Just because , unlike you and your  fellow leftards, he got an education and rejected your dogma. Racist to the core you are.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> Moral people? 🤪  You? You're a fucking liar who does it in Gods name. The devil is in love with your evil ass.


*Your soul is corrupt, and unless you do something to correct your course, judgment day awaits you.  Repent and find peace.*


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> Prove it asshole? Where's the main office? Ph.number? Address? That's right you haven't got shit, because you're a pathetic, pos liar.


Look you cowardly welching fucktard, you’ve been given proof time and time again, you just ignore it. Hey asshole, your Pantifa pals have taken credit for multiple attacks on conservatives. Now STFU asshole.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 28, 2022)

BWK said:


> Read the title of your own article clown; *Is ANTIFA real?      *You are a straight fucking idiot.


Leave here forever asswipe. You made an bet with  me and predictably you LOST. But you’re a fucking coward and an idiot  and just keep spewing your totally debunked bullshit. You don’t even know what a woman is.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ginni Thomas urged Trump’s chief of staff to overturn election results
> 
> 
> In texts to Mark Meadows, the wife of supreme court justice Clarence Thomas pushed Trump’s ‘big lie’
> ...


*No one like Kangaroo Brown should sit on SCOTUS when they have ties to ANTIFA and BLM.  Both groups are Domestic Terrorists.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I guess its important that the right sort of darkie gets the job.


*^^^^
Racist

Got 

High 

Tech 

Lynching?

yes you do.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 28, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Leave here forever asswipe. You made an bet with  me and predictably you LOST. But you’re a fucking coward and an idiot  and just keep spewing your totally debunked bullshit. You don’t even know what a woman is.


*Dude is pissed because it came out that Kangaroo Brown's husband is deeply involved with ANTIFA.*


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *No one like Kangaroo Brown should sit on SCOTUS when they have ties to ANTIFA and BLM.  Both groups are Domestic Terrorists.*



You are the domestic terrorists. Remember Jan 6.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 28, 2022)

Forrest says lock up Ginnaaayyy!!!


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 28, 2022)

"Jan 6 committee probing Ted Cruz"

Eww.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 28, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *No one like Kangaroo Brown should sit on SCOTUS when they have ties to ANTIFA and BLM.  Both groups are Domestic Terrorists.*


How come Trump's hand-picked AG and DOJ failed to charge a single "BLM" or "Antifa" organization for a single act of terrorism??


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 29, 2022)

busybee01 said:


> You are the domestic terrorists. Remember Jan 6.


*More lies. Just like you children of Satan tried to say there was a Quid Pro Quo in Ukraine with Zelinsky & Trump and Zelinsky said no. Then you hated the man because he wouldn't like for you.*


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Mar 29, 2022)

IamZ said:


> Well his properties are the best this country has .. have you ever stayed at one?


Show me one five star Trump property.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2022)

Why is this thread still in politics and not in the conspiracy theory section?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Mar 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Ginny Thomas did nothing wrong. Believing fraud took place breaks no law that I know of. Can you name one law she has broken?


Seditious conspiracy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2022)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 622702


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Mar 29, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *Wanting to have justice over a fraudulent and rigged election is not an usurpation.*


What do you call it when there was no 
“ fraudulent and rigged election”?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Mar 29, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *How do you know she is crazy?  Are you a Biologist?*


The same way we know you’re crazy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> The same way we know you’re crazy.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 29, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> The same way we know you’re crazy.


*Lying becomes an addiction after some time.  Seek help as you are deluded.*


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 29, 2022)

g5000 said:


> And how did progs destroy Trump Steaks and Trump Vodka and Trump Airlines?
> 
> Trump is so stupid he couldn't even manage to make money off a casino.  He even had to be bailed out by his daddy.  Again.
> 
> You mean to tell me Trump was too stupid to learn the lay of the land before ripping off all those investors and banks?  I thought he was a stable genius!


HOw can anyone be as big of a dumbfuck as you obviously are?  Businesses go bankrupt all the time.  In fact, more businesses fail within 7 years.  It's not fraud or some kind of crime when they do.  Only brain damaged progs swallow that horseshit.

BTW, numerous casinos in Atlantic city went bankrupt at the same time as Trump's.  

Posting this sleazy crap only proves that you're a totally unscrupulous prog moron


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dumb person doesn't understand the specious error he just committed.


I committed no error other than trying to paraphrase your idiocy.


----------



## eddiew37 (Mar 29, 2022)

Missed opportunity​“Missed opportunity. Chris Rock should’ve insulted Ted Cruz’s wife. The worst that would’ve happened is that Cruz would’ve endorsed Rock for president.”
— James Wigderson, on Twitter.


----------



## bendog (Mar 29, 2022)

eddiew37 said:


> Missed opportunity​“Missed opportunity. Chris Rock should’ve insulted Ted Cruz’s wife. The worst that would’ve happened is that Cruz would’ve endorsed Rock for president.”
> — James Wigderson, on Twitter.


Maybe he could have worked in a joke about Ginni Thomas getting a lead in JK Rowling's next fantasy movie


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 29, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Seditious conspiracy.


^^^^^
Stupid asshole.


----------



## bendog (Mar 29, 2022)

Maybe Ginni could team up with Pillow Guy and do infomercials for a vibrator that just runs on a woman's crazy.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 29, 2022)

bendog said:


> Maybe Ginni could team up with Pillow Guy and do infomercials for a vibrator that just runs on a woman's crazy.


And maybe you could get one for your ass.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 29, 2022)

Yet another example of Democrat hypocrisy and accusing the other side of things they themselves are far more guilty of. Ruth Bader Ginsburg completely violated her oath, neutrality and the constitution when she publicly trashed Trump and the GOP more than once.  Yet all she got from Left and the media was praise and complements.  Aren’t Supreme Court justices supposed to keep their traps shut at all times?

Apparently not, according to the anything goes Democrats.
Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg calls Trump a ‘faker,’ he says she should resign​


			https://www.cnn.com/2016/07/12/politics/justice-ruth-bader-ginsburg-donald-trump-faker/index.html


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 29, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> So why did the same folks voting against her now; voted for her last year??
> 
> View attachment 620920
> 
> ...



Where did you find that list?
Those senators didn't all vote to confirm her nomination to the DC circuit.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2022)

So trying to overthrow a legal election process by Congress is the same as badmouthing a politician?
Hell of a value system you have-not.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> So trying to overthrow a legal election process by Congress is the same as badmouthing a politician?
> Hell of a value system you have-not.


All patriotic Americans should have joined Ginni in the "Stop the Steal" movement.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> So trying to overthrow a legal election process by Congress is the same as badmouthing a politician?
> Hell of a value system you have-not.


They were trying to get fraud investigated, they were not overturning a fucking thing.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> So trying to overthrow a legal election process by Congress is the same as badmouthing a politician?
> Hell of a value system you have-not.


*What legal process was illegally overthrown?  No such thing was done by President Trump.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> So trying to overthrow a legal election process by Congress is the same as badmouthing a politician?
> Hell of a value system you have-not.


*Why do you bother lying?*


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 29, 2022)

*In case none have you have caught on yet, The Democrats are trying to whip up a false case to try to remove Clarence Thomas from SCOTUS so they can populate the bench with Gender Bending, Alphabet Agenda Friendly Activist Judges..  It's why they tried to force an early retirement of their own SCOTUS judge presently sitting on the bench.

DemNazis Same as Them Nazis*


----------



## surada (Mar 29, 2022)

wamose said:


> Democracy thrives in sunshine, but the way Brown was trying so hard not to answer questions or flat out refusing to answer them indicates that Brown will not serve our constitution or the American people in the least. She'll do whatever SHE wants. That's not the kind of person who belongs on the SC.


They were gotcha questions. The stupid guys were playing head games. " What is a woman?" Are you kidding me?


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They were trying to get fraud investigated, they were not overturning a fucking thing.


The Dems don't want the fraud investigated.


----------



## bendog (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> So trying to overthrow a legal election process by Congress is the same as badmouthing a politician?
> Hell of a value system you have-not.


Gini's a pretty prolific fundraiser for "causes."  I think the question should be is if she raised or gave Thomas money to the insurrection.  In the past, she and Clarence have said their professional actions are seperate.  BUT if she raised money for an issue certain to be in the Supreme Court's jurisdiction (as in Bush v. Gore) and not just pushing one issue or another (green energy/taxcutsforbillionaires) ..... 

then there's something more at issue than simply a Justice or a Spouse being able to make public statements of their opinions.  

But I'm not sure there's anything illegal or worthy of impeaching the guy.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> So trying to overthrow a legal election process by Congress is the same as badmouthing a politician?
> Hell of a value system you have-not.


nope, the constitution allows for taking down a corrupt government.  You should read up on it.


----------



## bendog (Mar 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> nope, the constitution allows for taking down a corrupt government.  You should read up on it.


No the const does not.  The issue of corruption is up to the judiciary not personal opinion, which is a crime if not treason itself.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2022)

bendog said:


> No the const does not.  The issue of corruption is up to the judiciary not personal opinion, which is a crime if not treason itself.


Post that


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 29, 2022)

They should be talking about throwing off tyranny because that's what we have now.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> HOw can anyone be as big of a dumbfuck as you obviously are?  Businesses go bankrupt all the time.  In fact, more businesses fail within 7 years.  It's not fraud or some kind of crime when they do.  Only brain damaged progs swallow that horseshit.
> 
> BTW, numerous casinos in Atlantic city went bankrupt at the same time as Trump's.
> 
> Posting this sleazy crap only proves that you're a totally unscrupulous prog moron


Sure.  One business failure, okay.  Two business failures, not so okay.  But how many failures has Trump had?

What successful business has Trump had?

Trump Steaks?  Nope.

Trump Vodka?  Nope.

Trump Airlines?  Nope.

Trump Resort Hotel and Casino?  Nope.

Trump University?  It was succeeding through fraud, then was forced to shut down.

Trump Organization?  Rife with fraud.

Trump made his money by ripping off investors.  That's his whole schtick.  Fraud.

The only success Trump has ever had is as a game show host.  As a businessman he is a total disaster.  That's why no banks will touch him except money laundering banks overseas.

He's also had some success bilking the rubes who believe the Big Lie.

Fraud and lies are his only way of making money.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 29, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Sure.  One business failure, okay.  Two business failures, not so okay.  But how many failures has Trump had?
> 
> What successful business has Trump had?
> 
> ...


What happens in the careers of most businessmen is that they start several business that all fail until they start one that's a success.  Then they stick with it.  

You have zero understanding of business because you're a commie asshole who gets his understanding from Das kapital.   All you're proving is that you're a moron.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 29, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> What happens in the careers of most businessmen is that they start several business that all fail until they start one that's a success.  Then they stick with it.
> 
> You have zero understanding of business because you're a commie asshole who gets his understanding from Das kapital.   All you're proving is that you're a moron.


Trump never had a successful business.  He achieved his wealth by bilking investors and lenders in his failed businesses.

The only success he ever had was as a game show host.  He was down and out until The Apprentice came along.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 29, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Trump never had a successful business.  He achieved his wealth by bilking investors and lenders in his failed businesses.
> 
> The only success he ever had was as a game show host.  He was down and out until The Apprentice came along.


All you Trump haters are full of horseshit.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Mar 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> ^^^^^
> Stupid asshole.


Why is that stupid to you?
Please elaborate.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> They should be talking about throwing off tyranny because that's what we have now.


We've had it all our lives what finally woke you up? Nam or was it poh old Trump losing?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> They should be talking about throwing off tyranny because that's what we have now.


And the justices help enforce it.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> They should be talking about throwing off tyranny because that's what we have now.


The tyranny of the two party duopoly supported by the msm (including Faux)?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> The tyranny of the two party duopoly supported by the msm (including Faux)?


Your mask didn't try to control you?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> All patriotic Americans should have joined Ginni in the "Stop the Steal" movement.


You forgot to prove it was stolen. The Kraken died.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Your mask didn't try to control you?


Mask did absolutely nothing


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Your mask didn't try to control you?



Well it tried, but I took a few BH's though it and got it stoned.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Mask did absolutely nothing


It hid yer face which helped.


----------



## BackAgain (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> So trying to overthrow a legal election process by Congress is the same as badmouthing a politician?
> Hell of a value system you have-not.


There wasn’t any attempt to overthrow a legal election. There was an effort to exhort folks to deny any validity in a stolen election.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> It hid yer face which helped.


Don’t disagree with that, but it didn’t stop infection


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> There wasn’t any attempt to overthrow a legal election. There was an effort to exhort folks to deny any validity in a stolen election.


It’s allowed in the constitution


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Don’t disagree with that, but it didn’t stop infection


How much of an infection did you get?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> There wasn’t any attempt to overthrow a legal election. There was an effort to exhort folks to deny any validity in a stolen election.


The Kraken croaked.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

Roudy said:


> Yet another example of Democrat hypocrisy and accusing the other side of things they themselves are far more guilty of. Ruth Bader Ginsburg completely violated her oath, neutrality and the constitution when she publicly trashed Trump and the GOP more than once.  Yet all she got from Left and the media was praise and complements.  Aren’t Supreme Court justices supposed to keep their traps shut at all times?
> 
> Apparently not, according to the anything goes Democrats.
> Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg calls Trump a ‘faker,’ he says she should resign​
> ...


So in Trumpland...
Expressing an opinion id the same as committing treason?

Of course it is.
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BackAgain (Mar 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> It’s allowed in the constitution


It certainly is.


----------



## BackAgain (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> The Kraken croaked.


Not my Kraken. Not my concern.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *In case none have you have caught on yet, The Democrats are trying to whip up a false case to try to remove Clarence Thomas from SCOTUS so they can populate the bench with Gender Bending, Alphabet Agenda Friendly Activist Judges..  It's why they tried to force an early retirement of their own SCOTUS judge presently sitting on the bench.
> 
> DemNazis Same as Them Nazis*


So...

Thomas' corruption is the Democrats fault?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAA

And the dumb goes on
Yeah the dumb goes on


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> The Dems don't want the fraud investigated.


Sure they do...
That's part of what the Jan 6 committee is doing.
and
That's why the entire GQP with few exceptions is shaking it its boots.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> How much of an infection did you get?


The way I look, but nothing else


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Sure they do...
> That's part of what the Jan 6 committee is doing.
> and
> That's why the entire GQP with few exceptions is shaking it its boots.


That's not what the January 6 committee is looking into.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Sure they do...
> That's part of what the Jan 6 committee is doing.
> and
> That's why the entire GQP with few exceptions is shaking it its boots.


Nothing unconstitutional on Jan 6


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 29, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> The tyranny of the two party duopoly supported by the msm (including Faux)?



Im down with that.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 29, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> And the justices help enforce it.



To a pretty good extent, yeah.


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 29, 2022)

How's this for you unbiased judge? Don't tell me he didn't know what his wife was doing.  He should be sacked immediately. 








						Clarence Thomas’s reaction to wife Ginni’s texts says it all. This is what we can do
					

The Supreme Court justice should recuse himself from all 2020 election-related cases and, ideally, resign




					www-independent-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 29, 2022)

He should be fired. The guy goes to bed every night and kisses his Insurrectionist traitor wife on the cheek and tucks her in.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 29, 2022)

Steal an election, expect a protest.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 29, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Steal an election, expect a protest.


J6 Reichstag Fire


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> So...
> 
> Thomas' corruption is the Democrats fault?
> 
> ...


*There is no corruption.  No crime was committed.  Same as the planned DemNazi attack on president Trump when they paid Putin for a Dirty Dossier and falsely claimed 
Russian Collusion." Just more lies by the Globalist Nazis, The DemNazi Party.*


----------



## martybegan (Mar 29, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> He should be fired. The guy goes to bed every night and kisses his Insurrectionist traitor wife on the cheek and tucks her in.



You just don't like mixed race couples.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 29, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> How's this for you unbiased judge? Don't tell me he didn't know what his wife was doing.  He should be sacked immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The current two and soon to be three progressive women? are far more biased.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 29, 2022)

martybegan said:


> You just don't like mixed race couples.


I don't like insurrectionists.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 29, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> I don't like insurrectionists.



Then you must have hated the CHAZ/CHOP idiots, you know the ones that actually stopped a government from exerting its authority for months in an area of a city. 

By what mechanism could the J6 protesters have taken over the government?


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 29, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Then you must have hated the CHAZ/CHOP idiots, you know the ones that actually stopped a government from exerting its authority for months in an area of a city.
> 
> By what mechanism could the J6 protesters have taken over the government?


CHAZ was in Seattle, Washington which is about *checks a map* 

3000 miles from D.C. or an insurrection attempt.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2022)

martybegan said:


> By what mechanism could the J6 protesters have taken over the government?


Read the memos trump's circle of traitors wrote up. Sure, they are traitorous morons, but the intent is what matters.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Read the memos trump's circle of traitors wrote up. Sure, they are traitorous morons, but the intent is what matters.


They showed the protest on TV.  You should expect protests after an election is stolen.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 29, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> CHAZ was in Seattle, Washington which is about *checks a map*
> 
> 3000 miles from D.C. or an insurrection attempt.



It was an actual insurrection, local authority was replaced by people not part of the elected government, not part of the local authorities. 

Why in your book does city/State government not count?


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 29, 2022)

martybegan said:


> It was an actual insurrection, local authority was replaced by people not part of the elected government, not part of the local authorities.
> 
> Why in your book does city/State government not count?


I don't think you know what an insurrection is.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Read the memos trump's circle of traitors wrote up. Sure, they are traitorous morons, but the intent is what matters.



Read what? Even if they delayed the vote they would have had to keep it up for 3 weeks.

Trump was the government at the time, was he supporting an insurrection against himself?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 29, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> I don't think you know what an insurrection is.



I think you know what it is, and in the case of J6 are lying, and in the case of CHAZ/CHOP trying to be slick.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 29, 2022)

g5000 said:


> What successful business has Trump had?



He put the Clinton Crime Family out of business.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Read what?


The road maps for keeping Trump in power, of course. Don't play stupid.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The road maps for keeping Trump in power, of course. Don't play stupid.



"Road Maps"

If he actually though the election was fraudulent, he should have just given up?

Nothing he did was illegal, power changed hands on the date it was supposed to.

And for 1 year now dems have been trying to spin that into treason, and a protest that got out of hand into an insurrection.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The road maps for keeping Trump in power, of course. Don't play stupid.


You were just fine with the "voter fraud road maps."


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Steal an election, expect a protest.


And expect to get your ass locked up for criminal trespassing too.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2022)

martybegan said:


> If he actually though the election was fraudulent, he should have just given up?


Right, Trump is a liar and a grifter who thought he could steal the election.

Dude. It's like you're just getting up to speed.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> I don't like insurrectionists.


There wasn’t one. Only people following constitutional laws


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, Trump is a liar and a grifter who thought he could steal the election.
> 
> Dude. It's like you're just getting up to speed.


From the guy that actually did?


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 29, 2022)

BWK said:


> And expect to get your ass locked up for criminal trespassing too.


The taxpayers own that building.  You think they should be charged with trespassing for being on property the own?


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> There wasn’t one. Only people following constitutional laws


?

They tried to hang the Vice President of the United States, and nearly killed some members of Congress.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> ?
> 
> They tried to hang the Vice President of the United States, and nearly killed some members of Congress.


They did? When? Never heard that before! You’re fking nuts as well. Americans have a right to not be cheated it’s in the constitution


----------



## iceberg (Mar 29, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Clarence Thomas should resign.


you should stop posting in here. 

neither of us will get what we want.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2022)

iceberg said:


> you should stop posting in here.
> 
> neither of us will get what we want.


Looks like you did stop posting.

Nothing but whiny farts these days.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> There wasn’t one. Only people following constitutional laws


Coyote , read the constitution


----------



## Coyote (Mar 29, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Coyote , read the constitution


Nothing constitutional about terrorism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 29, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> They tried to hang the Vice President of the United States,



With this............?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 29, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Why is that stupid to you?
> Please elaborate.


Because the FBI, Pelosi, and the Capitol police were the cause of the violence. These were protestors not trouble makers.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> With this............?View attachment 623116


Nobody has accused them of being smart.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 29, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Nothing constitutional about terrorism.


And there wasn't any of that either. Another swing and miss. No surprise.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Looks like you did stop posting.
> 
> Nothing but whiny farts these days.


when you deserve more, my farts will whine less.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 29, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nobody has accused them of being smart.



I'd never accuse Pink of that.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, Trump is a liar and a grifter who thought he could steal the election.
> 
> Dude. It's like you're just getting up to speed.



So you don't think he believed he won? 

Dude, it's like you are a TDS hack-twat.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Mar 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because the FBI, Pelosi, and the Capitol police were the cause of the violence. These were protestors not trouble makers.


Oof….


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Read what? Even if they delayed the vote they would have had to keep it up for 3 weeks.
> 
> Trump was the government at the time, was he supporting an insurrection against himself?



The President is not the government.   Validating the States EC votes is a Constitutional duty of Congress.  The attack on Congress by forces loyal to the losing candidate who chose not to honor the well established non violent and congenial transfer of power was a planned insurrection against the Constitution and the transfer of power to the legitimate winner of the 2020 election.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 30, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> So why did the same folks voting against her now; voted for her last year??
> 
> View attachment 620920
> 
> ...


Now do the long-ass list of Senators who previously approved Kavannah.  

Partisan Hypocrite Douche


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 30, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> The President is not the government.   Validating the States EC votes is a Constitutional duty of Congress.  The attack on Congress by forces loyal to the losing candidate who chose not to honor the well established non violent and congenial transfer of power was a planned insurrection against the Constitution and the transfer of power to the legitimate winner of the 2020 election.


How can Obama spying on Trump be a peaceful transition of power? Stop the bullshit, you fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Billiejeens (Mar 30, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Her only qualification seems to be avoiding straight answers.
> 
> Anyone that deceptive by nature has no place on the bench period much less a seat on the highest court in the land.



While appearing to be black.

The female part that Biden required is anyone's (including her) guess.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How can Obama spying on Trump be a peaceful transition of power? Stop the bullshit, you fucking hypocrite.



That unproven allegation has nothing to do with the peaceful and orderly transition of power that occurred in 2017.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 30, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> That unproven allegation has nothing to do with the peaceful and orderly transition of power that occurred in 2017.


It has been proven. Documents from Obama's own administration have proven it. Obama belongs in GITMO. Or dancing at the end of a rope.


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 30, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> That unproven allegation has nothing to do with the peaceful and orderly transition of power that occurred in 2017.



---Obama administration’s spying on Donald Trump ---









						Obama administration’s spying on Donald Trump
					

The FBI and CIA, in cahoots with Mrs. Hillary Clinton and those popularizing the infamous “dossier” she financed, threw a blanket of darkness over Donald Trump’s campaign.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				




---How Obama Officials Spied on Trump---









						Opinion: How Obama Officials Spied on Trump
					

Commentary Attorney General William Barr told congressional lawmakers on April 10 that he is investigating both the "genesis" ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## martybegan (Mar 30, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> The President is not the government.   Validating the States EC votes is a Constitutional duty of Congress.  The attack on Congress by forces loyal to the losing candidate who chose not to honor the well established non violent and congenial transfer of power was a planned insurrection against the Constitution and the transfer of power to the legitimate winner of the 2020 election.



The President is what people consider "the government" as he is the executive branch. If you go to a Parliamentary country, Parliament is not considered "the government", the Prime Minister and those under him are "the government" Parliament is Parliament. 

The thing is people thought it wasn't legitimate.  Are you saying people shouldn't try to stop an election they think is fraudulent?

And please spare me the "J6 was the worst thing evah" bullshit, The only person killed directly related to the events that day was a protester, and one vote was delayed by a few hours.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has been proven. Documents from Obama's own administration have proven it. Obama belongs in GITMO. Or dancing at the end of a rope.



Wild allegations are not proof, regardless, the transition of power in 2017 was peaceful and relatively normal


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Clarence Thomas should resign.


There is no sane reason to believe that.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> She's a radical Trump supporter and wanted to usurp the process of the system in place just like many GOP members. At the same time, she is white and her husband is black which means she is going against GOP ideology when they announced last week that interracial marriage should not have been approved.


And it is a great source of amusement to the sane world that she causes so many so much angst. Tums must be doing a bang up business.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> And it is a great source of amusement to the sane world that she causes so many so much angst. Tums must be doing a bang up business.


Traitors are traitors and so are those that support them.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Traitors are traitors and so are those that support them.


Cows are cows and so are their calves. What's your point, assuming you have one beyond, "oh meh gerd, she say things i no like, is traaatoooor"?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> The President is what people consider "the government" as he is the executive branch. If you go to a Parliamentary country, Parliament is not considered "the government", the Prime Minister and those under him are "the government" Parliament is Parliament.
> 
> The thing is people thought it wasn't legitimate.  Are you saying people shouldn't try to stop an election they think is fraudulent?
> 
> And please spare me the "J6 was the worst thing evah" bullshit, The only person killed directly related to the events that day was a protester, and one vote was delayed by a few hours.



You said "Trump was the government at the time, was he supporting an insurrection against himself?"

At his urging, his pals attacked Congress.  

If his people consider him to be the Government, then what does that say about his people?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 30, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> You said "Trump was the government at the time, was he supporting an insurrection against himself?"
> 
> At his urging, his pals attacked Congress.
> 
> If his people consider him to be the Government, then what does that say about his people?



He told them to go peacefully protest. If you yourself thought the election was fucked with, would you just sit and be quiet?

Again, the only person killed due to direct action at the protest was a protester. 

What it says is an insurrection was physically impossible, all J6 was was a protest that got out of hand for a few hours.

Comparing it to the months of BLM/Anti-fa idiocy is comical.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> He told them to go peacefully protest. If you yourself thought the election was fucked with, would you just sit and be quiet?
> 
> Again, the only person killed due to direct action at the protest was a protester.
> 
> ...


He told them a lot more than that.

It was an assault on the Constitution.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Mar 30, 2022)

martybegan


martybegan said:


> Again, the only person killed due to direct action at the protest was a protester.
> 
> What it says is an insurrection was physically impossible, all J6 was was a protest that got out of hand for a few hours



Actually the insurrection was planned and playing out inside the White House and thecCapitol during that seven hours of White House phone blackout while the Capitol was besieged by Trump’s goons.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

NotfooledbyW said:


> martybegan
> 
> 
> Actually the insurrection was planned and playing out inside the White House and thecCapitol during that seven hours of White House phone blackout while the Capitol was besieged by Trump’s goons.


Better make sure you pass on all that evidence you've collected from internet articles. They might not have it, and then you'd be mad if they couldn't make a case because they just didn't have access to those headlines.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> Better make sure you pass on all that evidence you've collected from internet articles. They might not have it, and then you'd b



DJT blabbed to the world on Jan6 when he mentioned John Eastman to the mob on Jan6 prior the the mob storming the Capitol.

It’s no secret

Jan6, 2021

ttps://www.usnews.com/news/politics/articles/2021-01-13/transcript-of-trumps-speech-at-rally-before-us-capitol-riot?context=amp

*DJT Jan6 2021:  *Because if Mike Pence does the right thing, we win the election. All he has to do, all this is, this is from the number one, or certain​
Trump rallying the forces at noon January 6, 2021: - - -   “John is one of the most brilliant lawyers in the country, and he looked at this and he said, “What an absolute disgrace that this can be happening to our Constitution.”

And he looked at Mike Pence, and I hope Mike is going to do the right thing. I hope so. I hope so. - - -   Because if Mike Pence does the right thing, we win the election. All he has to do, all this is, this is from the number one, or certainly one of the top, Constitutional lawyers in our country. He has the absolute right to do it. We’re supposed to protect our country, support our country, support our Constitution, and protect our constitution.  - - -   States want to revote. The states got defrauded, They were given false information. They voted on it. Now they want to recertify. They want it back. All Vice President Pence has to do is send it back to the states to recertify and we become president and you are the happiest people.”  21JAN06-DJT-jEASTMAN



Apparently they don’t need anything from me.

The criminal investigation into the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol has expanded to examine the preparations for the rally that preceded the riot, as the Justice Department aims to determine the full extent of any conspiracy to stop Congress from certifying Joe Biden’s election victory, according to people familiar with the matter.​​







						Biden’s DOJ is finally expanding criminal investigation into Jan. 6 insurrection: report
					

After fierce public criticism that the Department of Justice has not done enough to hold former President Donald Trump and his supporters accountable for their efforts to overturn the election, The Washington Post on Wednesday published a major new report on Attorney General Merrick Garland's...




					www.rawstory.com
				




In the past two months, a federal grand jury in Washington has issued subpoena requests to some officials in former president Donald Trump’s orbit who assisted in planning, funding and executing the Jan. 6 rally," the newspaper reported, citing "people familiar with the matter" who were granted anonymity to speak candidly​


----------



## Stashman (Mar 30, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ginni Thomas urged Trump’s chief of staff to overturn election results
> 
> 
> In texts to Mark Meadows, the wife of supreme court justice Clarence Thomas pushed Trump’s ‘big lie’
> ...


So I guess this means that you do what your wife says?


----------



## lennypartiv (Mar 30, 2022)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Actually the insurrection was planned and playing out inside the White House and thecCapitol during that seven hours of White House phone blackout while the Capitol was besieged by Trump’s goons.


Steal an election, expect a protest.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 30, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> Wild allegations are not proof, regardless, the transition of power in 2017 was peaceful and relatively normal


Sorry dumbfuck, the facts say you’re a liar. Peaceful transition from Obozo? Bullshit. Spying on Trump for months (proven by the way) and trying to ship millions of dollars to terrorists and start a war on his way out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> So you don't think he believed he won?


Nope. Not one bit.

He believed he wanted to continue being president.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 30, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Traitors are traitors and so are those that support them.


Look in a mirror for that. We’ll  just add traitor to the list of shit you morons throw that means nothing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Billiejeens said:


> While appearing to be black.
> 
> The female part that Biden required is anyone's (including her) guess.


Maybe to morons. The reasons a black woman were nominated were made very clear.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> Better make sure you pass on all that evidence you've collected from internet articles. They might not have it, and then you'd be mad if they couldn't make a case because they just didn't have access to those headlines.


They do have it. That's how it ends up in articles, genius.

Definitive evidence of criminal conspiracy to defraud the United States.

Now all  we have to do is to decide whether or not we are a first world country.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 30, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> He told them a lot more than that.
> 
> It was an assault on the Constitution.


Poor baby, facts keep slapping you. Trump’s own words were to peacefully protest. Your whining doesn’t change that.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

NotfooledbyW said:


> DJT blabbed to the world on Jan6 when he mentioned John Eastman to the mob on Jan6 prior the the mob storming the Capitol.
> 
> It’s no secret
> 
> ...


All I can say is, make sure you get all the evidence to the right people. Apparently, they were missing some of it the last few times they tried to crucify this guy and people on the interwebs were mad. Apparently, you have everything necessary, and I would hate for you to be made at them for not having everything you have.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> Apparently, they were missing some of it the last few times they tried to crucify this guy and people on the interwebs were mad.


No the weren't. Even the gop asslickers admitted that it was well proven what Trump did to get impeached the first time, for example. Pay attention, stop lying.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> They do have it. That's how it ends up in articles, genius.
> 
> Definitive evidence of criminal conspiracy to defraud the United States.
> 
> Now all  we have to do is to decide whether or not we are a first world country.


I'm just trying to help the usual suspects. There was great angst about several recent court cases where the usual suspects were upset at the juries and the prosecution because they were convinced the person was guilty, but walked free. I just don't want anyone on here to be posting headline after headline about how the defendant should have found guilty because headlines, and reasons, and just sit down and shut up!


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No the weren't. Even the gop asslickers admitted that it was well proven what Trump did to get impeached the first time, for example. Pay attention, stop lying.


Well then, it should be easy, right? What are they waiting for? I mean, you guys have all the headlines, are they missing some?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> I'm just trying to help the usual suspects. There was great angst about several recent court cases where the usual suspects were upset at the juries and the prosecution because they were convinced the person was guilty, but walked free. I just don't want anyone on here to be posting headline after headline about how the defendant should have found guilty because headlines, and reasons, and just sit down and shut up!


By lying your ass off? By grabbing your ankles for Trump? Wow, you sure are willing to sacrifice to help others. Impressive.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> Well then, it should be easy, right?


To do...what? Convince a bunch of asslicking cultists to turn on their leader? 

Turns out, ain't so easy.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> By lying your ass off? By grabbing your ankles for Trump? Wow, you sure are willing to sacrifice to help others. Impressive.


I hate to see people weeping and wailing because they had absolute proof someone was guilty but the prosecutors apparently just didn't have the necessary headlines.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> To do...what? Convince a bunch of asslicking cultists to turn on their leader?
> 
> Turns out, ain't so easy.


But you already have all the evidence you need for a guilty verdict, right? I mean, you have the headlines.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> I hate to see people weeping and wailing because they had absolute proof someone was guilty but the prosecutors apparently just didn't have the necessary headlines.


Oh, so by "times" plural, you meant one instance. It's tough to wade through your lies and half truths. Not really worth it. 

I heard Trump org is charged with multiple felonies, though.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> But you already have all the evidence you need for a guilty verdict, right? I mean, you have the headlines.


For crimina conspiracy to defraud the United States? Or...what? Use your big boy words and be specific. You're kind of a slippery little Trumper.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh, so by "times" plural, you meant one instance. It's tough to wade through your lies and half truths. Not really worth it.
> 
> I heard Trump org is charged with multiple felonies, though.


So it should be easy to prove guilt and put people in prison, as long as the prosecutors have all the headlines, at least.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> For crimina conspiracy to defraud the United States? Or...what? Use your big boy words and be specific. You're kind of a slippery little Trumper.


You know the charges don't matter to the frothing crowd. It could be jaywalking and the usual suspects would be demanding blood. It could be murder one and they would be demanding more.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> So it should be easy to prove guilt and put people in prison, as long as the prosecutors have all the headlines, at least.


Sometimes it is. 

Which prosecutors? The ones who resigned, because they said they have definitive evidence of dons crime?

Those?

Notice your points are all obtuse garbage. Devoid of meaning, reliant on fallacy. Over generalization, poorly defined terms, etc.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> You know the charges don't matter to the frothing crowd


Yes, I saw the cult chanting "lock her up" again just a couple days ago.


----------



## LilOlLady (Mar 30, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ginni Thomas urged Trump’s chief of staff to overturn election results
> 
> 
> In texts to Mark Meadows, the wife of supreme court justice Clarence Thomas pushed Trump’s ‘big lie’
> ...


Typical White Supremacist.... Jackson;"Ain't No Stopping Her Now" lmao


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, I saw the cult chanting "lock her up" again just a couple days ago.


All cults are stupid. No one's going to lock up Hillary, she's untouchable. She could literally shoot someone in the back of the head and his death would be ruled a suicide. I've said from the beginning of her (blessed) struggles that she'd never be found guilty of anything, and I was right. Got anything else?


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sometimes it is.
> 
> Which prosecutors? The ones who resigned, because they said they have definitive evidence of dons crime?
> 
> ...


They resign instead of doing their job. Must be democrats.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> No one's going to lock up Hillary, she's untouchable.


I can't account for your fantasies. Sorry. I can only laugh at them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> They resign instead of doing their job.


Lie. They resigned because they had done their job, and got squashed.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I can't account for your fantasies. Sorry. I can only laugh at them.


Interesting that you think Hillary not getting locked up is a fantasy. Here's a hint, it's reality.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> Interesting that you think Hillary not getting locked up is a fantasy. Here's a hint, it's reality.


Ha, and then an idiot non sequitur. Of course, as any normal human being can see, that wasn't my point.

And then there's you.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ha, and then an idiot non sequitur. Of course, as any normal human being can see, that wasn't my point.
> 
> And then there's you.


Well, when you say "No one's going to lock up Hillary, she's untouchable." is a fantasy, what else can there be? No one's going to lock her up. If you think that's only a fantasy, you don't know real life with connected democrats.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> Well, when you say "No one's going to lock up I Hillary, she's untouchable." is a fantasy, what else can there be? No one's going to lock her up. If you think that's only a fantasy, you don't know real life with connected democrats.


So you are s so far gone you can't tell the difference between "Hillary has not been locked up" and your statement above.

I can't account for that. Not sure what you need or want from me.


----------



## hadit (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So you are s so far gone you can't tell the difference between "Hillary has not been locked up" and your statement above.
> 
> I can't account for that. Not sure what you need or want from me.


I neither want nor need your attention. Feel free to rabble rouse elsewhere. I'll continue pointing out the inanity of your posts.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

hadit said:


> I neither want nor need your attention. Feel free to rabble rouse elsewhere. I'll continue pointing out the inanity of your posts.


Haha, yes, you do that. I like it when people faceplant, then declare victory. I enjoy the Jackass movies.


----------



## hadit (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, yes, you do that. I like it when people faceplant, then declare victory. I enjoy the Jackass movies.


Do they give you validation?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Mar 31, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Steal an election, expect a protest.


There was no theft of an election from sore loser Donald J Trump. From the moment he lost through January 6 there was a malicious attempt to steal the election but  fortunately Vice President Mike Pence refused to cooperate with the coup planners and it was foiled. The rally cry on January 6 should’ve been “stop the certified election” because that is the truth and according to the constitution the election was certified “unstolen” on December 14.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 31, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Peaceful transition from Obozo? Bullshit.



Biden presided over the Jan 6th Ceremonial counting of the Valid EC votes confirming DJT's victory in 2017.   In 2021 DJT tried to get Pence to commit an act of betrayal against the Constitution during the same Ceremony.  Then when Pence refused to participate in the Coup attempt, Trump had his loyalist storm the Capital in hopes of disrupting the process with a blunt force violent attack.  Similar tactics were used by the first Fascist in Italy too.  Mob Violence.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 31, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Poor baby, facts keep slapping you. Trump’s own words were to peacefully protest. Your whining doesn’t change that.



Yeah I really like the parts where the crowd starts chanting "Peacefully Protest! Peacefully Protest!"

Oh wait they chanted "Fight for Trump, Fight for Trump" As mister Drama Queen went though his well worn Grievance list.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 31, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> Biden presided over the Jan 6th Ceremonial counting of the Valid EC votes confirming DJT's victory in 2017.   In 2021 DJT tried to get Pence to commit an act of betrayal against the Constitution during the same Ceremony.  Then when Pence refused to participate in the Coup attempt, Trump had his loyalist storm the Capital in hopes of disrupting the process with a blunt force violent attack.  Similar tactics were used by the first Fascist in Italy too.  Mob Violence.


Just completely ignore the facts given to you and cry about a riot that was less than you goobers pulled all year. Blind is an apt description for you.


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 31, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> Yeah I really like the parts where the crowd starts chanting "Peacefully Protest! Peacefully Protest!"
> 
> Oh wait they chanted "Fight for Trump, Fight for Trump" As mister Drama Queen went though his well worn Grievance list.


Hey dumbfuck, your side has said that and a lot worse. And done much worse. So shove your bullshit back up your ass.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> Yeah I really like the parts where the crowd starts chanting "Peacefully Protest! Peacefully Protest!"
> 
> Oh wait they chanted "Fight for Trump, Fight for Trump" As mister Drama Queen went though his well worn Grievance list.


And don't forget the "Hang Pence" love, peace and flowers chant.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> For the Republicans who want to pretend Judge Jackson isn't well-versed in the Constitution and jurisprudence....


Ooooooo!   But she's "so much more qualified"!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 31, 2022)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> For the Republicans who want to pretend Judge Jackson isn't well-versed in the Constitution and jurisprudence...



No need to pretend.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No need to pretend.


No need for the GOP to pretend to have any brains, for sure.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Mar 31, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Hey dumbfuck, your side has said that and a lot worse


No Democrat president lost an election and tried tried to steal it back using mob violence as a tactic to stay in office beyond the term limit set forth very clearly in the constitution. That’s the reality that you deny.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2022)

NotfooledbyW said:


> No Democrat president lost an election and tried tried to steal it back using mob violence as a tactic to stay in office beyond the term limit set forth very clearly in the constitution. That’s the reality that you deny.


Excellent point there.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 31, 2022)

NotfooledbyW said:


> No Democrat president lost an election and tried tried to steal it back using mob violence as a tactic to stay in office beyond the term limit set forth very clearly in the constitution. That’s the reality that you deny.





bodecea said:


> Excellent point there.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 31, 2022)

bodecea said:


> No need for the GOP to pretend to have any brains, for sure.
> 
> View attachment 624201



Overqualified? DURR


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Overqualified? DURR


Yep.....as the last day of testimony showed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 31, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Yep.....as the last day of testimony showed.



What did she say on the last day that showed her brilliance?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Yep.....as the last day of testimony showed.
> 
> View attachment 624228


It reminded me of when Obama embarrassed a room full of GOPers who thought they were going to nail him. It was so embarrassing, FOX cut away from its live coverage.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It reminded me of when Obama embarrassed a room full of GOPers who thought they were going to nail him. It was so embarrassing, FOX cut away from its live coverage.



Was that before or after the Dems lost 63 House seats (holy shit!)?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Was that before or after the Dems lost 63 House seats (holy shit!)?


I think it was definitely before your orange lard and master gave up all the booty in 4 years.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Toddinskee has once again made a common error we see on this board.

Like most people, he thinks of himself as normal. And since he is a thin skinned, excitable baby who has hitched his wagons to political demagogues, he thinks everyone else is, also. 

So he makes posts like the one above, thinking he is really tossing zingers. Because he assumes others are like him and will be bothered by it.

Again, a common error on this board.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddinskee has once again made a common error we see on this board.
> 
> Like most people, he thinks of himself as normal. And since he is a thin skinned, excitable baby who has hitched his wagons to political demagogues, he thinks everyone else is, also.
> 
> ...



Normal? Nope.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 1, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> He told them a lot more than that.
> 
> It was an assault on the Constitution.



If you thought an election was rigged, how would you deal with it?

The Constitution wasn't impacted at all.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 1, 2022)

NotfooledbyW said:


> martybegan
> 
> 
> Actually the insurrection was planned and playing out inside the White House and thecCapitol during that seven hours of White House phone blackout while the Capitol was besieged by Trump’s goons.



Lol wut?


----------



## martybegan (Apr 1, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nope. Not one bit.
> 
> He believed he wanted to continue being president.



Because he thought he actually won.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 1, 2022)

martybegan said:


> If you thought an election was rigged, how would you deal with it?
> 
> The Constitution wasn't impacted at all.



First, make sure I could prove it.

It was an attack on the one of the main processes that has defined one of our greatest successes.  The Peaceful transfers of power.  That it failed doesn't mean there was no impact on the institution.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 1, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Hey dumbfuck, your side has said that and a lot worse. And done much worse. So shove your bullshit back up your ass.



Hahahahahaha, um ha,  not really sure how to respond....oh I remember.  Here you go....


----------



## martybegan (Apr 1, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> First, make sure I could prove it.
> 
> It was an attack on the one of the main processes that has defined one of our greatest successes.  The Peaceful transfers of power.  That it failed doesn't mean there was no impact on the institution.



Yes because all crimes are like an episode of Law and Order Criminal Intent, where the crime is shown to everyone to see.

It didn't and couldn't do anything remotely considered and insurrection.

Unlike CHAZ/CHOP that actually held territory and prevented lawful authority from entering for months.


----------



## hadit (Apr 1, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Yes because all crimes are like an episode of Law and Order Criminal Intent, where the crime is shown to everyone to see.
> 
> It didn't and couldn't do anything remotely considered and insurrection.
> 
> Unlike CHAZ/CHOP that actually held territory and prevented lawful authority from entering for months.


And was applauded by the usual suspects.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 1, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Yes because all crimes are like an episode of Law and Order Criminal Intent, where the crime is shown to everyone to see.
> 
> It didn't and couldn't do anything remotely considered and insurrection.
> 
> Unlike CHAZ/CHOP that actually held territory and prevented lawful authority from entering for months.



Unlike an hour long TV show, the states all have time sensitive procedures for valid challenges to the results that are known well in advance of the elections.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 4, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> Unlike an hour long TV show, the states all have time sensitive procedures for valid challenges to the results that are known well in advance of the elections.



And all those procedures were rendered moot when blanket absentee balloting along with non request mass mailings were allowed due to COVID.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 4, 2022)

martybegan said:


> blanket absentee balloting along with non request mass mailings were allowed



Voting by mail has a long history of reliability in the United States, serving as the primary method of voting in Colorado, Oregon, Utah, Washington and Hawaii, which automatically send registered voters mail-in ballots. Due to the COVID-19 pandemic, California, Nevada, New Jersey, Vermont, and Washington, D.C. have introduced the same procedure for the 2020 vote ( here ).

Every single one of those laws were passed by their States Legislatures.


----------



## Sandisk (Apr 4, 2022)

How Sandisk does not give a shit.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 4, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> Voting by mail has a long history of reliability in the United States, serving as the primary method of voting in Colorado, Oregon, Utah, Washington and Hawaii, which automatically send registered voters mail-in ballots. Due to the COVID-19 pandemic, California, Nevada, New Jersey, Vermont, and Washington, D.C. have introduced the same procedure for the 2020 vote ( here ).
> 
> Every single one of those laws were passed by their States Legislatures.



Jim Crow laws were passed by State legislatures, doesn't make them right.

So all these ballots out there, ready to be harvested.....


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 4, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Jim Crow laws were passed by State legislatures, doesn't make them right.
> 
> So all these ballots out there, ready to be harvested.....



Nevada is the only battle ground state that approved sending all registered voter a ballot.  

Jim Crow segregation law restricted peoples freedom and the laws that approved mailing out ballots to every registered voter expands peoples freedom.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 4, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> Nevada is the only battle ground state that approved sending all registered voter a ballot.
> 
> Jim Crow segregation law restricted peoples freedom and the laws that approved mailing out ballots to every registered voter expands peoples freedom.



If someone votes who shouldn't be voting, or someone uses discarded ballots to vote more than once, the freedom of valid voters is lessened, not expanded.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 4, 2022)

martybegan said:


> If someone votes who shouldn't be voting, or someone uses discarded ballots to vote more than once, the freedom of valid voters is lessened, not expanded.



If is the most powerful word in the universe.  Most of the people caught voting for a somebody else have been Neo-GOP.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 5, 2022)

BlindBoo said:


> If is the most powerful word in the universe.  Most of the people caught voting for a somebody else have been Neo-GOP.



Penny pocket episodes, nothing more.

Meanwhile large harvesting would be difficult to catch, and most progressives wouldn't care anyway because it got them the results they wanted.


----------

